# Another Zimmerman thread -DOJ no civil right violation--LOL



## jon_berzerk (Feb 24, 2015)

looks like a major let down for the zimmerman haters 

they have been waiting so long 

maybe next time something will stick 

*Trayvon Martin: DOJ Announces No Charges Against George Zimmerman*

*Justice Department officials met with Martin's family today, and were told that they will not be filing charges against George Zimmerman, who shot the 17-year-old after a confrontation in 2012. Thursday marks three years to the day since Martin was killed.

Federal prosecutors concluded there is not sufficient evidence to prove Zimmerman, a neighborhood watchman in Sanford, Fla., intentionally violated Martin's civil rights.

Trayvon Martin DOJ Announces No Charges Against George Zimmerman - ABC News
*


----------



## A Perez (Feb 24, 2015)

I am a liberal. Give me 5 minutes as I go to Democratic Underground and copy and paste an excuse/explanation.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 24, 2015)

There is no excuse. The system failed. Miserable. 

And Zimmerman is inevitably going to kill someone else because we didn't take him off the street this time.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 24, 2015)

Let's hope he doesn't get away with the next one.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 24, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> There is no excuse. The system failed. Miserable.
> 
> And Zimmerman is inevitably going to kill someone else because we didn't take him off the street this time.


Ya cause after all a jury got it wrong right?


----------



## pismoe (Feb 24, 2015)

thanks for the good news Jon .  As far as him being taken off the street so he doesn't do some imagined future crime .  Well that's still against the law here in the USA LUDDLEY .


----------



## BullKurtz (Feb 24, 2015)

Progs can't conceive of a jury verdict that doesn't go their way....they've stacked the courts like they've stacked the public schools......and now they have another 5 million border jumping beaner votes.....kiss the US bye bye.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 24, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > There is no excuse. The system failed. Miserable.
> ...




No.

With the info they had, they got it "right". They had no choice. 

But, as we all know, they didn't have all the information.


----------



## A Perez (Feb 24, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> There is no excuse. The system failed. Miserable.
> 
> And Zimmerman is inevitably going to kill someone else because we didn't take him off the street this time.


Could you please tell me  approximately _when _you think Zimmerman kill someone else? The prediction is getting old.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 24, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Really? Do tell us about this supposed other evidence. Provide a link


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 24, 2015)

pismoe said:


> thanks for the good news Jon .  As far as him being taken off the street so he doesn't do some imagined future crime .  Well that's still against the law here in the USA LUDDLEY .




that is almost legal these days the prezbo speechified 

a guy into jail for a youtube free speech violation


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 24, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...




i dont know if he really has a link to that 

it could have come from a bunch or narrators on cnn 

alluding to the "other" evidence --LOL


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 24, 2015)

A Perez said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > There is no excuse. The system failed. Miserable.
> ...




Since he is a serial domestic abuser who has been sentenced to anger mgmt and can't get a job, its not unreasonable.





RetiredGySgt said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...




GAWD. Why do we always have to spoon feed the damn dumb RWs?

There are millions of links that, with help from a liberal, even YOU could find but you can start here.

*9.* *Zimmerman called the police 46 times since 2004.* [Daily Beast]


*10.* *According to neighbors, Zimmerman was “fixated on crime and focused on young, black males.*” [Miami Herald]


*11.* *Zimmerman “had been the subject of complaints by neighbors in his gated community for aggressive tactics”* [Huffington Post]


*12.* *A police officer “corrected” a key witness.* “The officer told the witness, a long-time teacher, it was Zimmerman who cried for help, said the witness. ABC News has spoken to the teacher and she confirmed that the officer corrected her when she said she heard the teenager shout for help.” [ABC News]


*13.* *Three witnesses say they heard a boy cry for help before a shot was fired.* “Three witnesses contacted by The Miami Herald say they saw or heard the moments before and after the Miami Gardens teenager’s killing. All three said they heard the last howl for help from a despondent boy.” [Miami Herald]


*14.* *The officer in charge of the crime scene also received criticism in 2010* when he initially failed to arrest a lieutenant’s son who was videotaped attacking a homeless black man. [New York Times]


*15.* *The police did not test Zimmerman for drugs or alcohol.* A law enforcement expert told ABC that Zimmerman sounds intoxicated on the 911 tapes. Drug and alcohol testing is “standard procedure in most homicide investigations.” [ABC News]


*AND*


George Zimmerman Trial What the Jury Didn t Hear Video - ABC News

*AND*

*Why the Jury Didn't Hear the Full Legal Story*

*AND*

*George Zimmerman Juror Says 'In Our Hearts, We Felt He Was Guilty' *

*AND*

*A partial list of gz's criminal history.*

*AND*

*George Zimmerman’s relevant past*

(Hot link won't work so get a liberal to show you how to copy/paste it to your browser window.)

George Zimmerman s relevant past - The Washington Post


----------



## pismoe (Feb 24, 2015)

serial abuser , when has the young man ZIM been proven to be even guilty of one abuse .


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 24, 2015)

A Perez said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > There is no excuse. The system failed. Miserable.
> ...


Just think how many people who would have been victims of Trayvon Martin are safer because Zimmerman put that thug in the ground.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 24, 2015)

jon_berzerk said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...




Ever heard of the InterWebs? And, although unknown to RWs, there's this new fangled thang called Google where liberals can find gobs and gobs of FACTS. 

Get a liberal to show you how it works and try it.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 24, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> A Perez said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...




do you buy your tin foil by the gross 

--LOL


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 24, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



surprising none of that made it into the court 

--LOL


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 24, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> A Perez said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...




The drunk and PHONY lawyer now wants to kill people because SHE believes they MIGHT commit a crime in the future. 

Glad you're a dog washer but I think you should be watched very closely. Never ever leave this loon alone with your dog.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 24, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> A Perez said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


And with all that Eric Holder couldn't make a case and closed the file.  Maybe you need a bigger spoon.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 24, 2015)

jon_berzerk said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > A Perez said:
> ...





As usual, you can't reply to CONTENT so you derail with name calling. 


SSDD fron the thinking-impaired.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 24, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > A Perez said:
> ...




certainly pretty shocking huh --LOL

holder must have been in on it 

--LOL


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 24, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...




you dont have any content 

what you have is a bunch of bs


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 24, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > There is no excuse. The system failed. Miserable.
> ...



The jury. The cops. the prosecutors.  Plenty of blame to go around on this one.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 24, 2015)

A Perez said:


> Could you please tell me approximately _when _you think Zimmerman kill someone else? The prediction is getting old.



I suspect it will happen within the next year.  The guy has already been caught three times threatening people.


----------



## pismoe (Feb 24, 2015)

yeah , they shoulda just hanged Zim , JoeB .    The way the country is going that might happen in the future.  [sarc]   ------------  then again , might not be sarcasm as it may be true the way the USA is headed .


----------



## pismoe (Feb 24, 2015)

and in a year , well if Zim has to protect himself from another attack and if he kills because he is protecting himself from death then that's ok and legal as far as I am concerned .


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 24, 2015)

A Perez said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > There is no excuse. The system failed. Miserable.
> ...



Right after he is indicted...oh wait that isn't going to happen either.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 24, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> There is no excuse. The system failed. Miserable.
> 
> And Zimmerman is inevitably going to kill someone else because we didn't take him off the street this time.



I thought the DOJ had him. The DOJ took how many years to find enough on him and to take him to court and they can't find anything. So the system failed? You had the entire DOJ with pressure and an agenda by the President to find anything on him and they can't. So you claim the system failed. 

Laughable at best.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 24, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



You forgot your President and the DOJ.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 24, 2015)

Are race baiting liberals actually calling Eric Holder an incompetent black man?

Heavens!


----------



## A Perez (Feb 24, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...





JoeB131 said:


> A Perez said:
> 
> 
> > Could you please tell me approximately _when _you think Zimmerman kill someone else? The prediction is getting old.
> ...


By "been caught" making threats, do you mean he was convicted of said threats?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 24, 2015)

jon_berzerk said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


Notice the links he gave all go to Liberal propaganda sites?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 24, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> A Perez said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


So lets assume for a moment your ridiculous links are true..... Does that mean Eric Holder and Obama by proxy as well as the DOJ are incompetent? I mean you claim all these things are facts yet the DOJ under Holder has closed the case after a 3 year investigation, They found no evidence that Zimmerman denied Martin of his civil rights. If all you listed were true then even a mildly competent lawyer could bring charges and it wouldn't have taken 3 years to do so.


----------



## Nutz (Feb 24, 2015)

They were never going to charge Zimmerman with anything...the 'investigation's' only purpose was to create a cooling down period.  The man was found not guilty, period.  Right or wrong - who cares. It wasn't an easy case and wouldn't have been if it weren't turned into a racial issue either.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 24, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...




So now, Fox is a "liberal propaganda site"?

Desperate much? 







RetiredGySgt said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > A Perez said:
> ...




What it means is exactly what I said above, what the jurors said, what the links said, what most atty's said - evidence was with held.


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 24, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


What's the excuse for Holder not indicting him on something?


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 24, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> A Perez said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


But Eric Holder couldn't nail him on jack-shit.

Telling.


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 24, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


What about Holder?

I thought any good AG could indict a ham sandwich?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 24, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



of course they do 

would anyone expect any less of a sheeple


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 25, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Again, if he did, you'd be screaming about how he was abusing his power. 

Sad thing is, Zimmerman WILL kill someone else unless someone kills him first.  And you'll be back here making excuses for him.


----------



## Maxx (Feb 25, 2015)

It's sad that the liberals have no problem with the atrocious abuse of power.
Obama and his activist henchman Holder using a government agency (DOJ) and it's police powers to go after a private citizen.
Obviously these 2 race baiters would love to hand Zimmerman over to the lynch mob.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 25, 2015)

Maxx said:


> It's sad that the liberals have no problem with the atrocious abuse of power.
> Obama and his activist henchman Holder using a government agency (DOJ) and it's police powers to go after a private citizen.
> Obviously these 2 race baiters would love to hand Zimmerman over to the lynch mob.



Considering the justice system failed miserably, a lynch mob might be in order.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 25, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


He may kill again to protect himself,again. If it comes to that he won't be guilty, again.


----------



## A Perez (Feb 25, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


OK Nostradamus. You typed "will" in capital letters, therefore Zimmerman will kill someone.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 25, 2015)

Meathead said:


> [
> He may kill again to protect himself,again. If it comes to that he won't be guilty, again.



Naw, he'll probably kill a gold-digging girlfriend or someone who cut him off in traffic first.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 25, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Some racist idiot like you far more likely.


----------



## bgr39 (Feb 25, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



  Do you mean like the way that NBC doctored the 911 tape???
  The prosecution witheld evidence, NOT Zimmerman's side.
  There is a lesson to be learned from the Zimmerman-Martin incident.
  Lesson learned: don't attack someone that has a CCW and a legal 9mm to back it up, it could be hazardous to your health.


----------



## blastoff (Feb 25, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > There is no excuse. The system failed. Miserable.
> ...



Easy does it.  It's just JoeB being JoeB, and if he can't make something stick he'll just make up some total bullshit to help sell his agenda.


----------



## bgr39 (Feb 25, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Naw, he'll probably kill a gold-digging girlfriend or someone who cut him off in traffic first.



  Zimmerman used the good old American tradition of self-defense against a criminal that was attacking him.
  You DO have the right to defend yourself against a criminal that is pounding your head into the concrete.
  We all know that liberals love to persecute people that defend themself against criminals.
 Liberals say kinder things towards the criminals (they are misunderstood, poverty creates the criminal element, they are only hungry,   it is other people's fault, etc).   Liberals will call law-abiding citizens "criminals" and "murders".
  seems liberals have more in common with criminals than they have in common with honest, law-abiding citizens.
  seems kinda un-American to me!


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 25, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> Zimmerman used the good old American tradition of self-defense against a criminal that was attacking him.



Yes, that kid had A BAG OF SKITTLES!!!!  



bgr39 said:


> You DO have the right to defend yourself against a criminal that is pounding your head into the concrete.



Uh, yeah.  except that he had no serious injuries from this so-called "beating"... But again, that kid had SKITTLES.  And he was black! 



bgr39 said:


> Liberals say kinder things towards the criminals (they are misunderstood, poverty creates the criminal element, they are only hungry, it is other people's fault, etc). Liberals will call law-abiding citizens "criminals" and "murders".
> seems liberals have more in common with criminals than they have in common with honest, law-abiding citizens.
> seems kinda un-American to me!



I have no problem with a law abiding citizen who defends himself.  I have a problem with a wannabe thug who provokes confrontations and then uses deadly force to resolve them.


----------



## bgr39 (Feb 25, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman used the good old American tradition of self-defense against a criminal that was attacking him.
> ...


  According to YOU, Zimmerman should've just layed on the ground and let Martin beat on him until Zimmerman had brain damage and needed surgery to close the wounds on his face and head?
  Zimmerman having his head pounded into the concrete sidewalk and suffering a broken nose wasn't enough of a reason to defend himself against Martin???????


----------



## bgr39 (Feb 25, 2015)

I have no problem with a law abiding citizen who defends himself. I have a problem with a wannabe thug who provokes confrontations and then uses deadly force to resolve them.

  Martin doubled back and confronted Zimmerman.
  Martin threw the first pounch.
  Martin only suffered a slight abrasion to his knuckle.
  Zimmerman suffered wound to his head and a broken nose from Martin.
  THAT is what the evidence, that was testified to in court, showed.
  The criminal (Martin) was the agressor.
  Lesson learned: IF you attack someone that has a CCW and a 9mm to back it uo, it could cost you your life.


----------



## bgr39 (Feb 25, 2015)

Ohh, and contrary to liberal-parrot ipinion, "stand your ground" had NOTHING to do with Zimmerman-Martin.


----------



## BullKurtz (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 25, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman used the good old American tradition of self-defense against a criminal that was attacking him.
> ...



I don't think you could classify Martin as a wannabe thug, I think he was already there.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 25, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...




no the sad thing is you


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 25, 2015)

Awwww gee.  Liberals are in the unenviable position of either admitting that Trayvon Martin was a thug who got what was coming to him or that the black attorney general, black department of justice and black president are so incompetent that after three years they still fucked it up.

It's a win win.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 26, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> According to YOU, Zimmerman should've just layed on the ground and let Martin beat on him until Zimmerman had brain damage and needed surgery to close the wounds on his face and head?
> Zimmerman having his head pounded into the concrete sidewalk and suffering a broken nose wasn't enough of a reason to defend himself against Martin???????



Zimmerman should have stayed in the car like the dispatcher told him to. Zimmerman should not have chased this kid down the street without identifying himself to where the kid had a reasonable fear of his life. 

And, no, I don't think you should shoot someone because you are getting your ass kicked in a fight you started.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 26, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> Martin doubled back and confronted Zimmerman.
> Martin threw the first pounch.
> Martin only suffered a slight abrasion to his knuckle.
> Zimmerman suffered wound to his head and a broken nose from Martin.
> ...



Actually, there's no evidence that Zimmerman broke his nose. He was released from the hospital that night, that's now not serious his 'injuries' were.  

And, no, defending yourself from a stranger chasing you at night is not "criminal".  

If Zimmerman were black and Trayvon were white, this would have been a different story.


----------



## Maxx (Feb 26, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Maxx said:
> 
> 
> > It's sad that the liberals have no problem with the atrocious abuse of power.
> ...



And just how did the criminal justice system fail?
Regardless of what you think of Zimmerman, all the physical evidence supports his claim he was getting his head pounded into the pavement.
He certainly exercised some very poor judgment in putting himself in that position, but he had every right to stop the skinny punk from slamming his head into the concrete.
The little thug Martin put himself in that position too.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 26, 2015)

Maxx said:


> And just how did the criminal justice system fail?
> Regardless of what you think of Zimmerman, all the physical evidence supports his claim he was getting his head pounded into the pavement.



No, it really didn't.  And part of that was because the cops took the initial attitude of "Oh, it was just a black kid", they didn't really do a forensic investigation or document anything at the time.  They let Trayvon's body sit in the morgue for hours before they even tried to identify him. 

So the first place it failed was in the initial investigation.   That it took a month before they actually started treating it like a possible crime was a major failure. 



Maxx said:


> He certainly exercised some very poor judgment in putting himself in that position, but he had every right to stop the skinny punk from slamming his head into the concrete.
> The little thug Martin put himself in that position too.



Yes, how dare Martin walk around on a public street while being black.


----------



## squeeze berry (Feb 26, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Maxx said:
> 
> 
> > And just how did the criminal justice system fail?
> ...


 

so you read minds now joe?

or you have some inside info?

or you just make shit up?


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 26, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Maxx said:
> ...



What does that have to do with anything I said?


----------



## bgr39 (Feb 26, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > According to YOU, Zimmerman should've just layed on the ground and let Martin beat on him until Zimmerman had brain damage and needed surgery to close the wounds on his face and head?
> ...


 
The dispatcher asked Zimmerman which way Martin had gone.
  Zimmerman then got outta his truck to find out which way Martin had gone.
  THEN the dispatcher asked if Zimmerman had gotten outta his truck.
  When Zimmerman replied "yes" the dispatcher said "we don't need you to do that"    
  Zimmerman replied "OK" and was heading back to his truck when Martin confronted Zimmerman.
   Martin sucker-punched Zimmerman THEN sat on Zimmerman's chest and started to pound Zimmerman's head into the concrete.
  Martin was punching Zimmerman MMA-style when Zimmerman was screaming for help.
  Some people said they were calling 911 but no one came to Zimmerman's aide, THAT was when Zimmerman put his legal 9mm and fired a single shot into martin's torso.
  YOU need to read the evidence that was testified to in court, the corroborating evidence and really listen to the un-doctored 911 tape.
  When you just say what you are told to parrot makes you look foolish.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 26, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> The dispatcher asked Zimmerman which way Martin had gone.
> Zimmerman then got outta his truck to find out which way Martin had gone.
> THEN the dispatcher asked if Zimmerman had gotten outta his truck.
> When Zimmerman replied "yes" the dispatcher said "we don't need you to do that"
> ...



I did read the testimony.  

Zimmerman was still as guilty as sin.  

Come on, he was "just looking around".  No. he was stalking this kid. 

He was out there with a gun looking for trouble.  

The fact this guy has been arrested four times since his "acquittal" should be proof to SENSIBLE people this guy is trouble.


----------



## blastoff (Feb 26, 2015)

Another great source is the book _If I Had A Son_ by Jack Cashill.   

After reading it there was no doubt in my mind the DoJ investigation would result in no further charges whatsoever. 

Well done, George.


----------



## bgr39 (Feb 26, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > Martin doubled back and confronted Zimmerman.
> ...



Zimmerman's nose was swollen with blood streaming from it, from Martin punching Zimmerman MMA style.
  Zimmerman had injuries to the back of his head from Martin slamming Zimmerman's head into the concrete sidewalk.
  Zimmerman was being beaten severely .... THAT was legal grounds to use lethal-force.
  IF a black man was attacked and was being severely beaten and was carrying a legal gun,  HE would be justified in shooting whoever was beating him.
  You need to stop being a race-baiter.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 26, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> Zimmerman's nose was swollen with blood streaming from it, from Martin punching Zimmerman MMA style.
> Zimmerman had injuries to the back of his head from Martin slamming Zimmerman's head into the concrete sidewalk.
> Zimmerman was being beaten severely .... THAT was legal grounds to use lethal-force.
> IF a black man was attacked and was being severely beaten and was carrying a legal gun, HE would be justified in shooting whoever was beating him.
> You need to stop being a race-baiter.



If a black man had shot an unarmed white child, that neighborhood would have been overrun with CSI and the prosecutors would have bullied him into a plea bargain.  

Get real.  We have different justice for black folks than white folks in this country.


----------



## longknife (Feb 26, 2015)

The hilarity of some of these responses just gave me a day-long smile.

Thanks.


----------



## bgr39 (Feb 26, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > The dispatcher asked Zimmerman which way Martin had gone.
> ...



  Zimmerman was "looking around" to see where Martin had gone.
  You seem to see the evidence through your liberal-tinted glasses.
  The Sanford police were right the first time, when they said that it was self-defense 
  It was only the race-baiters, the race-hustlers and the weak-minded that can't/wont find out what REALLY HAPPENED, that hollered, screamed and stomped their feet until they decided to indict Zimmerman, against the evidence, to appease all those people (race-baiters, the race-hustlers and the weak-minded that can't/wont find out what REALLY HAPPENED).
   LOTS of people legally carry a gun every legal place they go, They are NOT looking for trouble, as you claim, but rather want to defend themselves and their loved ones, against criminals.
  How many times has Zimmerman be found guilty of any crimes since he was acquitted in Sanford Fl.???
  You need to stop "reaching", and come back to reality and admit that Zimmerman is NOT guilty of ANYTHING, then you can go on with the rest of your life.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 26, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > bgr39 said:
> ...




no matter how one cuts it 

this pullout by the doj is another blow 

to the leftist anti justice league 

--LOL


----------



## bgr39 (Feb 26, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman's nose was swollen with blood streaming from it, from Martin punching Zimmerman MMA style.
> ...



  STOP being a race-baiter!!
  Take off your liberal-tinted glasses.
  The Sanford police and the jury BOTH agreed that Martin was the aggressor.
  The Sanford police and the jury BOTH say that Zimmerman was justified when he shot Martin in self-defense. 
  The Sanford police and the jury BOTH went by the testimony and the evidence when the made their decision that Zimmerman shot Martin in self-defense.
  The race-baiters, the race-hustlers and the MSM tried to railroad George Zimmerman, with false stories, innuendo and doctored tapes.  NONE of them told the real story of what happened, according to the testimony and the corroborating evidence.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 26, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> Zimmerman was "looking around" to see where Martin had gone.
> You seem to see the evidence through your liberal-tinted glasses.
> The Sanford police were right the first time, when they said that it was self-defense
> It was only the race-baiters, the race-hustlers and the weak-minded that can't/wont find out what REALLY HAPPENED, that hollered, screamed and stomped their feet until they decided to indict Zimmerman, against the evidence, to appease all those people (race-baiters, the race-hustlers and the weak-minded that can't/wont find out what REALLY HAPPENED).
> ...



Here's the thing. 

IN a sane country where someone who was on mind-altering medications like Zimmerman was would never be allowed to carry a gun, do you think his fat ass would have ever gotten out of the car to start with?  

Of course not. 

I frankly don't feel safe that ZImmerman, who was on _Temazepam_ and Adderal (drugs that have documented side effects of aggressiveness and hallucinations) is out there with a gun.  I'm not sure why you do.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 26, 2015)

So Joe you admit that Holder, DOJ and Obama are incompetent since after 3 years of researching what you call a open and shut case they found nothing?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 26, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> So Joe you admit that Holder, DOJ and Obama are incompetent since after 3 years of researching what you call a open and shut case they found nothing?




good point 

--LOL


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 27, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> So Joe you admit that Holder, DOJ and Obama are incompetent since after 3 years of researching what you call a open and shut case they found nothing?



No, I'm saying Federal Law didn't really have a remedy.  Unlike the cops who beat Rodney King, there wasn't a federal case here.


----------



## bgr39 (Feb 27, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Here's the thing.
> 
> IN a sane country where someone who was on mind-altering medications like Zimmerman was would never be allowed to carry a gun, do you think his fat ass would have ever gotten out of the car to start with?
> 
> ...




    Zimmerman was NOT on mind-altering drugs.
  "According to the report, prior to the shooting Zimmerman had been prescribed Adderall and Temazepam, medications that can cause side effects such as agitation and mood swings, but in fewer than 10 PERCENT of patients." 
  You need to stop making shit up, and stick with the "FACTS"

  Martin had pot in his system. 
  Martin had been thrown outta school three times.
  Martin's mother had thrown Trayvon outta the house because he was outta control.
  Martin was the one with the anger issues. NOT Zimmerman.
  I' feel a lot safer with Zimmerman carrying a legal gun than I would feel around someone that had been thrown outta school three times, smoked pot regularly, had anger issues, always fighting, some who's mother couldn't control him so she had to send him to live with his father.
  someone who was a criminal.
  Martin was the only one that broke any laws that night.
  Lesson learned: keep your anger under control and don't attack someone that has a CCW and a 9 mm to back it up


----------



## bgr39 (Feb 27, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> No, I'm saying Federal Law didn't really have a remedy. Unlike the cops who beat Rodney King, there wasn't a federal case here.



 IF Martin was killed ILLEGALLY, THAT would be "depriving Martin of his civil rights".
  Holder couldn't even stretch HIS definition of "civil rights" far enough to put federal charges against Zimmerman.
  THAT tells any thinking person that Zimmerman shot Martin LEGALLY, IN SELF-DEFENSE.
  CASE CLOSED, OVER, FINISHED........ CHECKMATE.


----------



## Oldstyle (Feb 27, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



With all due respect, Luddly...the Main Stream Media attempted to convict George Zimmerman of murdering a defenseless little child who'd gone out to buy candy and was stalked by a racist gun nut.  That was the initial narrative that the media pushed.  When a jury heard ALL the information about what took place that night they found George Zimmerman not guilty of murder...AS THEY SHOULD HAVE!!!


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 27, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > So Joe you admit that Holder, DOJ and Obama are incompetent since after 3 years of researching what you call a open and shut case they found nothing?
> ...



There wasn't a federal or state case. There should never had been a trial, it was pressure from the DOJ and the administration that brought on a trial where the police and the DA knew there was not enough evidence.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bgr39 (Feb 27, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


 
   Zimmerman didn't have the advantage of the police department and the police union behind him.
  Like the good officer in Ferguson, Mo.did.
  Zimmerman was easy to railroad through the justice system because they bypassed the grand jury, because they knew they couldn't get an indictment through the grand jury.
  What a miscarriage of justice, making Zimmerman go to trial when there was no evidence that he (Zimmerman) even committed a crime.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 27, 2015)

So Joe if it was so cut and dried why did the Prosecutor not call a Grand Jury? Why did she refuse to disclose information about the case to the Judge, why did she lie to said Judge about what happened and hide photographs?


----------



## dannyboys (Feb 27, 2015)

And now for the truth.
The truth is every time a negro is proven to be a violent stupid simian it reinforces the general perception that most people have of them. This drives the fucking White quilter LIBs fucking crazy! They will not stop at ANYTHING to hide the reality.
 Every time a negro rapes/murders/steals/pimps out their twelve year old cousins they shine the light on their thug culture. The fucking LIBs will do anything to hide the facts. When they can't hide the facts they squeeze their eyes tight and stick their fingers in their ears and scream for 'Rev. Al' to come to the rescue. No matter what he charges behind the scene.
 Then up pops another Trayvon or Big Mike and it starts all over.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 27, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> Zimmerman was NOT on mind-altering drugs.
> "According to the report, prior to the shooting Zimmerman had been prescribed Adderall and Temazepam, medications that can cause side effects such as agitation and mood swings, but in fewer than 10 PERCENT of patients."
> You need to stop making shit up, and stick with the "FACTS"



Okay, which begs the question-  Was he on those drugs that night and was he the 10% who was suffering those side effects? OH, wait, we don't know, because the Keystone Cops didn't test him.  



bgr39 said:


> I' feel a lot safer with Zimmerman carrying a legal gun than I would feel around someone that had been thrown outta school three times, smoked pot regularly, had anger issues, always fighting, some who's mother couldn't control him so she had to send him to live with his father.
> someone who was a criminal.



Wow, he sounds like a pretty typical teenager.  That could describe my younger brothers, when my parents were sick.  



bgr39 said:


> Lesson learned: keep your anger under control and don't attack someone that has a CCW and a 9 mm to back it up



Lesson learned.  Don't expect to get justice in America if you aren't white.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 27, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> So Joe if it was so cut and dried why did the Prosecutor not call a Grand Jury? Why did she refuse to disclose information about the case to the Judge, why did she lie to said Judge about what happened and hide photographs?



Gross incompetence?


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 27, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> With all due respect, Luddly...the Main Stream Media attempted to convict George Zimmerman of murdering a defenseless little child who'd gone out to buy candy and was stalked by a racist gun nut. That was the initial narrative that the media pushed. When a jury heard ALL the information about what took place that night they found George Zimmerman not guilty of murder...AS THEY SHOULD HAVE!!!



Dog Style, Zimmerman shot an unarmed child because he was getting his ass kicked.  This wasn't in dispute. 

Anything else is bullshit.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 27, 2015)

I always knew Zimmerman was innocent. The justice system works as it relies on facts, evidence and common sense! Fuck all the liiars!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 27, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



There isn't other evidence. Liberals work on emotions and want to imprison us all as they hate us...So they make shit up and go crazy when the justice system works!


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 27, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > With all due respect, Luddly...the Main Stream Media attempted to convict George Zimmerman of murdering a defenseless little child who'd gone out to buy candy and was stalked by a racist gun nut. That was the initial narrative that the media pushed. When a jury heard ALL the information about what took place that night they found George Zimmerman not guilty of murder...AS THEY SHOULD HAVE!!!
> ...



You have no clue as to what really happened for you to state anything else is complete *BULLSHIT*


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 27, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> You have no clue as to what really happened for you to state anything else is complete *BULLSHIT*



I know exactly what happened.  A habitual bully killed someone, and a racist justice system didn't do anything about it.  

And when this guy INEVITABLY kills someone else, you guys will be the ones making excuses for him.


----------



## bgr39 (Feb 27, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > Zimmerman was NOT on mind-altering drugs.
> ...




 IF you got younger brothers that act like Trayvon Martin,
  "been thrown outta school three times, smoked pot regularly, had anger issues, always fighting, some who's mother couldn't control him so she had to send him to live with his father.
someone who was a criminal".
..
  Then you had better tell them to be careful who they try to beat down, the person they attack just might had a CCW and a legal gun to back it up.
  BTW, Trayvon Martin was NOT a typical teenager.
  "Typical teenagers" are not criminals looking to beat people down just for the fun of it, that describes animals, preying on civilized people.
  IF you think that Martin WAS a "typical teenager", then THAT explain a lot about YOU!
  Criminals that attack people .... OF ANY COLOR/RACE ............ That get shot in the process of committing a crime ................... Hell, that is THEIR problem.
  Lesson learned: be a normal human and don't be a criminal, attacking people .... it could be the last thing you do.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 27, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > You have no clue as to what really happened for you to state anything else is complete *BULLSHIT*
> ...


You know nothing, and it's has been proven over and over again. 

You have no proof, you have no evidence, except the shit you have made up in your mind. Give it a rest, the DA was forced to prosecute with no evidence and even the whack job Holder can't make up any charges.


----------



## bgr39 (Feb 27, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > With all due respect, Luddly...the Main Stream Media attempted to convict George Zimmerman of murdering a defenseless little child who'd gone out to buy candy and was stalked by a racist gun nut. That was the initial narrative that the media pushed. When a jury heard ALL the information about what took place that night they found George Zimmerman not guilty of murder...AS THEY SHOULD HAVE!!!
> ...


 


   Zimmerman shot, in self-defense, a criminal that attacked him..
  Zimmerman committed no crime that night, as evidenced by the jury's decision.
  Martin committed the ONLY crime that night.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 27, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> Then you had better tell them to be careful who they try to beat down, the person they attack just might had a CCW and a legal gun to back it up.
> BTW, Trayvon Martin was NOT a typical teenager.
> "Typical teenagers" are not criminals looking to beat people down just for the fun of it, that describes animals, preying on civilized people.



Why do I get the feeling you were one of those chumps who saw a picture of some rapper and thought it was Trayvon....


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 27, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> Zimmerman shot, in self-defense, a criminal that attacked him..
> Zimmerman committed no crime that night, as evidenced by the jury's decision.
> Martin committed the ONLY crime that night.



A jury let the guys who lynched Emmet Till off, too.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 27, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> You know nothing, and it's has been proven over and over again.
> 
> You have no proof, you have no evidence, except the shit you have made up in your mind. Give it a rest, the DA was forced to prosecute with no evidence and even the whack job Holder can't make up any charges.



No one, "forced" the DA to do anything. 

There was plenty of evidence. 

1 Dead Body. 
1 Smoking gun with Zimmerman's fingerprints all over it. 

Not much else to be said there, except for pindicks like yourself who piss yourselves at the thought of scary black men.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 27, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > You know nothing, and it's has been proven over and over again.
> ...



I don't find black men scary, not sure what that has to do with the issue, other than an asshat wanting to divert the case. 

The DA was forced by the federal and state government to press charges, they had no real evidence to go to trial with, yet politics put on the pressure. 

I'm glad left wing nuts like you aren't in charge, you love to pervert justice to suit your agenda.


----------



## Oldstyle (Feb 27, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > With all due respect, Luddly...the Main Stream Media attempted to convict George Zimmerman of murdering a defenseless little child who'd gone out to buy candy and was stalked by a racist gun nut. That was the initial narrative that the media pushed. When a jury heard ALL the information about what took place that night they found George Zimmerman not guilty of murder...AS THEY SHOULD HAVE!!!
> ...



Your own response begs the question...if Trayvon Martin was really a "child" then how was it possible that he was kicking a grown man's ass?  The obvious answer to that is that he WASN'T a child at all.  He was a young man who fancied himself a bad-ass.  Instead of either diffusing the situation by informing Zimmerman who he was and who he was staying with or simply running away, going inside the place that he was staying and calling the Police...Martin decided that the thing to do was attack the man who had questioned him and then followed him.  Martin was in the process of beating Zimmerman senseless when Zimmerman got his gun out and shot the young man who was on top of him raining blows.


----------



## Oldstyle (Feb 27, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > You have no clue as to what really happened for you to state anything else is complete *BULLSHIT*
> ...



George Zimmerman was a "habitual bully"?  How so?  When a Sanford Police officer's kid beat up a black homeless man and no charges were brought against him it was George Zimmerman who started a protest demanding justice for that black homeless man!  Yet you on the Left declared that Zimmerman was a racist stalker who only shot Trayvon Martin because of his skin color.  The justice system was color blind in this case...too bad so many of you liberals couldn't be as well.


----------



## Oldstyle (Feb 28, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > Then you had better tell them to be careful who they try to beat down, the person they attack just might had a CCW and a legal gun to back it up.
> ...



Why do I get the feeling you are still one of those naive people who saw the picture of Trayvon Martin from years before he was shot and thinks that's who he was when he was having the confrontation with George Zimmerman?


----------



## Politico (Feb 28, 2015)

All they see is people are allowed to have guns and they can't stand it.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 28, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > You know nothing, and it's has been proven over and over again.
> ...


There was ample evidence for homicide as above which no one denied. The murder charges couldn't stick with the bruising on Zimmerman's face and head and a witness who saw Martin "grounding and pounding" on Zimmerman who was crying out for help.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 28, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> I don't find black men scary, not sure what that has to do with the issue, other than an asshat wanting to divert the case.
> 
> The DA was forced by the federal and state government to press charges, they had no real evidence to go to trial with, yet politics put on the pressure.
> 
> I'm glad left wing nuts like you aren't in charge, you love to pervert justice to suit your agenda.



They had a dead kid and a thug who shot him.  Shit, my state has sent people to death row with less.  Sometimes they even did what they were accused of.  Please don't tell me that they couldn't have put this guy in the klink.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 28, 2015)

Politico said:


> All they see is people are allowed to have guns and they can't stand it.



Yeah, when they go around shooting unarmed kids, that is something a lot of us can't stand.


----------



## bgr39 (Feb 28, 2015)

Meathead said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


 
   The left started making up their own narrative with the help of the MSM, that doctored the 911 tape from the very beginning 
  The race-baiters, the race huckster and the feeble-minded that are to stupid or too lazy to look up the real facts, wanted "justice for Trayvon".
   The state AG decided to force the issue to pacify  the race-hucksters and the feeble-minded by-passing the grand jury and directly indicting Zimmerman.
  THAT was a sad day for our justice system.
  Joe WAS right about one thing "a non-white (Zimmerman) cannot get justice", with the obama people and the leftist in general.
  But, what else can you expect from the left and their mindless parrots?????


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 28, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> George Zimmerman was a "habitual bully"? How so? When a Sanford Police officer's kid beat up a black homeless man and no charges were brought against him it was George Zimmerman who started a protest demanding justice for that black homeless man! Yet you on the Left declared that Zimmerman was a racist stalker who only shot Trayvon Martin because of his skin color. The justice system was color blind in this case...too bad so many of you liberals couldn't be as well.



Well, there was the cousin who said Georgie molested her.  

And the lady whose leg he broke at a party where he was an unpaid bouncer. 

There was also the ex-girlfriend who got a restraining order against him. 

Or the time he got into a fight with a police officer.  

Not to mention all the trouble he's been in AFTER getting acquitted. 

But the important thing is, Georgie was living the dream of all the scared white guys who use guns to compensate for tiny peckers.   He done plugged him a black thug!  Forget that it was an unarmed kid buying skittles who panicked because some weird dude was stalking him.  Those Darkies need to learn their place!!!!


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 28, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> Your own response begs the question...if Trayvon Martin was really a "child" then how was it possible that he was kicking a grown man's ass?



The grown man was a complete pussy who needed a gun to compensate for a tiny dick?  

Come one, these are easy ones.  



Oldstyle said:


> Instead of either diffusing the situation by informing Zimmerman who he was and who he was staying with or simply running away, going inside the place that he was staying and calling the Police...Martin decided that the thing to do was attack the man who had questioned him and then followed him.



You know what, I love how you guys on the right who consider everything the government to be "oppressing you" apparently think that if Trayvon didn't say, "Sho enough, boss, we sho be shiftless" he totally needed to be shot.


----------



## bgr39 (Feb 28, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > All they see is people are allowed to have guns and they can't stand it.
> ...




     What YOU can't stand is that someone stood up and defended themselves from a beating from a vicious thug ............. with a gun!!!
  IF he wasn't a criminal and a thug, he might be alive today ................. assuming that he didn't attack someone else that had a CCW and a legal gun to back it up.
  Lesson learned: IF you wanna be a criminal and a thug, you might end up dead.
  Be a law-abiding citizen and you stand a better chance of becoming an adult.


----------



## bgr39 (Feb 28, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > I don't find black men scary, not sure what that has to do with the issue, other than an asshat wanting to divert the case.
> ...


  THEY tried to "put him in the "klink".  The WHOLE weight of the Fl. state AG's office and the full force of the federal government tried to put him in the "klink".
  Funny thing, they couldn't find ANY law that Zimmerman had broken.
  Zimmerman had defended himself against a severe beating ............... TOTALLY LEGAL!!
  When punk thugs attack you, you DO have the right to defend yourself against the criminals.


----------



## Oldstyle (Feb 28, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Your own response begs the question...if Trayvon Martin was really a "child" then how was it possible that he was kicking a grown man's ass?
> ...



And I love how you guys on the Left turned a Hispanic male who had a history of defending blacks in his community from racism...into a racist because it fit your "narrative" that white gun nuts are terrorizing black men in this country.  This was NEVER about race...this was always about a young man who decided that the answer was violence and paid for that stupidity with his life!


----------



## Oldstyle (Feb 28, 2015)

You've done your best to portray Trayvon Martin as the victim here, JoeB but the truth has ALWAYS been that he got shot because he decided to beat a man who was simply trying to protect the neighborhood he lived in.

He didn't have to start that fight with George Zimmerman.  Trayvon Martin had CHOICES that night.  He could have simply told George Zimmerman who he was visiting in that gated community and defused the situation right there.  He could have simply continued to the home he was staying at and called the Police if he felt threatened by the man who followed him.  Instead he chose to attack.  It was a fatal decision.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 28, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> What YOU can't stand is that someone stood up and defended themselves from a beating from a vicious thug ............. with a gun!!!



He'd have never chased this kid down the street if he hadn't had a gun to start with.  



bgr39 said:


> IF he wasn't a criminal and a thug, he might be alive today ................. assuming that he didn't attack someone else that had a CCW and a legal gun to back it up.
> Lesson learned: IF you wanna be a criminal and a thug, you might end up dead.
> Be a law-abiding citizen and you stand a better chance of becoming an adult.



Yup, little scared white people living in fear.   that's the ticket.  



bgr39 said:


> THEY tried to "put him in the "klink". The WHOLE weight of the Fl. state AG's office and the full force of the federal government tried to put him in the "klink".
> Funny thing, they couldn't find ANY law that Zimmerman had broken.
> Zimmerman had defended himself against a severe beating ............... TOTALLY LEGAL!!
> When punk thugs attack you, you DO have the right to defend yourself against the criminals.



No, what they found is that if you spend millions of dollars on defense and get jurors who are racist  and stupid, you can beat even obvious evidence of murder.  

But we already proved that with OJ Simpson....


----------



## dannyboys (Feb 28, 2015)

Just like the fuck-witt LIBs who waddled around with their stupid hands in the air only to learn that 'BIG NEGRO' was nothing more than a fucking violent bully/thief who got what everyone in his neighborhood secretly wished they could have done to him.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 28, 2015)

Holder is just another racist whitewinger huh lefties?


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 28, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> And I love how you guys on the Left turned a Hispanic male who had a history of defending blacks in his community from racism...into a racist because it fit your "narrative" that white gun nuts are terrorizing black men in this country. This was NEVER about race...this was always about a young man who decided that the answer was violence and paid for that stupidity with his life!



Yes, clearly he didn't show proper respect for Whitey.  How dare he defend himself against some freakish guy who was following him at night and clearly stalking him.  



Oldstyle said:


> You've done your best to portray Trayvon Martin as the victim here, JoeB but the truth has ALWAYS been that he got shot because he decided to beat a man who was simply trying to protect the neighborhood he lived in.



Trayvon Martin WAS the victim here.  He's dead.  He didn't need to be. But we have insane laws that say you can carry a gun even though you are on drugs that cause hallucinations and if you shoot a black kid you were stalking, you were "Standing your Ground".


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 28, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Just like the fuck-witt LIBs who waddled around with their stupid hands in the air only to learn that 'BIG NEGRO' was nothing more than a fucking violent bully/thief who got what everyone in his neighborhood secretly wished they could have done to him.



Really?  Because frankly, the only evidence in the smear campaign you guys came up with was "they sent him to live with his dad" and "he had a screwdriver in his locker".  

Sadly, this is what the loss of white privilage looks like. It looks like scared people pissing themselves and shooting randomly.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 28, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > What YOU can't stand is that someone stood up and defended themselves from a beating from a vicious thug ............. with a gun!!!
> ...


Millions? he had no money exactly how did he spend millions on defense? You keep making shit up and it gets less and less connected to reality as you do it. Further the jurors were not all white and now you need to provide evidence those that were were racist. The feds had 3 years and could find NO proof that Zimmerman was racist or that he violated Martin's civil rights. Give it up either Holder and the DOJ are incompetent or they had no case, which is it?


----------



## Meathead (Feb 28, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Give it up either Holder and the DOJ are incompetent or they had no case, which is it?


Both.

Regardless, Joey will never accept the obvious: that Martin was no innocent child who attacked a amn who fortunately had the means to defend himself. Joey's world, like most racists, is black and white.


----------



## Oldstyle (Feb 28, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > And I love how you guys on the Left turned a Hispanic male who had a history of defending blacks in his community from racism...into a racist because it fit your "narrative" that white gun nuts are terrorizing black men in this country. This was NEVER about race...this was always about a young man who decided that the answer was violence and paid for that stupidity with his life!
> ...



Who's "Whitey"?  George Zimmerman?  The half Hispanic man who started a protest against the Sanford Police Department because they didn't arrest a white man for beating a homeless black man?  Is that the guy you want to paint as a racist?

The fact of the matter is that Trayvon Martin could have strolled back to the home he was staying at that night.  He'd lost George Zimmerman when he went around the buildings out of sight and went to the right.  Zimmerman thought the man he was following went straight to the back gate of the community and went that way.  Zimmerman was walking back to meet the Police at the front gate when Martin attacked him.  One only has to look at the timeline that was clearly established by phone records to know that Martin DIDN'T try and get away from Zimmerman...he instead chose to go BACK and confront him physically.  Trayvon Martin is not the victim here...he was the perpetrator of a crime...assault and battery.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 28, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > I don't find black men scary, not sure what that has to do with the issue, other than an asshat wanting to divert the case.
> ...



I thought you are about justice, you are about politics and revenge. The fact that you refuse to see all the facts shows what a small minded bigot you are. I am not sure why you hate Hispanics.


----------



## bgr39 (Feb 28, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > What YOU can't stand is that someone stood up and defended themselves from a beating from a vicious thug ............. with a gun!!!
> ...



                                                                                     ROTFLMFAO
   "EVERYONE IS RACIST AND STUPID"!  Is the liberal mantra. 
  Martim was a criminal that paid the price for being a thug and criminal.
  We need more honest, law-abiding citizens to legally carry concealed guns to protect themself and their loved ones from the criminals like Trayvon Martin and the "NOT-so-gentle-giant in Ferguson Mo.
  The more criminals that are killed by citizens with legal guns, the less prison population to contend with.
  The good officer in Ferguson Mo, deserves a good-conduct medal for clearing the streets of criminals.
  Gee, they were both  just "taking out the trash"!!!!


----------



## bgr39 (Feb 28, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > What YOU can't stand is that someone stood up and defended themselves from a beating from a vicious thug ............. with a gun!!!
> ...



Martin ambushed Zimmerman and assaulted Zimmerman.  
  Zimmerman LEGALLY defended himself against a criminal thug, according to the jury that had all pertinent evidence before them.
  Zimmerman committed no crime, Martin was the ONLY one that committed a crime that night.
  Lesson learned: IF you wanna be a criminal and attack innocent people, you might get your ass shot off!
  One LESS criminal that honest hard-working people have to contend with.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 28, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Millions? he had no money exactly how did he spend millions on defense? You keep making shit up and it gets less and less connected to reality as you do it. Further the jurors were not all white and now you need to provide evidence those that were were racist. The feds had 3 years and could find NO proof that Zimmerman was racist or that he violated Martin's civil rights. Give it up either Holder and the DOJ are incompetent or they had no case, which is it?



No, the Feds found that there wasn't a Federal case here.  It's not the same thing.  

Don't worry.  Zimmerman will murder someone else, eventually, and stupid fucks like you will come up with excuses why that person deserved to die, too.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 28, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> Who's "Whitey"? George Zimmerman? The half Hispanic man who started a protest against the Sanford Police Department because they didn't arrest a white man for beating a homeless black man? Is that the guy you want to paint as a racist?



All I see is the black kid he shot.  Fuck, why don't you give Hitler credit for the Autobahn. 



Oldstyle said:


> The fact of the matter is that Trayvon Martin could have strolled back to the home he was staying at that night. He'd lost George Zimmerman when he went around the buildings out of sight and went to the right. Zimmerman thought the man he was following went straight to the back gate of the community and went that way. Zimmerman was walking back to meet the Police at the front gate when Martin attacked him. One only has to look at the timeline that was clearly established by phone records to know that Martin DIDN'T try and get away from Zimmerman...he instead chose to go BACK and confront him physically. Trayvon Martin is not the victim here...he was the perpetrator of a crime...assault and battery.



The thing is, Zimmerman also claimed that Martin jumped out from him from b ehind some bushes... and there were no bushes.  

But, shit, it was just a dead black kid.  I don't know who keeps leaving them.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 28, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Millions? he had no money exactly how did he spend millions on defense? You keep making shit up and it gets less and less connected to reality as you do it. Further the jurors were not all white and now you need to provide evidence those that were were racist. The feds had 3 years and could find NO proof that Zimmerman was racist or that he violated Martin's civil rights. Give it up either Holder and the DOJ are incompetent or they had no case, which is it?
> ...


You claimed he spent millions on defense.... provide the evidence or admit you made it up. Further you claimed it was open and shut and that he was a racist. That he only got off in State Court because an entire Jury including people of color were all racists. Yet with all this supposed evidence you claim exists Holder could not find anything after looking for 3 years.  So you lied again. Care to apologize?


----------



## bgr39 (Feb 28, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Millions? he had no money exactly how did he spend millions on defense? You keep making shit up and it gets less and less connected to reality as you do it. Further the jurors were not all white and now you need to provide evidence those that were were racist. The feds had 3 years and could find NO proof that Zimmerman was racist or that he violated Martin's civil rights. Give it up either Holder and the DOJ are incompetent or they had no case, which is it?
> ...



    IF Zimmerman shoots another criminal thug in self-defense, HELL, Zimmerman wont need any "excuses", he will STILL be an American that defended himself against a criminal.
  CASE CLOSED!
  Kinda like the good officer did in Ferguson Mo.


----------



## Oldstyle (Feb 28, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Who's "Whitey"? George Zimmerman? The half Hispanic man who started a protest against the Sanford Police Department because they didn't arrest a white man for beating a homeless black man? Is that the guy you want to paint as a racist?
> ...



I'll give Hitler credit for expanding an already existing autobahn system.

As for what Zimmerman "claimed"?  Considering that he just got his ass beat...George Zimmerman's story about what happened that night remained remarkably consistent.  It was one of the reasons the Sanford Police declined to bring murder charges against him.  There were indeed bushes by the way.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





https://images.search.yahoo.com/ima...=yhs-mozilla-003&hsimp=yhs-003&hspart=mozilla


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 1, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> You claimed he spent millions on defense.... provide the evidence or admit you made it up. Further you claimed it was open and shut and that he was a racist. That he only got off in State Court because an entire Jury including people of color were all racists. Yet with all this supposed evidence you claim exists Holder could not find anything after looking for 3 years. So you lied again. Care to apologize?



Look, stupid, let's take the obvious one. 

George Zimmerman s 2.5M debt is entirely legal fees - NY Daily News

Freedom doesn't come for free, something George Zimmerman is, incredibly, still learning.

*The $2.5 million debt the broke and embattled 30-year-old owes is strictly in legal fees, his defense attorneys in Florida have revealed.*

Whatever additional debts he incurred, be it housing, recent bail and cost of living — including firearms and ammunition — were not stated.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 1, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> IF Zimmerman shoots another criminal thug in self-defense, HELL, Zimmerman wont need any "excuses", he will STILL be an American that defended himself against a criminal.
> CASE CLOSED!
> Kinda like the good officer did in Ferguson Mo.



Actually, guy, the Officer in Ferguson is probably going to be retried by the state since the Grand Jury itself is starting to question whether it as misled as to the evidence.  

But Zimmerman's going to eventually shoot a gold-digging girlfriend or a guy who cuts him off in traffic, and even you stupid fucks won't be able to claim it was "self-defense".


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 1, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> I'll give Hitler credit for expanding an already existing autobahn system.
> 
> As for what Zimmerman "claimed"? Considering that he just got his ass beat...George Zimmerman's story about what happened that night remained remarkably consistent. It was one of the reasons the Sanford Police declined to bring murder charges against him. There were indeed bushes by the way.



Yeah, just not where he CLAIMED There were Bushes.


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 1, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > IF Zimmerman shoots another criminal thug in self-defense, HELL, Zimmerman wont need any "excuses", he will STILL be an American that defended himself against a criminal.
> ...


He's eventually going to end up in jail, like OJ. It's funny these folks who claim that being found 'not guilty' is the end of discussion or thought on the issue when they are people who most likely believed the Simpson trial ending in a not guilty verdict was all wrong. Reality means nothing to these people: it's all about what they want to believe,  not what is truth.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 1, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> He's eventually going to end up in jail, like OJ. It's funny these folks who claim that being found 'not guilty' is the end of discussion or thought on the issue when they are people who most likely believed the Simpson trial ending in a not guilty verdict was all wrong. Reality means nothing to these people: it's all about what they want to believe, not what is truth.



I think it's more than that.  Sometimes the issue becomes bigger than the man. 

In the case of OJ, the reason why he was acquitted was that he became a symbol of a racial divide in L.A. in particular, where you had the Rodney King beating, you had Chief Gates arguing choke-holding black men was okay because they were anotomically different, etc.  So O.J., who pretty much at that point in his life was mostly hanging out with and having sex with white people was now seen as a symbol of "injustice", when in fact, he was guilty as a cat in a canary cage.  once they proved that Fuhrman said one of the two words we can't use on USMB, evidence was irrelvant. 

In the case of Zimmerman, we have a gun culture that sincerely believes that Guns empower them in a world they no longer control.  Forget that a gun in the home is 43 times more likely to kill a member of your family than a bad guy.  it's the ILLUSION they are in love with.  

Zimmerman was living the dream.  Ignore the fact he had been arrested a number of times before and after the incident for violent acts.  Forget the fact that Trayvon had no crimnal record.  He was a Second Amendment enthusiast defending himself against an urban thug.  

If Zimmerman is guilty, people might have to question the gun culture.


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 1, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > He's eventually going to end up in jail, like OJ. It's funny these folks who claim that being found 'not guilty' is the end of discussion or thought on the issue when they are people who most likely believed the Simpson trial ending in a not guilty verdict was all wrong. Reality means nothing to these people: it's all about what they want to believe, not what is truth.
> ...


That's what I said: it's not the reality they are concerned with, it's what they want to believe.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 1, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > IF Zimmerman shoots another criminal thug in self-defense, HELL, Zimmerman wont need any "excuses", he will STILL be an American that defended himself against a criminal.
> ...




6 black people that were at the scene of the shooting testified for the grand jury  and their testimony corroborated officer Wilson story about what happened at the scene.
  ???Are THEY lying????
  The physical evidence, including blood spatter analysis, shell casings and ballistics tests, also supports Wilson’s account of the shooting.
  You're not ever a good paid-poster.
  As for Zimmerman, IF Zimmerman hasn't ever shot ANYONE ILLEGALLY, what make YOU think he will???   LMFAO at you stupid theory.
Millions of people carry concealed guns LEGALLY and take them every place they go.  Except places that are against the law, that is.
  You really need to stop being a liberal-parrot, and try to think for youeself!!!


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 1, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > He's eventually going to end up in jail, like OJ. It's funny these folks who claim that being found 'not guilty' is the end of discussion or thought on the issue when they are people who most likely believed the Simpson trial ending in a not guilty verdict was all wrong. Reality means nothing to these people: it's all about what they want to believe, not what is truth.
> ...



    O.J. was guilty of killing his ex-wife.

  It was O.J.s cockiness that finally put O.J. in prison (armed robbery).
  ..................
  Zimmerman was unjustly persecuted because he legally defended himself against a criminal thug.
The Sanford police made the correct decision after they investigated the shooting, as was proven by the jury AFTER they heard ALL the evidence that was related to the shooting.
  IF there is any karma, Zimmerman will win 10 million dollars in the lottery.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 1, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



                 ROTFLMFAO
  Looks like both of you were at the same extremist liberal anti-gun site.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 1, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > I'll give Hitler credit for expanding an already existing autobahn system.
> ...



Dude, there are bushes all over the place!  What Zimmerman's testimony tells me is that he never saw Martin coming...hence his belief that Trayvon was hiding in the bushes.  Once again...I refer to the timeline that was established with numerous phone calls by both Zimmerman and Martin.  George Zimmerman had attempted to follow Trayvon Martin but lost him when the young man went behind the row of townhouses and went right.  Zimmerman assumed that the man he was following went straight exiting the gated community.  At this point he's walking BACK to meet the Police by the front gate of the community.  He's not the only one walking BACK however because Trayvon Martin has retraced his steps away from the townhouse where he was staying to confront George Zimmerman.  He's safely away yet he goes back to escalate the situation by physically attacking someone in the dark.  This is where the narrative that Zimmerman was "stalking" Martin falls on it's face!  At this point it is Martin that is stalking Zimmerman.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 1, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> 6 black people that were at the scene of the shooting testified for the grand jury and their testimony corroborated officer Wilson story about what happened at the scene.
> ???Are THEY lying????



Actually, most of the witnesses said that Brown had his hands up and said, "Don't Shoot".  Further, the DA lied to the Grand Jury about what circumstances Wilson COULD shoot brown under by citing a defunct part of the Missouri penal law.  



bgr39 said:


> The physical evidence, including blood spatter analysis, shell casings and ballistics tests, also supports Wilson’s account of the shooting.
> You're not ever a good paid-poster.



Physical evidence supported nothing of the sort, and the DA deliberately misled the grand jury.  



bgr39 said:


> As for Zimmerman, IF Zimmerman hasn't ever shot ANYONE ILLEGALLY, what make YOU think he will???



The fact he likes to whip out his gun and threaten people with it, as he's been caught doing several times since his acquittal. 



bgr39 said:


> Millions of people carry concealed guns LEGALLY and take them every place they go. Except places that are against the law, that is.
> You really need to stop being a liberal-parrot, and try to think for youeself!!!



Yes, and we have 32,000 gun deaths and 78,000 gun injuries and 300,000 crimes committed with guns to show for it, every year.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 1, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> Dude, there are bushes all over the place! What Zimmerman's testimony tells me is that he never saw Martin coming...hence his belief that Trayvon was hiding in the bushes. Once again...I refer to the timeline that was established with numerous phone calls by both Zimmerman and Martin. George Zimmerman had attempted to follow Trayvon Martin but lost him when the young man went behind the row of townhouses and went right. Zimmerman assumed that the man he was following went straight exiting the gated community. At this point he's walking BACK to meet the Police by the front gate of the community. He's not the only one walking BACK however because Trayvon Martin has retraced his steps away from the townhouse where he was staying to confront George Zimmerman. He's safely away yet he goes back to escalate the situation by physically attacking someone in the dark. This is where the narrative that Zimmerman was "stalking" Martin falls on it's face! At this point it is Martin that is stalking Zimmerman.



Dude, your thug shot an unarmed kid because he was getting whooped in a fight.  

He should go to prison for that. He will go to prison when he shoots someone else, unless we get really, really lucky and that person shoots him first.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 1, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> O.J. was guilty of killing his ex-wife.
> 
> It was O.J.s cockiness that finally put O.J. in prison (armed robbery).
> ..................
> ...



If there's Karma, ZImmerman will be shot by someone who will claim, "Hey, that' was George Zimmerman, that fucker's crazy!" and will get off because he was standing his ground. 

Zimmerman was justly prosecuted for murdering an unarmed child.  

But if you spend 2.5 million on legal fees, you can pretty much put puppies into a meat grinder and claim they had it coming.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 1, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Dude, there are bushes all over the place! What Zimmerman's testimony tells me is that he never saw Martin coming...hence his belief that Trayvon was hiding in the bushes. Once again...I refer to the timeline that was established with numerous phone calls by both Zimmerman and Martin. George Zimmerman had attempted to follow Trayvon Martin but lost him when the young man went behind the row of townhouses and went right. Zimmerman assumed that the man he was following went straight exiting the gated community. At this point he's walking BACK to meet the Police by the front gate of the community. He's not the only one walking BACK however because Trayvon Martin has retraced his steps away from the townhouse where he was staying to confront George Zimmerman. He's safely away yet he goes back to escalate the situation by physically attacking someone in the dark. This is where the narrative that Zimmerman was "stalking" Martin falls on it's face! At this point it is Martin that is stalking Zimmerman.
> ...



So you're not even going to try and argue that Trayvon Martin DIDN'T commit assault and battery against George Zimmerman...instead you're going to argue that people who ARE being beaten like that...people who are in fear for their lives...don't have the right to defend themselves but should just take their beating and HOPE that they aren't killed or permanently injured?


----------



## dannyboys (Mar 1, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > O.J. was guilty of killing his ex-wife.
> ...


How much did the Prosecutor and Holder spend trying to find a single fucking shred of evidence against George you ****? Results? Sweet fuck all pal.
Go crawl under your rock so you can wait for the next fucking dead horse you can climb on loser.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 1, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> So you're not even going to try and argue that Trayvon Martin DIDN'T commit assault and battery against George Zimmerman...instead you're going to argue that people who ARE being beaten like that...people who are in fear for their lives...don't have the right to defend themselves but should just take their beating and HOPE that they aren't killed or permanently injured?



I'm saying you don't go out and shoot people because you are getting your ass kicked in a fight you started.  

And if you do, you should be tried and convicted of murder.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 1, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> How much did the Prosecutor and Holder spend trying to find a single fucking shred of evidence against George you ****? Results? Sweet fuck all pal.
> Go crawl under your rock so you can wait for the next fucking dead horse you can climb on loser.



The fact you guys are so invested in this thug, even after he's proven that's he's kind of an awful person (domestic abuser, road rage, etc.)  shows the weakness of your argument.   

Eventually he's going to kill someone else.


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 1, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > How much did the Prosecutor and Holder spend trying to find a single fucking shred of evidence against George you ****? Results? Sweet fuck all pal.
> ...


Very possibly. He's going to harm or kill someone.  He's going to end  up in jail.  That's his destiny.  One way or another, he'll pay for murdering Trayvon Martin.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 1, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > bgr39 said:
> ...



There was tons of DNA evidence and the bloody glove at the crime scene and on and on, the evidence against Simpson was overwhelming, the prosecution team was terrible. 

Zimmerman was the evidence and witnesses lined up with the Zimmerman story and even the jury said even if they wanted to convict the evidence wasn't there to support a conviction.


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 1, 2015)

The evidence against Zimmerman was just as strong.  He killed an  unarmed teenager.  His life was not threatened and he started the incident in the first place. He's a murderer.  Karma will get him in time. It's clear he is a violent man who pulls guns on people with little or no provocation.  He's going to end up dead or in prison.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 1, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > How much did the Prosecutor and Holder spend trying to find a single fucking shred of evidence against George you ****? Results? Sweet fuck all pal.
> ...



I think Zimmerman is an idiot, however the evidence didn't hold up to convict him. The police, the prosecution did not feel they had enough evidence, the press and politics put him in the limelight and they had no choice but to try him. It was a weak case and for as much as we don't know what happened, the justice system worked.

Innocent until proven guilty, they couldn't prove he was guilty.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 1, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> The evidence against Zimmerman was just as strong.  He killed an  unarmed teenager.  His life was not threatened and he started the incident in the first place. He's a murderer.  Karma will get him in time. It's clear he is a violent man who pulls guns on people with little or no provocation.  He's going to end up dead or in prison.



No it isn't as strong, in fact the evidence was a lot less. There was a scuffle, Martin was on top of Zimmerman and beating him. That is when Martin was shot, there was no running away, no shooting in the back. A shot during a struggle, tough to convict. 

I don't believe all of Zimmerman's story, however his story is backed up by forensics. I think you had two people that were looking for trouble. I think Martin jumped Zimmerman, partially out of fear, partially out of ego.

Zimmerman made bad choices that night as well, I would have call the police and stayed my distance, however Zimmerman did not do anything illegal by following Martin.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 1, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > 6 black people that were at the scene of the shooting testified for the grand jury and their testimony corroborated officer Wilson story about what happened at the scene.
> ...


 
  ROTFLMFAO
  No one believes your imagined story.
  You just make up shit as you go.
  Typical liberal parrot, "The whole world is wrong, and I am right"!!!!


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 1, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> There was tons of DNA evidence and the bloody glove at the crime scene and on and on, the evidence against Simpson was overwhelming, the prosecution team was terrible.



Yes, a bloody glove found by a cop who lied about being a racist.  That didn't fit on OJ's hand.  

As on juror said, "the mountain of evidence was a mountain of garbage".  

Or some black people just decided to give OJ a pass.  Just like some white people decided to give Zimmerman a pass.  



Papageorgio said:


> Zimmerman was the evidence and witnesses lined up with the Zimmerman story and even the jury said even if they wanted to convict the evidence wasn't there to support a conviction.



In short- white people giving a white person a pass.  Got it.  Ignore obvious evidence to get the decision you wanted.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 1, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> ROTFLMFAO
> No one believes your imagined story.
> You just make up shit as you go.
> Typical liberal parrot, "The whole world is wrong, and I am right"!!!!



Guy, you cited guns as a stabalizing force.  

I pointed out that we have 32,000 deaths, 78,000 injuries and 300,000 crimes related to guns. 

Compared to other western democracies, which have nowhere near our crime or incarceration rates.  

Guns make things worse.  The numbers are there.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 1, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> I think Zimmerman is an idiot, however the evidence didn't hold up to convict him. The police, the prosecution did not feel they had enough evidence, the press and politics put him in the limelight and they had no choice but to try him. It was a weak case and for as much as we don't know what happened, the justice system worked.
> 
> Innocent until proven guilty, they couldn't prove he was guilty.



So it's okay that the system failed, then?  

If he kills someone else, what are you going to say then?


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 1, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > I think Zimmerman is an idiot, however the evidence didn't hold up to convict him. The police, the prosecution did not feel they had enough evidence, the press and politics put him in the limelight and they had no choice but to try him. It was a weak case and for as much as we don't know what happened, the justice system worked.
> ...



The system worked, you didn't like the results. You can't throw people in jail because Joe wants to.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 1, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> The system worked, you didn't like the results. You can't throw people in jail because Joe wants to.



No, the system failed miserably because the cops and prosecutors didn't do their jobs.  

When you send your child out to the store and he comes home in a body bag because some drug-addled loser who can't hold down a job wanted to play Dirty Harry shot him, and nothing is done about it, that is a profound failure.  

If Trayvon were YOUR child, you'd be screaming bloody murder.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 1, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > There was tons of DNA evidence and the bloody glove at the crime scene and on and on, the evidence against Simpson was overwhelming, the prosecution team was terrible.
> ...



The DNA evidence alone showed Simpson was at Nichols at the time of the murder. Blood of Goldman and Nicole were in Simpson's Bronco. Simpson's glove would not fit because Simpson stopped taking his arthritis medication and it caused his hands to swell. The DA's office was incompetent, and Simpson is now where he belongs. The justice system worked well for Simpson. 

Zimmerman is not white, not sure why it is relevant, skin color has no bearing on either case. The justice system has worked in both cases. The media wanted Zimmerman convicted, the media didn't want Simpson convicted. 

I didn't ignore any evidence, I wasn't a juror and neither were you. You are just a judge wannabe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meathead (Mar 1, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > The system worked, you didn't like the results. You can't throw people in jail because Joe wants to.
> ...


For a myriad of reasons, Trayvon could not be my child. He was obviously a stupid and violent kid who was not well-reared, in other words a young thug.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 1, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > The system worked, you didn't like the results. You can't throw people in jail because Joe wants to.
> ...



I would be screaming bloody murder, no doubt. That has nothing to do with the case or evidence. You keep putting your emotions in and not looking at the facts. 

Scream, cry, whine, pitch a hissy fit but your facts don't fit the case no matter how much you want it to. Martin was a big kid who had the power to take down Zimmerman.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Godboy (Mar 1, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, a bloody glove found by a cop who lied about being a racist.  That didn't fit on OJ's hand.


Wrong! That is widely known as one of the biggest flubs made by the prosecution. Find a rubber glove that fits my hand and I guarantee I can spread out my fingers in a manner as I put it on, that would make it impossible for it to fit over my hand. What the hell happened in this debate that you now find yourself having to defend OJ, who we all know killed those people? You are a dumb mother fucker.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 1, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > ROTFLMFAO
> ...


                    LMFAO
  ............... And HOW many of the deaths were caused by legal guns in the hands of responsible citizens???
  How many of those deaths were "self-defense"?
  Get THOSE facts THEN get back!!!


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 1, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > The system worked, you didn't like the results. You can't throw people in jail because Joe wants to.
> ...


 
  "MY CHILD" wouldn't be a criminal that beats people down for a hobby.
  "MY CHILD" wouldn't ground-and-pound a a law-abiding citizen that had every legal right to be where Zimmerman was.
  "MY CHILD" wouldn't cause so much trouble in school that he had been expelled three tines.
  "MY CHILD" wouldn't have his mother throw him out because he was too much trouble for his mother to handle.
  "MY CHILD" wouldn't be attacking a law-abiding citizen that wasn't breaking any laws.
  "YOUR CHILD" might be a criminal like Trayvon Martin, but "MY CHILD" wouldn't!


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 1, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > The system worked, you didn't like the results. You can't throw people in jail because Joe wants to.
> ...



It was Trayvon Martin that was The drug-addicted loser that wasn't working, wasn't in school, and was the trouble-maker that caused his own death that night.
  IF Martin didn't stalk and attack Zimmerman, Martin MIGHT be alive today, assuming that Martin wasn't shot while attacking some other honest, law-abiding citizen, shot while robbing a store or robbing some person standing on the corner or shot down in a drug-deal-gone-bad.
  Martin was a criminal thug, 
  The world is better off without criminal thugs like Trayvon Martin.
  Lesson learned: When thugs attack armed citizens they end up  DEAD.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 1, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > O.J. was guilty of killing his ex-wife.
> ...



   "STAND-YOUR-GROUND" was never used in the Zimmerman case because SYG didn't apply.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 1, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> The evidence against Zimmerman was just as strong.  He killed an  unarmed teenager.  His life was not threatened and he started the incident in the first place. He's a murderer.  Karma will get him in time. It's clear he is a violent man who pulls guns on people with little or no provocation.  He's going to end up dead or in prison.



    Zimmerman suffered a severe beating, THAT was grounds for Zimmerman to use lethal force to defend himself.(FEAR OFF a severe beating is grounds to use lethal force).
  Martin was the aggressor that attacked the law-abiding Zimmerman.
  Can you prove your assertion that Zimmerman "is a violent man who pulls guns on people with little or no provocation".
  How many times has Zimmerman been convicted of those crimes you accuse Zimmerman of (a violent man who pulls guns on people with little or no provocation).
  IF that was the case, Zimmerman wouldn't have had his CCW and wouldn't have had a legal gun on his person.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 1, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > So you're not even going to try and argue that Trayvon Martin DIDN'T commit assault and battery against George Zimmerman...instead you're going to argue that people who ARE being beaten like that...people who are in fear for their lives...don't have the right to defend themselves but should just take their beating and HOPE that they aren't killed or permanently injured?
> ...



And how pray tell did George Zimmerman "start" the fight?  It's Trayvon Martin that retraces his steps so that he can confront Zimmerman.  It's Martin that throws the punches.  How do you "start" a fight when it's you that's getting punched and not the other way around?


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 1, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


  ............................ Only in a liberal's mind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 1, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > The evidence against Zimmerman was just as strong.  He killed an  unarmed teenager.  His life was not threatened and he started the incident in the first place. He's a murderer.  Karma will get him in time. It's clear he is a violent man who pulls guns on people with little or no provocation.  He's going to end up dead or in prison.
> ...



With all due respect, Papa...I never got the feeling that Zimmerman wanted to close the distance between himself and the man he thought was acting suspiciously that night.  Zimmerman was following Martin but the reason he lost sight of him that night is that he wasn't following Martin closely but at a distance.  My impression has always been that the only thing Zimmerman was trying to do was to keep Martin in view until the cops got there.  If he'd wanted to confront Martin the opportunity was right there when Martin circled the truck that Zimmerman was sitting in.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 1, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> The evidence against Zimmerman was just as strong.  He killed an  unarmed teenager.  His life was not threatened and he started the incident in the first place. He's a murderer.  Karma will get him in time. It's clear he is a violent man who pulls guns on people with little or no provocation.  He's going to end up dead or in prison.



What evidence?  Seriously, Esmeralda...did you even watch that trial?  What did George Zimmerman do that night that gave Trayvon Martin a reason to beat him like he did?  Because he followed him while talking to the Police on his phone?  It's obvious that you bought the "narrative" of what happened in Sanford, Florida and have ignored the evidence that was presented at trial.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 1, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> The DNA evidence alone showed Simpson was at Nichols at the time of the murder. Blood of Goldman and Nicole were in Simpson's Bronco. Simpson's glove would not fit because Simpson stopped taking his arthritis medication and it caused his hands to swell. The DA's office was incompetent, and Simpson is now where he belongs. The justice system worked well for Simpson.



Really, I've heard that the excuse they had was that Simpson's hands wouldn't fit because the gloves had dried and shrunk in storage, but whatever weak ass excuse they came up with, they asked a question without knowing the answer.  They claimed those were OJ's. gloves, and OJ was able to show them gloved that would NOT fit on his hands. Gloves covered with the blood of his dead ex-wife.  Frankly, it was the perfect picture of a prosecutor going after a guy with crap evidence. 

Blood in all those places could have been planted.  and when the cops were caught lying, that blew holes in their credibility. 

Now all that said, I think Simpson was guilty, but money made him walk.  I think Zimmerman was guilty, but the money he got from all the gun nuts plus the hope that they would get a big settlement out of NBC (they didn't) corrupted the system.  Or made it work.  



Papageorgio said:


> Zimmerman is not white, not sure why it is relevant, skin color has no bearing on either case. The justice system has worked in both cases. The media wanted Zimmerman convicted, the media didn't want Simpson convicted.



I didn't see the Media in the OJ case as being pro-OJ.  If anything, OJ showed Americans how our courts work, and it wasn't a pretty picture. 



Papageorgio said:


> Scream, cry, whine, pitch a hissy fit but your facts don't fit the case no matter how much you want it to. Martin was a big kid who had the power to take down Zimmerman.



Actually, Zimmerman was bigger.  He shot an unarmed kid because he was losing a fight.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 1, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> What evidence? Seriously, Esmeralda...did you even watch that trial? What did George Zimmerman do that night that gave Trayvon Martin a reason to beat him like he did? Because he followed him while talking to the Police on his phone? It's obvious that you bought the "narrative" of what happened in Sanford, Florida and have ignored the evidence that was presented at trial.



I saw what happened in the trial.  A big thug stalked an unarmed kid.  And when he got his ass kicked, he shot him in cold blood.  

The justice system FAILED.  Trayvon was sacrificed to the Gods of Gun Culture.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 1, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > ROTFLMFAO
> ...


Actually Europe has several Countries with much higher violent crime rates. Britain, Scotland, Belgium, France and I think Germany.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Mar 1, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> There is no excuse. The system failed. Miserable.
> 
> And Zimmerman is inevitably going to kill someone else because we didn't take him off the street this time.


A well deserved killing no doubt.  You liberals need to respect our system of justice.  George was found not guilty.  That is the same as innocent whether they had video of the shooting or not.  The "crime" cannot be held against George.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 1, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > The DNA evidence alone showed Simpson was at Nichols at the time of the murder. Blood of Goldman and Nicole were in Simpson's Bronco. Simpson's glove would not fit because Simpson stopped taking his arthritis medication and it caused his hands to swell. The DA's office was incompetent, and Simpson is now where he belongs. The justice system worked well for Simpson.
> ...



First off I didn't say bigger, I said he was big., please quit twisting my words.

Former Los Angeles prosecutor Vincent Bugloisi wrote a book on the Simpson trial and all the prosecutions mistakes. The DNA if tampered would have made it less likely that it would match Simpson. The conspiracy theory would only work if over 20 plus police officers were in on it. Then he went into the record of several officers and why they would never get involved in such a conspiracy. All in all it was botched by the prosecution. 

Both cases the justice system worked. I thought liberals would rather let a guilty man go than to convict one innocent person. Is that the old liberals?  

Maybe the new liberals want their agenda fulfilled and to hell justice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Mar 1, 2015)

> And with all that Eric Holder couldn't make a case and closed the file.  Maybe you need a bigger spoon.


. This is all the proof anyone needs that George is innocent.  Even corrupt Holder couldn't convict him.  Now back off libs!,,


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 1, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > The DNA evidence alone showed Simpson was at Nichols at the time of the murder. Blood of Goldman and Nicole were in Simpson's Bronco. Simpson's glove would not fit because Simpson stopped taking his arthritis medication and it caused his hands to swell. The DA's office was incompetent, and Simpson is now where he belongs. The justice system worked well for Simpson.
> ...


   Zimmerman shot the thug because he was being viciously attacked by Martin.
   It was a clear cut case of self-defense, as shown by the jury's verdict.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 1, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > What evidence? Seriously, Esmeralda...did you even watch that trial? What did George Zimmerman do that night that gave Trayvon Martin a reason to beat him like he did? Because he followed him while talking to the Police on his phone? It's obvious that you bought the "narrative" of what happened in Sanford, Florida and have ignored the evidence that was presented at trial.
> ...




 You got the "thug, stalking" part right, The thug, Martin, was stalking Zimmerman.
  Martin sucker-punched Zimmerman.
  Martin ground-and-pound-ed Zimmerman.
  Zimmerman have every right .. LEGALLY AND MORALLY, to shoot Martin's ass off.
  IF that animal, Martin didn't stalk and viciously attack Zimmerman, Martin would not have died that night.
  IF Martin had been raised like a normal human being, instead of an animal, MAYBE he wouldn't have been such a thug.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 1, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Actually Europe has several Countries with much higher violent crime rates. Britain, Scotland, Belgium, France and I think Germany.



No, actually, no industrialized country has the kind of crime rates and murder rates we have.  Nowhere near. 

Put down the crack pipe and the NRA Propaganda sheet.  Our fucked up gun culture makes this the most crime-ridden country in the industrialized world.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 1, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> ou got the "thug, stalking" part right, The thug, Martin, was stalking Zimmerman.
> Martin sucker-punched Zimmerman.
> Martin ground-and-pound-ed Zimmerman.
> Zimmerman have every right .. LEGALLY AND MORALLY, to shoot Martin's ass off.
> ...



If Zimmerman's wife hadn't dumped his fat drug addled ass, maybe he wouldn't have been taking out his sexual frustrations on the neighborhood kids.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 1, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > ou got the "thug, stalking" part right, The thug, Martin, was stalking Zimmerman.
> ...


  IF Martin wasn't such a criminal, he wouldn't have been shot dead while he was committing a crime.
  THAT is a criminal's life, "live fast and die young".
  Martin was the poster boy for "live fast and die young".


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 1, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Actually Europe has several Countries with much higher violent crime rates. Britain, Scotland, Belgium, France and I think Germany.
> ...


Wrong as usual. Shall I link for you again, you have been schooled on this several times.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Mar 1, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> [
> 
> ...  snip ...
> 
> If Zimmerman were black and Trayvon were white, this would have been a different story.


.  It never would have been reported.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 1, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Actually Europe has several Countries with much higher violent crime rates. Britain, Scotland, Belgium, France and I think Germany.
> ...





    How about a law says ...
   .
  Anyone caught with an illegal firearm------- automatic 5 years in prison, no parole, no time of for good behavior, no exception.
  .
  Anyone brandishing a firearm during the commission of a crime ------ automatic 10 years in prison, no parole, no time off for good behavior, no exception.
   .
  Anyone that discharges a firearm during the commission of a crime ----- 20 years in prison, no parole, no time off for good behavior, no exception.
     .
  THAT would cut down on the crime/violent crime, one way or another.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 1, 2015)

Total crimes per 1000.  Countries Compared by Crime Total crimes per 1000. International Statistics at NationMaster.com

Top ten European Rates.  War News Updates What Country Has The Most Violent Crime Rate Per 100 000 Hint The Answer Will Surprise You

All 10 of the European Countries have a higher violent crime rate then the US.  Britain The Most Violent Country In Europe Violence Rate Is 4.36 Times Worse Than in The U.S.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 1, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > The DNA evidence alone showed Simpson was at Nichols at the time of the murder. Blood of Goldman and Nicole were in Simpson's Bronco. Simpson's glove would not fit because Simpson stopped taking his arthritis medication and it caused his hands to swell. The DA's office was incompetent, and Simpson is now where he belongs. The justice system worked well for Simpson.
> ...



You can tell that was a Southern California jury.  Anyone that ever had leather winter gloves and got them wet knows full well that they shrivel up.  Those gloves *WERE* OJ Simpsons and they *WERE* covered in the blood of the two people that he killed.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 1, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > The DNA evidence alone showed Simpson was at Nichols at the time of the murder. Blood of Goldman and Nicole were in Simpson's Bronco. Simpson's glove would not fit because Simpson stopped taking his arthritis medication and it caused his hands to swell. The DA's office was incompetent, and Simpson is now where he belongs. The justice system worked well for Simpson.
> ...



I don't care how much bigger Zimmerman was...he was a cream puff...if you'll recall from trial testimony he took martial arts classes but his instructor wouldn't let him spar because he didn't want George to get hurt.  He was that inept!  Zimmerman might have weighed more than Martin but how much of that was pure lard?


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 1, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > What evidence? Seriously, Esmeralda...did you even watch that trial? What did George Zimmerman do that night that gave Trayvon Martin a reason to beat him like he did? Because he followed him while talking to the Police on his phone? It's obvious that you bought the "narrative" of what happened in Sanford, Florida and have ignored the evidence that was presented at trial.
> ...



Saying that George Zimmerman "stalked" Trayvon Martin is not representative of what took place that night.  He attempted to follow him so that the Police would know where he'd gone.  Zimmerman lost Martin because he wasn't following closely.  After several minutes, Zimmerman gives up and agrees to meet the police back at the front gate.  He's walking back to do that when Trayvon Martin comes at him out of the dark and assaults him.

You'll have to explain how you can shoot someone in "cold blood" when that someone is straddling you and giving you a beating because that makes absolutely no sense at all.  A cold blooded shooting would have taken place if Zimmerman had shot Martin from a distance without feeling threatened.  Shooting someone who is channeling their inner MMA and beating you senseless is about as far from a cold blooded shooting as you can get!


----------



## Politico (Mar 2, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


No he was found not guilty.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 2, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> IF Martin wasn't such a criminal, he wouldn't have been shot dead while he was committing a crime.
> THAT is a criminal's life, "live fast and die young".
> Martin was the poster boy for "live fast and die young".



If Martin was a criminal, where's his arrest record?  

Zimmerman had a criminal record- resisting arrest, domestic violence and oh yeah, he shot an unarmed kid.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 2, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> Saying that George Zimmerman "stalked" Trayvon Martin is not representative of what took place that night. He attempted to follow him so that the Police would know where he'd gone. Zimmerman lost Martin because he wasn't following closely. After several minutes, Zimmerman gives up and agrees to meet the police back at the front gate. He's walking back to do that when Trayvon Martin comes at him out of the dark and assaults him.



Yeah, if you buy his story, which even you said you don't.  



Oldstyle said:


> You'll have to explain how you can shoot someone in "cold blood" when that someone is straddling you and giving you a beating because that makes absolutely no sense at all. A cold blooded shooting would have taken place if Zimmerman had shot Martin from a distance without feeling threatened. Shooting someone who is channeling their inner MMA and beating you senseless is about as far from a cold blooded shooting as you can get!



Yeah, right, He had an owie on his head. Poor baby.  

And there you have it, folks, the gun nutter lobby making a hero out of a drug addled thug who shot an unarmed child because, hey, they've got tiny dicks.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 2, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Wrong as usual. Shall I link for you again, you have been schooled on this several times.



You mean from the same tired, NRA propaganda sites I've debunked numerous times?  Don't waste my fucking time.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 2, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> I don't care how much bigger Zimmerman was...he was a cream puff...if you'll recall from trial testimony he took martial arts classes but his instructor wouldn't let him spar because he didn't want George to get hurt. He was that inept! Zimmerman might have weighed more than Martin but how much of that was pure lard?



So what you are saying is that we should let all the drug-addled lard-asses go out there wiht guns to make up for their tiny peckers...    Is this your argument. 

Hey, imagine if we lived in a society where gun ownership had to be EARNED.  Which means we don't give them to fat losers who can't hold down jobs and are still taking ADHD medicines in their 30's.  

Martin might be still alive because Lard-ass wouldn't have gotten out of the truck.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 2, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> You can tell that was a Southern California jury. Anyone that ever had leather winter gloves and got them wet knows full well that they shrivel up. Those gloves *WERE* OJ Simpsons and they *WERE* covered in the blood of the two people that he killed.



Again, guy, you can try to dance around it all day.  If it doesn't fit, you must acquit.  

I personally think OJ really did it, but when you have prosecutors who LIE to get their point across, you should probably throw out their evidence on principle.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 2, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Total crimes per 1000.  Countries Compared by Crime Total crimes per 1000. International Statistics at NationMaster.com
> 
> Top ten European Rates.  War News Updates What Country Has The Most Violent Crime Rate Per 100 000 Hint The Answer Will Surprise You
> 
> All 10 of the European Countries have a higher violent crime rate then the US.  Britain The Most Violent Country In Europe Violence Rate Is 4.36 Times Worse Than in The U.S.



Here's the problem with these bullshit figures.  The US and UK don't count "violent crime" the same way. The standard for assault in the UK is far lower than the US.  They pretty much charge you with assault for any fist thrown after a soccer match.  

Here's the real figure you should note.  The US had 16,000 homicides, 11,000 committed with guns.  The UK has 650 h omicides a year, only 50 of them committed with guns.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 2, 2015)

Where are all the liberals that would rather let a guilty man go rather than find an innocent man guilty?


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 2, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Where are all the liberals that would rather let a guilty man go rather than find an innocent man guilty?



There's no way that Zimmerman is innocent.  No one doubts for a second he killed Martin. He did it. He admits it. 

the only 'question" is whether shooting this unarmed kid because your fat doughy ass was getting kicked in a fight you provoked is "self-defense" or not.


----------



## Muhammed (Mar 2, 2015)

It never ceases to amaze me how many idiots believe that a short and obese middle-aged guy somehow ran down and attacked a young and tall wide receiver.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 2, 2015)

Muhammed said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how many idiots believe that a short and obese middle-aged guy somehow ran down and attacked a young and tall wide receiver.



which isn't what anyone claimed.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 2, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > IF Martin wasn't such a criminal, he wouldn't have been shot dead while he was committing a crime.
> ...




     Martin committed an assault and battery that night.  THAT WAS A CRIME.
  Committing a crime makes them a CRIMINAL.
  TWICE Zimmerman was judged to be innocent of any crime that night.
  Martin committed the only crime that night.
  There, does THAT clear it up for you???????   ROTF


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 2, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> Martin committed an assault and battery that night. THAT WAS A CRIME.
> Committing a crime makes them a CRIMINAL.
> TWICE Zimmerman was judged to be innocent of any crime that night.
> Martin committed the only crime that night.
> There, does THAT clear it up for you??????? ROTF



Yes, what dark times we live in when 16 year old kids can terrorize grown men with cop fantasies... 

Zimmerman murdered a child and he's going to murder someone else, eventually.  

You guys own him.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 2, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Saying that George Zimmerman "stalked" Trayvon Martin is not representative of what took place that night. He attempted to follow him so that the Police would know where he'd gone. Zimmerman lost Martin because he wasn't following closely. After several minutes, Zimmerman gives up and agrees to meet the police back at the front gate. He's walking back to do that when Trayvon Martin comes at him out of the dark and assaults him.
> ...





JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Saying that George Zimmerman "stalked" Trayvon Martin is not representative of what took place that night. He attempted to follow him so that the Police would know where he'd gone. Zimmerman lost Martin because he wasn't following closely. After several minutes, Zimmerman gives up and agrees to meet the police back at the front gate. He's walking back to do that when Trayvon Martin comes at him out of the dark and assaults him.
> ...


 

    Zimmerman had two "owies" on his head, probably a concussion, from his head being slammed into the concrete sidewalk, by Martin.
  Zimmerman had a bloody swollen nose, most likely broken by Martin, according to observers.
 Zimmerman had bruises on his face from "ground and pound" and being punched numerous times MMS style, by Martin.
  Martin had one little scrape on one knuckle, probably from slamming Zimmerman's head into the concrete sidewalk.
    .
  There you have it folks.
  Liberal parrots and anti-gunners trying to make a drugie and a criminal that loved to ground and pound people into oblivion for a hobby.(Martin) ............. into some innocent person that went to church on Sunday and helped out at the soup-kitchen  LMFAO

  Lesson learned:  Don't attack law-abiding citizens that are armed, it could be the death of you!


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 2, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > Martin committed an assault and battery that night. THAT WAS A CRIME.
> ...




  We would rather "own" an innocent American citizen that defended himself when he was viciously attack by a thug".
  YOU can "own" a criminal that LOVED to ground-and-pound people senseless, as a hobby.  You know, the kind of criminals that die young because they are shot while committing a crime".
  Martin is ALL YOURS!!!


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 2, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care how much bigger Zimmerman was...he was a cream puff...if you'll recall from trial testimony he took martial arts classes but his instructor wouldn't let him spar because he didn't want George to get hurt. He was that inept! Zimmerman might have weighed more than Martin but how much of that was pure lard?
> ...



  IF Martin didn't stalk and attack Zimmerman, Martin wouldn't have "committed suicide" that night.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 2, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care how much bigger Zimmerman was...he was a cream puff...if you'll recall from trial testimony he took martial arts classes but his instructor wouldn't let him spar because he didn't want George to get hurt. He was that inept! Zimmerman might have weighed more than Martin but how much of that was pure lard?
> ...



Martin would still be alive if he hadn't physically attacked Zimmerman.  THAT is what prompted the shooting!  Until Martin decided that violence was going to be his response nothing was going to happen.  If the Police had shown up and found Martin then he would have simply explained that he was visiting someone who had a townhouse in that gated community and that was why he was there.  That would have been it.  The Police would have explained that to Zimmerman and he would have been fine.  The Police then would have explained to Martin that Zimmerman was part of the local neighborhood watch group and was concerned about him, a stranger, being inside the gated community because of a spate of break-ins that had recently taken place.  It wasn't Zimmerman getting out of his truck to attempt to keep Martin in sight that caused Martin's death because that wasn't a violent act!  I'm sorry but it just WASN'T!!!  What caused that fight and ultimately the shooting was the decision made by Martin to go back and challenge Zimmerman physically.  What caused that shooting was the decision made by Martin to not just knock down the man who was following him but to get on top of him on the ground and continue to strike him there.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 2, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Where are all the liberals that would rather let a guilty man go rather than find an innocent man guilty?
> ...



You somehow seem to feel that Zimmerman "provoked" the fight simply because he got out of his SUV to keep a suspicious man in sight as he waited for the Police to arrive.  

That kind of "logic" would hold that a woman leaving her house "provoked" rape because if she simply had stayed inside then it wouldn't have happened.


----------



## dannyboys (Mar 2, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


I have actually read that fucking garbage too. "Why didn't Zimmerman just stay home that night?".
 One fuck-witt **** on another forum insists to this day that Zimmerman's "cheap gun" recoiled and broke his nose.
She claims George was secretly working for the CIA and Trayvon happened to see George handing over phony national secrets to the Russians and the CIA had to then "take out" Trayvon for national security reasons.
 Oh yes. There are some very mentally ill people out there.
I mean read some of the posts here.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 2, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...




  Ole' Joe is one of those mentally ill people that can't resist making up shit about the case.
 ole' Joe figures that IF he tells the lies enough times, it will become "the truth".


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 2, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care how much bigger Zimmerman was...he was a cream puff...if you'll recall from trial testimony he took martial arts classes but his instructor wouldn't let him spar because he didn't want George to get hurt. He was that inept! Zimmerman might have weighed more than Martin but how much of that was pure lard?
> ...



    Martin wouldn't have died that night IF he didn't commit an assault and battery on Zimmerman.
  Martin was the only one that committed a crime that night.
  "gun ownership" is a RIGHT that is given to the people of the United States of America.
  YOU have to prove someone is unfit to own a firearm, to deprive them of that RIGHT.
  IF Zimmerman was a criminal, he would NOT have his CCW OR even own a legal firearm.
  IF you don't agree with what happened that night ............... TELL the criminals to stop committing crimes against law-abiding citizens, and they will live longer.
  Martin committed "suicide by attacking an armed citizen".
  It should be recorded THAT WAY!
  Zimmerman just "took out the trash" that night!


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 2, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong as usual. Shall I link for you again, you have been schooled on this several times.
> ...


Not one of them is from the NRA you lying piece of horse shit.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 2, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> There you have it folks.
> Liberal parrots and anti-gunners trying to make a drugie and a criminal that loved to ground and pound people into oblivion for a hobby.(Martin) ............. into some innocent person that went to church on Sunday and helped out at the soup-kitchen LMFAO



How many people did Trayvon "ground and Pound"?  I mean, did we have a whole line of Trayvon's former victims lining up to tell their stories? 

Or was he just a scared kid who panicked because a weird dude was following him around at night?  And then got shot when he tried to defend himself?  

Point is, Zimmerman had more of an arrest record than Trayvon did.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 2, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> You somehow seem to feel that Zimmerman "provoked" the fight simply because he got out of his SUV to keep a suspicious man in sight as he waited for the Police to arrive.
> 
> That kind of "logic" would hold that a woman leaving her house "provoked" rape because if she simply had stayed inside then it wouldn't have happened.



Well, no, guy.  "suspicious" constituted 'being black in White People land".  That's what Trayvon was doing that was "suspicious".  

He wasn't stealing. He wasn't robbing. He wasn't assaulting. He was minding his own business coming back from the store.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 2, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Where are all the liberals that would rather let a guilty man go rather than find an innocent man guilty?
> ...



No question here.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 2, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > You somehow seem to feel that Zimmerman "provoked" the fight simply because he got out of his SUV to keep a suspicious man in sight as he waited for the Police to arrive.
> ...



He was a stranger walking through a gated community that had been plagued by a series of break-ins.  That is a gated community that had residents of color...it was not "White People Land".  If my neighborhood had the same problem as George Zimmerman's did and I saw a stranger walking through my neighbor's side yard then I would do EXACTLY what Zimmerman did that night.  I would call the Police to report someone suspicious and then I would try to keep them in sight.  That doesn't make me a "stalker"...that makes me a good neighbor!


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 2, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


It was plagued by break ins because the complex wasn't white people land.  It was mixed which is why Trayvon's black daddy was visiting his black girlfriend who lived there.  

If it was white people land it wouldn't have had so many break ins.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 2, 2015)

I really hate this case.  It has been discussed to DEATH.  I think both of them were idiots who behaved stupidly.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 2, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



not exactly sure how gated it was one could simply walk in or drive in


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 2, 2015)

jon_berzerk said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



My point was that this was not a city street that Martin was walking on...it was a roadway inside of a gated community.  When you're walking down a city street that's a public thoroughfare and you have just as much right to be on that street as the next person.  When you don't live in a gated community you DON'T have the same right to access streets and sidewalks inside of that gated community.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I really hate this case.  It has been discussed to DEATH.  I think both of them were idiots who behaved stupidly.



in many respects this was an awesome case 

not in the merits of either Zimmerman or Martin 

but rather the glaringly obvious attempts by  leftists to overthrow the rule of law 

-the very fabric this nation is built on 

perhaps the prezbo chimed on this because it fit in well 

with  his wish to "Fundamentally transform America" 

he among others continue to this day are

trying to preserve the _facade that Martin was a good little kid minding his own business that night _
_
even though there are piles and piles of evidence to the contrary _


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 2, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...




either way evidence and testimony showed that Martin was clearly in the wrong 

and that Zimmerman was justified in using deadly force in self defense


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 2, 2015)

jon_berzerk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I really hate this case.  It has been discussed to DEATH.  I think both of them were idiots who behaved stupidly.
> ...



I don't believe that he was a good little kid.  A lot of the pictures that were going around that portrayed him as an innocent looking kid were YEARS old.  He didn't look like that when this tragedy occurred.  He was much larger and more mature looking.  I don't really know much about him, but I know he looked capable of doing some damage.  He was young, healthy and strong.  Zimmerman is a chunky older guy, so it wasn't going to turn out very good for him.  But, he probably should have just called the police instead of taking matters into his hands.  He made some dumb moves and so did the kid by hiding and trying to ambush him.  If they had both been smarter and perhaps tried to communicate with one another or completely avoided one another and let the cops handle it, maybe the whole thing could have been avoided.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 2, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Or he could have used his mouth and tried speaking to him.  Like, "hey, what are you doing around here," or "do you live around here?"  Something!     I know he was on the phone with the cops and they told him to stay in his vehicle and not to confront this kid, IIRC.  I just find this case very annoying because of the stupidity involved.  I really think they both handled the situation in a terrible way.  It was the fault of ignorance, IMO.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




he did call the police

if you listen to the 911 call the dispatcher continued to recruit  Zimmerman

gather  more information


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...




* the cops and they told him to stay in his vehicle *

that is patently false


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 2, 2015)

jon_berzerk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Yes, I noted that in my next post.  I'm pretty sure I remember that he was told to not confront the kid.  He made some mistakes and so did the kid.  That is the bottom line here.  The whole situation could have been avoided if not for stupidity of the two people involved.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 2, 2015)

jon_berzerk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Are you playing semantics with me?  

Zimmerman followed Martin, eventually losing sight of him.[59] The dispatcher asked Zimmerman if he was following him. When Zimmerman answered, "yeah", the dispatcher said, "We don't need you to do that." Zimmerman responded, "Okay."[62] Zimmerman asked that police call him upon their arrival so he could provide his location.[59] Zimmerman ended the call at 7:15 p.m.[59]


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




you might want to go back and listen closely to the 911 call and the transcript 

and not the one doctored up to make Zimmerman appear to be a racist 

and see if you can find the spot where 

they told him "not to confront the kid"


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 2, 2015)

jon_berzerk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Did you read my last posting?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 2, 2015)

jon_berzerk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



He should NOT have confronted him.  That was his mistake.  Continue to watch him?  Okay, but to get out of the car and chase him down?  Sorry but that was a mistake.  He should have remained in his vehicle unless the kid was doing something illegal.  He had a reason to be in the community.  Apparently he was visiting a relative.  He was walking down the roadway which is not against the law.  I don't see that there was a dire need to confront him.  That was mistake #1.  Mistake #2 was from the kid when he started beating up Zimmerman.  

Now, if we were to be honest, BOTH were stupid.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...






ChrisL said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



*Are you playing semantics with me? *
no  i certainly am not

your first statement was completely false *the cops and they told him to stay in his vehicle 
*
and your second post "*We don't need you to do that." * the dispatcher still does not tell him to remain in his car

the dispatcher did recruit Zimmerman several times during the call for assistance in identifying the person


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




yes and you are mostly factually incorrect


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 2, 2015)

jon_berzerk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



That IS playing semantics.  IOW, they told him NOT to follow him, correct?  He was advised to not follow him or confront the suspect . . . of course he was!!  The cops don't want citizens following and confronting suspects because of the exact reason of what happened!  

I'm not arguing that once Zimmerman was being attacked he didn't have a right to defend himself.  Smashing someone's head can kill them.  However, BOTH of them made stupid mistakes, and that is why this incident occurred.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



*He should NOT have confronted him.  That was his mistake.* 

Zimmerman did not confront Martin 

Martin confronted Zimmerman 

that is what the evidence at the trial produced


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 2, 2015)

jon_berzerk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



No, I am not.  You are just a partisan who likes to take sides instead of being honest and admitting that Zimmerman was also stupid.  It was a tragic and stupid series of events that led to a person's death and another person's life basically ruined.  I'll bet Zimmerman does NOT feel good about taking that kid's life.  Now he has to live with that for the rest of his life.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 2, 2015)

jon_berzerk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Zimmerman left his vehicle to go follow and possibly to confront this kid.  Sorry that you can't be honest about the situation.  When you can look at it objectively, then we can talk.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



*they told him NOT to follow him, correct?  He was advised to not follow him or confront the suspect *

that is not exactly true i have tried several times now to tell you as the jury plainly heard 

via taped evidence and live testimony from the dispatcher 

that Zimmerman was asked several times to assist dispatch with 

- identifying the suspect 

and more importantly 

-the locations and travels of the suspect


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



*and possibly to confront this kid.*

prove it


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 2, 2015)

if you cant prove it 

you are the dishonest one


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 2, 2015)

jon_berzerk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



What do you think "possibly" means?    Why don't you try to view this case without partisan blinders.  Seriously.  Zimmerman was stupid.  The kid was stupid.  Their combined stupidity led to this situation.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 2, 2015)

jon_berzerk said:


> if you cant prove it
> 
> you are the dishonest one



No, sorry, that is not true, and I'm not going to get pulled into one of your silly childish bickering matches.  If you can't look at things objectively without removing the partisan blinders, then this is just a complete and total waste of time to talk about it.  It will only lead to a retarded argument that doesn't solve ANYTHING.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > if you cant prove it
> ...



--LOL

yeah it is obvious you are a misinformed liar the evidence in the court demonstrated that 

you are completely wrong


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




i am not partisan Zimmerman is a democrat you asswipe --LOL

 however i am for the rule of law 

which obviously you are not


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 2, 2015)

jon_berzerk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Okay, I'm done with you.  You are a waste.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 3, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> He was a stranger walking through a gated community that had been plagued by a series of break-ins. That is a gated community that had residents of color...it was not "White People Land". If my neighborhood had the same problem as George Zimmerman's did and I saw a stranger walking through my neighbor's side yard then I would do EXACTLY what Zimmerman did that night. I would call the Police to report someone suspicious and then I would try to keep them in sight. That doesn't make me a "stalker"...that makes me a good neighbor!



Yeah, them Darkies should know their place.  Zimmerman showed that Darkie his place, didn't he? 

The Gun Nut philosophy in a nutshell.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 3, 2015)

jon_berzerk said:


> trying to preserve the _facade that Martin was a good little kid minding his own business that night
> 
> even though there are piles and piles of evidence to the contrary_



Really?  The piles of evidence was 'He had a screwdriver" and "He had a selfie where he flipped someone off".  Oh, yeah, and he smoked some weed.  Silly Negro. Weed is for White People.  

Unlike ZImmerman, who had hit a cop, had a restraining order from an ex-girlfriend, and had a cousin who said he molested her.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 3, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



wonder what the break in rate is now

in that c


JoeB131 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > trying to preserve the _facade that Martin was a good little kid minding his own business that night
> ...




your red herring is obviously a red herring 

the only evidence pertinent to the case that night 

was the evidence from that night


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 3, 2015)

It's obvious Joe that you will not convince me and I will not convince you. Nothing you have stated or I have stated is enough to change either opinion. 

Zimmerman was not guilty, no matter how you portray him. Martin was a athletic big kid, he was the football teams best play, and jumped Zimmerman. 

Martin was suspended three times in two years. When they looked into his backpack at school for a graffiti pen, they found a screwdriver that they suspected as being a robbery tool. He had women's jewelry, that he said was given to him, yet he could not name the person that game it to him. The school confiscated the jewelry and he didn't protest it, nor did anyone come forward to claim the jewelry, suspicious yes, did it mean anything 

Zimmerman was hispanic, not white. Zimmerman was a NW nut and stuck his nose in lot of places that were none of his business. He had domestic abuse calls to his home. As with Martin, no convictions. 

I don't see Martin as a thug, I don't see Zimmerman as a murderer. 

In the end Justice prevailed and just because you didn't get the result you wanted doesn't make it less so. I felt the same after the Simpson case.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 3, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > He was a stranger walking through a gated community that had been plagued by a series of break-ins. That is a gated community that had residents of color...it was not "White People Land". If my neighborhood had the same problem as George Zimmerman's did and I saw a stranger walking through my neighbor's side yard then I would do EXACTLY what Zimmerman did that night. I would call the Police to report someone suspicious and then I would try to keep them in sight. That doesn't make me a "stalker"...that makes me a good neighbor!
> ...



Ah yes...the Zimmerman is a Cracker racist narrative!  That was the storyline that you folks on the left went with right from the start, JoeB!  The only problem with THAT narrative is that Zimmerman isn't a racist at all.  As a matter of fact when a Cracker racist DID beat a homeless black man in Sanford it was George Zimmerman who organized a protest against the Police Department for not charging the man with assault and battery.  Kindly explain why a racist who wanted to keep "Darkie" in his place would do THAT, Joey?


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 3, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > trying to preserve the _facade that Martin was a good little kid minding his own business that night
> ...



Once again you don't have the faintest idea what really took place, JoeB...nor do you want to know what the truth is because it doesn't fit the narrative that you and your liberal friends chose for what happened that night in Sanford!

You've decided that Trayvon Martin is the cherubic faced teen shown in pictures that were taken years before he beat George Zimmerman.  He's a poor innocent kid who simply went to the store to buy Skittles and some Arizona Watermelon drink.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 3, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



You know what?  You should also be upset with people like George Zimmerman.  I am pro second amendment obviously, but people like this guy give honest gun owners a bad rap.  At the same time, I don't doubt that this kid wasn't innocent either.  He physically attacked a man when he could have called the police.  

I look at this situation a series of unfortunate events due to the actions of TWO dumbasses.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 3, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



To be quite frank with you, Chris...I've never been of the mind that anything George Zimmerman did that night was the action of a "dumbass".  

He saw a suspicious stranger walking through the gated community in which he as part of the neighborhood watch and called the police to report him.  Nothing dumb there.  He was doing what any good neighbor would do.  One could then make the argument that Zimmerman was only trying to do what the police dispatcher was asking him to do when he got out of his vehicle to keep Martin in sight after Martin took off running.  When Zimmerman was told by the dispatcher that we don't need you to follow the suspect (once she realized that was what he was doing) what was Zimmerman's reaction?  He complied and started walking back to the front gate to meet the responding police unit.  None of that is unreasonable behavior.  Zimmerman had no inkling that a man who ran from him would double back to confront him.  If Zimmerman HAD thought that, judging from his nervousness when Martin walked in a circle around his SUV, I don't think he would have ever gotten out of his truck to confront Martin.  Zimmerman got out and tried to follow Martin because he thought Martin was trying to get away before the cops showed up and he wanted to keep him in sight.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 3, 2015)

If Zimmerman did anything that I would consider "dumb" that night it was allowing Martin to close the distance between them without drawing his weapon.  If you're going to carry a firearm...you should be prepared to use it before someone has you down on the ground and is beating your head against the sidewalk.  If you're not prepared to do that then you shouldn't carry a concealed weapon in the first place.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 3, 2015)

And before all you liberals jump down my throat accusing me of being a "vigilante"...give some thought to whether drawing a weapon when Martin was twenty feet away and telling him to stay back or he would be fired upon might not have saved that young man's life that night.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 3, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



You must know how risky it is to confront a potential criminal without any police presence.  IMO, the right thing to do would have been to remain in his vehicle and let the police handle it.  

TBH, if I was a teenager and some guy was following me (granted I'm a woman, but still .  . . )  I would run away too.  How would you react?  

Zimmerman also could have rolled his window down and tried speaking to the kid.  He could have asked him what he is doing around here or something to that effect.  Communication is important.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 3, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Two things, Chris...I've never seen anyone provide any proof that George Zimmerman wanted to "confront" Trayvon Martin that night!  He sure wasn't looking for confrontation when Martin circled his SUV.  You listen to those 9/11 tapes and he sounds nervous.  

As to how I would react if I felt threatened by a stranger?  If I could I would get to a safe place as quickly as possible.  One thing I wouldn't do is retrace my steps to confront that stranger once I had successfully gotten away from them.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 3, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



I agree with that, but Trayvon was, for all intents and purposes, a child.  He has a reason for acting stupid.  Zimmerman SHOULD have been a little smarter, IMO.  Teenaged boys are full of testosterone and they like to fight.  That is not unusual at all.  I'm willing to bet you had your own share of fights as a teen and young adult, and that if you had felt threatened by some dude who was following you, you MIGHT want to fight him.   

I just think this whole situation could have been avoided if both had used their brains a little more.  It's really sad for both of them.  One is dead, and the other has to live with the fact that he killed a teenager.  That cannot be an easy thing to live with.  I'll bet that is why he has been in trouble since the incident.  He's probably having a difficult time dealing with it.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 3, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



  It wasn't a "fight". it was an assault and battery against Zimmerman.
  Zimmerman broke no laws that night.
  The dispatcher asked Zimmerman which way Martin went, THAT was why Zimmerman got outta his truck, to see which way Martin went.
  When the dispatcher said "we don't need you to do that", Zimmerman was heading back to his truck when Martin accosted Zimmerman and attacked Zimmerman.
  IF Zimmerman wasn't armed, he just might have been beaten to death, or at least had brain damage due to having his head slammed into the concrete sidewalk repeatedly, and Martin pummeled Zimmerman's face, MMA style, according to witnesses.
  There was no reason for Zimmerman take a severe beating like he did.
  Zimmerman yelled for help, when no help came, Zimmerman felt he had no other choice than to defend himself with deadly force, which is perfectly legal in Zimmerman's case.
   For people that don't like the way it turned out, convince the thugs NOT to attack innocent citizens .................. That are legally armed.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Mar 3, 2015)

Self defense is never a violation...It's a human right!


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 3, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> It's obvious Joe that you will not convince me and I will not convince you. Nothing you have stated or I have stated is enough to change either opinion.



i agree with that.  You gun nuts have too much invested in Zimmerman.  He was living your dream.  But your dream is pretty fucked up.  



Papageorgio said:


> Zimmerman was not guilty, no matter how you portray him. Martin was a athletic big kid, he was the football teams best play, and jumped Zimmerman.
> 
> Martin was suspended three times in two years. When they looked into his backpack at school for a graffiti pen, they found a screwdriver that they suspected as being a robbery tool. He had women's jewelry, that he said was given to him, yet he could not name the person that game it to him. The school confiscated the jewelry and he didn't protest it, nor did anyone come forward to claim the jewelry, suspicious yes, did it mean anything



You know what, you spend 2 million dollars to dig into anyone's background, you can find shit like that which really sounds suspicious.  Seriously a screwdriver and a pen?  That was the best you guys had on this kid.  America's most wanted he was not.  



Papageorgio said:


> In the end Justice prevailed and just because you didn't get the result you wanted doesn't make it less so. I felt the same after the Simpson case.



No, the thing is, OJ was never, ever going to murder someone else.  Zimmerman IS going to murder someone, eventually.  That's what makes this fucked up.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 3, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> Ah yes...the Zimmerman is a Cracker racist narrative! That was the storyline that you folks on the left went with right from the start, JoeB! The only problem with THAT narrative is that Zimmerman isn't a racist at all. As a matter of fact when a Cracker racist DID beat a homeless black man in Sanford it was George Zimmerman who organized a protest against the Police Department for not charging the man with assault and battery. Kindly explain why a racist who wanted to keep "Darkie" in his place would do THAT, Joey?



Again, Hilter built the Autobahn.   fact was, ZImmerman stalked, and murdered an unarmed child.  Period. He also broke a woman's leg, molested a cousin, beat the shit out of his wife, father in law, girlfriend and menaced some poor fool who cut him off in traffic.  And he's gotten away with this shit because his father is connected.  



Oldstyle said:


> Once again you don't have the faintest idea what really took place, JoeB...nor do you want to know what the truth is because it doesn't fit the narrative that you and your liberal friends chose for what happened that night in Sanford!
> 
> You've decided that Trayvon Martin is the cherubic faced teen shown in pictures that were taken years before he beat George Zimmerman. He's a poor innocent kid who simply went to the store to buy Skittles and some Arizona Watermelon drink.



Yeah, that's about it.  That's what the kid was doing.  Until this freak cop-wannabe hyped up on insomnia drugs stalked and shot him.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 3, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Ah yes...the Zimmerman is a Cracker racist narrative! That was the storyline that you folks on the left went with right from the start, JoeB! The only problem with THAT narrative is that Zimmerman isn't a racist at all. As a matter of fact when a Cracker racist DID beat a homeless black man in Sanford it was George Zimmerman who organized a protest against the Police Department for not charging the man with assault and battery. Kindly explain why a racist who wanted to keep "Darkie" in his place would do THAT, Joey?
> ...



You're too naive to know what young people do with Skittles and Watermelon drink...aren't you, JoeB?  I bet you don't know what they do with blunts either.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 3, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



When I was a "young adult" I was fighting in karate tournaments...not on the streets.  Took 3rd in the lightweight division at the East Coast Nationals in 1982...where have the years gone? 

And I'm sorry, Chris but if you think an urban kid is still a "child" at 17 then I would guess you don't know many city kids.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 3, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



To me, anyone under 18 is a child, and then they are just BARELY adults even at that age.    We have to remember that not all kids are like you were.  Everyone is different.  Everyone matures at a different rate.  I can't say that I know anything about Trayvon Martin except that he was young, and I know that young men (and even a lot of older ones - lol) can become quite ornery.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



If you DID know about Trayvon Martin you'd quickly realize that he hadn't been that cherubic cheeked teenager that the national media portrayed him as, for a long long time!  Who knows given time he might have gotten his shit together but at 17 he was pretty much a "gangsta thug" wannabe who got stoned a lot, liked to drink "lean" and had a strong interest in MMA and guns.  None of which boded well for his future.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 4, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



I realize that.  I agree that he was a teen headed in the completely wrong direction.  Still a shame when a really young person dies though.  I do agree that Zimmerman had to defend himself, but that doesn't make it any less tragic, IMO.  Now, that boy is gone forever.  No one will ever see him again.  I'm sure some people might think that's good news, but the whole situation is really just sad and kind of pathetic, and I still say that the whole thing came down to two people who did things that, if they didn't do, the situation may have turned out differently.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 4, 2015)

People make choices in life.  Some are good choices...some are not.  When you make the bad ones often enough, Life has a habit of making you pay dearly for doing so.  Trayvon Martin's choices that night were not good ones.  To be honest with you, Chris...if it wasn't George Zimmerman that night it would have been someone else another night.  Trayvon might not have been the one killed that time.  The next time it might have been someone beaten by him that died from his injuries and then we've got others grieving and one more young man going to prison.


----------



## theHawk (Mar 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




Being a "child" (age 17?) isn't an excuse to act stupid.  It isn't normal for kids to jump an adult and try to beat them to death.  This "kid" had some major anger issues.

17 year olds can join the military, but liberals still want to portray them as hapless children.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 4, 2015)

theHawk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



They are legally children until they are 18, under the guardianship of parents, unless they are moved out, emancipated or are actually in the military.  No one said he was "hapless."  He WAS a young person who is prone to overreaction, duh.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 4, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> People make choices in life.  Some are good choices...some are not.  When you make the bad ones often enough, Life has a habit of making you pay dearly for doing so.  Trayvon Martin's choices that night were not good ones.  To be honest with you, Chris...if it wasn't George Zimmerman that night it would have been someone else another night.  Trayvon might not have been the one killed that time.  The next time it might have been someone beaten by him that died from his injuries and then we've got others grieving and one more young man going to prison.



Maybe so, maybe not.  Maybe he would have changed his life?  People do that you know.  A lot of people were "problem children" but outgrow it or get help and make changes.  What do you want from me?  Do you want me to say I'm glad he's dead?  Well I'm not glad.


----------



## theHawk (Mar 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




That has been the narrative of the liberal media, with their race baiting.  He was just an innocent kid, and was only shot because he is black.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 4, 2015)

I said earlier that Trayvon may have turned his life around at some point.  The choices he made that night in Sanford precluded that from happening.


----------



## horselightning (Mar 4, 2015)

Trayvon had just turned 16. He did no even know how to drive yet.


----------



## Greeneyedlady (Mar 4, 2015)

LTFOL!
Martin was a practiced THUG!
He was only 16, with a minor's record of multiple violations including Drugs, Burglary and assault. Heck, his own mama shipped him off to gangsta papa because he was suspended from school for the third time in less than a school year! Oh, yeah, they sent him on a bus to dada, and he assaulted the bus driver and got thrown off the bus! Gangsta dada's baby mama had to drive to pick the wasted boi up.
JAYSUS! "LEAN BOI" was a walking prison sentence, but he screwed with the wrong person before he made it that far! Prison won't be missing this boi, well maybe the BB will!


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 4, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> You're too naive to know what young people do with Skittles and Watermelon drink...aren't you, JoeB? I bet you don't know what they do with blunts either.



Uh, is this like your claims that we really, ruly found WMD's in Iraq?  

Yup, those evil Skittles.  he TOTALLY NEEDED TO FUCKING DIE FOR LOW GRADE HOOCH!!!!

You must have been a very boring teenager.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 4, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> People make choices in life. Some are good choices...some are not. When you make the bad ones often enough, Life has a habit of making you pay dearly for doing so. Trayvon Martin's choices that night were not good ones. To be honest with you, Chris...if it wasn't George Zimmerman that night it would have been someone else another night. Trayvon might not have been the one killed that time. The next time it might have been someone beaten by him that died from his injuries and then we've got others grieving and one more young man going to prison.



frankly, again, the only one who has an ESTABLISHED record of hurting people is Zimmeman, not Martin. 

Zimmerman Molested his cousin. 

Zimmerman broke a woman's leg at a party. 

Zimmerman assaulted a police officer. 

Zimmerman Shot an Unarmed child. 

Zimmerman got arrested for slapping his wife and father in law around. 

Zimmerman threatened his new girlfriend. 

Zimmerman threatened some guy who cut him off in traffic. 

Zimmerman got caught slapping another girlfriend around.  

If someone is going to inevitably kill someone (else), it was Zimmerman, not Martin. 

But you fuckhead gun-nuts, you just gots to have your hero, because you got to believe the world is safer with people like you defending the world against the Darkies.


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 4, 2015)

Are we still squeezing sour grapes about Saint Skittles and Zimmy?

Jesus-H-Tap-Dancing-Christ-on-a-Crutch, people... get a frigging grip.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 4, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > It's obvious Joe that you will not convince me and I will not convince you. Nothing you have stated or I have stated is enough to change either opinion.
> ...



  What they had on Martin, was assault and battery.
  What Zimmerman was "guilty of", was self-defense, which is legal and proper.
  Just because someone defends themselves against a thug that assaults him, you consider him a "murderer"?????????  ROTFLMFAO
  Zimmerman was the victim, NOT Martin.
 Martin was a criminal thug that caused his own death, It's called "suicide by armed citizen".
  Lesson learned: don't attack a citizen that has a CCW and a 9 mm to back it up.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 4, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > People make choices in life. Some are good choices...some are not. When you make the bad ones often enough, Life has a habit of making you pay dearly for doing so. Trayvon Martin's choices that night were not good ones. To be honest with you, Chris...if it wasn't George Zimmerman that night it would have been someone else another night. Trayvon might not have been the one killed that time. The next time it might have been someone beaten by him that died from his injuries and then we've got others grieving and one more young man going to prison.
> ...




    LMFAO
  And just how many of those charges was Zimmerman convicted of??
  Rumors and innuendo don't count.
  Evidence and convictions count.
  You know, the way that "evidence", and a jury, found Zimmerman NOT GUILTY!


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 4, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > You're too naive to know what young people do with Skittles and Watermelon drink...aren't you, JoeB? I bet you don't know what they do with blunts either.
> ...




   ACTUALLY, Martin died because he viciously attacked an armed citizen who defended himself against the vicious attack.
  Martin died from "suicide by armed citizen".
  BTW, MOST teenagers don't viciously attack citizens.   I guess it depends on the person's upbringing.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 4, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> What they had on Martin, was assault and battery.



Really? Where's the arrest report?  Oh, that's right. They don't have one.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 4, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> ACTUALLY, Martin died because he viciously attacked an armed citizen who defended himself against the vicious attack.
> Martin died from "suicide by armed citizen".
> BTW, MOST teenagers don't viciously attack citizens. I guess it depends on the person's upbringing.



Most teens don't have a fat, creepy looking fuck chasing them down the block at night.  You do get that most people if being stalked will defend themselves, right?


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Mar 4, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Let's hope he doesn't get away with the next one.




*He's trying awfully hard, that Georgy Boy is.  Since his trial two different women on separate occasions have accused him of threatening them with a gun in domestic squabbles.*


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Mar 4, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > ACTUALLY, Martin died because he viciously attacked an armed citizen who defended himself against the vicious attack.
> ...



*ANd when a teenage boy is stalked in the dark it's safe to assume that he might think the stalker is a sexual molester since all Trayvon had on him was a can of iced tea and a bag of Skittles.  Not like he was driving a Ferrari or sporting a Rolex on his wrist, ya' know.*


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Mar 4, 2015)

Greeneyedlady said:


> LTFOL!
> Martin was a practiced THUG!
> He was only 16, *with a minor's record of multiple violations including Drugs, Burglary and assault. *



*You are a blatant, racist liar.  And there are LOTS of kids, both white and black, with school suspensions,  you stupid scumbag.*

*Trayvon Martin Update: School marijuana suspension, no criminal record*
Trayvon Martin Update School marijuana suspension no criminal record - CBS News


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 4, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



*went to the store to buy Skittles and some Arizona Watermelon drink.*

to make some lean  or drank --LOL


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 4, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...




*he wanted to keep him in sight*

the dispatch during the call 

continued to press Zimmerman for more information 

what is he wearing where is he now 

which way is he going


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Mar 4, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> Are we still squeezing sour grapes about Saint Skittles and Zimmy?
> 
> Jesus-H-Tap-Dancing-Christ-on-a-Crutch, people... get a frigging grip.



*You think the black people in Ferguson didn't take note of this aberration of justice?  Just forgot about it?  Or do you think there is such a thing as accumulation of information that can reach critical mass?

You're probably white, right?  So you don't give a phlying phuck......*


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 4, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > You're too naive to know what young people do with Skittles and Watermelon drink...aren't you, JoeB? I bet you don't know what they do with blunts either.
> ...



I'm not the one trying to portray Trayvon Martin as an innocent little kid on the way to the store to buy candy attacked by a gun toting racist stalker.  That would be you!

Young people today expose who they are on social media.  That's how we know that Trayvon Martin liked to drink himself a little "Lean".  He didn't like the "low grade" version either...if he could get it he liked the kind made with prescription meds.  He also liked to smoke himself a little herb which is why he had someone buy him a couple blunts that night.

Yeah, compared to Trayvon "Slimmm" Martin, I guess I was a boring teenager!


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 4, 2015)

Zim was in a car and armed. Trayvon was on foot an unarmed. Everythign that happened is because Zimmerman wanted to roust a black kid. 

It was premeditated murder.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 4, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > What they had on Martin, was assault and battery.
> ...




  The jury said that Martin attacked Zimmerman.   THAT is why Zimmerman was found "NOT GUILTY" of any crimes that night, AFTER the jury saw all pertinent evidence.
  OHH, and the federal government found no reason to charge Zimmerman with ANYTHING!!


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 4, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > ACTUALLY, Martin died because he viciously attacked an armed citizen who defended himself against the vicious attack.
> ...



Most people when they elude the "fat creepy looking fuck chasing them down the black at night" and are outside their home...don't turn around and go back to find him and start a fight!  That's not defense.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 4, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Zim was in a car and armed. Trayvon was on foot an unarmed. Everythign that happened is because Zimmerman wanted to roust a black kid.
> 
> It was premeditated murder.



So this happened because Martin was black and Zimmerman is a racist?  Is that your claim, Delta?  If so...kindly explain why this "racist" who wanted to "roust" a black kid organized a protest over the non-arrest of the son of a white Sanford Police officer who beat up a black homeless man?


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 4, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > ACTUALLY, Martin died because he viciously attacked an armed citizen who defended himself against the vicious attack.
> ...




  "MOST TEENS" don't commit a vicious assault and battery against a law-abiding citizen that was breaking no laws.
  Why DO thugs commit "suicide by armed citizen"?
  It must have something to do with their upbringing.
  Martin was the only one that committed a crime that night.
  Lesson learned: don't attack a law-abiding citizen and you might grow to be an adult.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 4, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > It's obvious Joe that you will not convince me and I will not convince you. Nothing you have stated or I have stated is enough to change either opinion.
> ...



We know, you keep saying within a year, don't you remember. How many pages and you post the same fact less opinions over and over.

I will disagree with you no matter how you spin your lies. 

Bottom line is the facts you can't change no matter how stupid you want to be and no matter how much you repeat your blubbering blather.

You are free to have your baseless opinions but the fact is they did not have enough evidence to convict Zimmerman, because from day one the prosecutors said they had no case. Public and federal pressure put Zimmerman on trial with little evidence and the results proved it. 

Now you have a US Attorney General with an agenda to prosecute Zimmerman and he can't try him for violating Martin's civil rights, even though you claim it was racially motivated. 

You are absolutely wrong on this one but it doesn't matter, you and your racial rhetoric have been neutralized, you and your distorted truth and agenda have lost.

Justice prevails, for everyone but you, boohoo. 

Now, your turn to comeback with some baseless opinion. Go ahead, you won't change anyone's mind, you won't come up with anything new, you will just waste bandwidth. 

Take care Joe, I won't respond unless you come up with something new, which we all know you won't because you have for over a year. Cry baby cry.


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 4, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Are we still squeezing sour grapes about Saint Skittles and Zimmy?
> ...


Dunno... what does Saint Skittles and Zimmy have to do with Ferguson,, MO?



> ...Just forgot about it?...


Dunno. I'm not one of 'em. Really can't say.



> ...Or do you think there is such a thing as accumulation of information that can reach critical mass?...


Yes. I think one reaches a stage where endless and pointless pissing and moaning cause people to tune-out the constant noise.



> ...You're probably white, right?  So you don't give a phlying phuck......


Correct on both counts.

1. I'm White Folk.

2. I don't give a phlying phukk what the people of Ferguson, MO, think about Saint Skittles, and Zimmy, 800 miles away in Florida.

Hope that helps.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 4, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> Young people today expose who they are on social media. That's how we know that Trayvon Martin liked to drink himself a little "Lean". He didn't like the "low grade" version either...if he could get it he liked the kind made with prescription meds. He also liked to smoke himself a little herb which is why he had someone buy him a couple blunts that night.
> 
> Yeah, compared to Trayvon "Slimmm" Martin, I guess I was a boring teenager!



You mean he was a teenager who wanted to get a little high? 

*KILL THAT FUCKER. KILL KILL KILL KILL KILL!!!!!!* 

Cause that's the wingnut way.  

I really do think that Zimmerman molesting his cousin was a bigger deal. Or slapping around his wife.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 4, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Now, your turn to comeback with some baseless opinion. Go ahead, you won't change anyone's mind, you won't come up with anything new, you will just waste bandwidth.



Next time Zimmerman kills someone, you will be amazed how stupid you look right now.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 4, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Now, your turn to comeback with some baseless opinion. Go ahead, you won't change anyone's mind, you won't come up with anything new, you will just waste bandwidth.
> ...



Which do you think is going to happen first, Joey...George Zimmerman killing someone...or a thousand black teens gunned down on American streets by other blacks?

So who is it that REALLY looks stupid obsessing about George Zimmerman?


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 4, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> [
> 
> So this happened because Martin was black and Zimmerman is a racist?  Is that your claim, Delta?  If so...kindly explain why this "racist" who wanted to "roust" a black kid organized a protest over the non-arrest of the son of a white Sanford Police officer who beat up a black homeless man?



Is this what you are going to keep trying to hang your hat on. 

Maybe he just hated the son of this cop more than he hated black people.  Maybe he was bitter because they rejected his attempts to become a police officer.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 4, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> Which do you think is going to happen first, Joey...George Zimmerman killing someone...or a thousand black teens gunned down on American streets by other blacks?
> 
> So who is it that REALLY looks stupid obsessing about George Zimmerman?



Here's the thing.  When we know who those blacks are who gun other blacks down.  They get arrested.  They get tried. They go to jail.  Nobody pats them on the back and tells them to sleep it off.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 4, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Young people today expose who they are on social media. That's how we know that Trayvon Martin liked to drink himself a little "Lean". He didn't like the "low grade" version either...if he could get it he liked the kind made with prescription meds. He also liked to smoke himself a little herb which is why he had someone buy him a couple blunts that night.
> ...





JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Young people today expose who they are on social media. That's how we know that Trayvon Martin liked to drink himself a little "Lean". He didn't like the "low grade" version either...if he could get it he liked the kind made with prescription meds. He also liked to smoke himself a little herb which is why he had someone buy him a couple blunts that night.
> ...




    Martin "committed suicide by armed citizen".
  When someone viciously commits an assault and battery against a law-abiding citizen, is the law-abiding citizen suppose to just lay there and allow Martin to beat him to a pulp?
  IF you attack a law-abiding citizen, you run the risk of being shot with a legal gun.
  It was the risk Martin took ............. AND LOST!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 4, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Zim was in a car and armed. Trayvon was on foot an unarmed. Everythign that happened is because Zimmerman wanted to roust a black kid.
> 
> It was premeditated murder.



*Everything that happened is because Zimmerman wanted to roust a black kid. *

got any proof of that


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 4, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Maybe George Zimmerman never WAS a racist!  Maybe you gun control libs just wanted him to be one so you could make the case that white Neo-Nazis want guns so they can kill blacks!  Maybe if you'd simply waited for the real truth to come out about both Martin and Zimmerman you wouldn't be stuck arguing the nonsense that you are!


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 4, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Which do you think is going to happen first, Joey...George Zimmerman killing someone...or a thousand black teens gunned down on American streets by other blacks?
> ...



And how often does THAT take place, Joey?  How often are the blacks who gun down other blacks actually arrested and convicted for doing so?


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 4, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



I know the answer and you know the answer but left wingnuts thrive on their own stupidity.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 4, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...




  The police in NYC had saved black lives, but liberals put a stop to that system of saving black lives.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 4, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> Martin "committed suicide by armed citizen".
> When someone viciously commits an assault and battery against a law-abiding citizen, is the law-abiding citizen suppose to just lay there and allow Martin to beat him to a pulp?
> IF you attack a law-abiding citizen, you run the risk of being shot with a legal gun.
> It was the risk Martin took ............. AND LOST!



Yes, frankly, I'd be pretty embarrassed if a 16 year old child beat my ass.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 4, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> Which do you think is going to happen first, Joey...George Zimmerman killing someone...or a thousand black teens gunned down on American streets by other blacks?
> 
> So who is it that REALLY looks stupid obsessing about George Zimmerman?



First, I don't think the numbers are anywhere near what you think they are... 

but here's the thing. You gun down a black teen, you should go to jail, no matter what color you are.  

Even if you are white.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 4, 2015)

theHawk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



I never mentioned his race.  Unlike you, I am trying to look at this objectively.  I also never said he was an innocent kid.  Obviously, that is your focus.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 4, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> I said earlier that Trayvon may have turned his life around at some point.  The choices he made that night in Sanford precluded that from happening.



Both are stupid.  Are you saying Zimmerman is a smart man who makes good decisions?


----------



## toxicmedia (Mar 4, 2015)

jon_berzerk said:


> looks like a major let down for the zimmerman haters
> 
> they have been waiting so long
> 
> ...


Yep, I'm a Zimmerman hater, and I hope he dies alone.

This doesn't slow me down a bit.

I'll still hate him unconditionally because he's a pussy, who had to shot his way out of a fight he was losing it to a 17 year old.

I know Zimmerman supporters would love for hatred of him to go away, but it won't.

There is no way this guy can be happy in life. Nobody who is hated by millions gets out happily.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 4, 2015)

jon_berzerk said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Zim was in a car and armed. Trayvon was on foot an unarmed. Everythign that happened is because Zimmerman wanted to roust a black kid.
> ...


You would think if there were any evidence of that Holder would have found it after how long? I keep waiting for these whiners to agree Holder and the DOJ are incompetent.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 4, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...


yup

either hole


RetiredGySgt said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



seems to be the case after three years holder comes up blank 

there are only two ways to view it


----------



## theHawk (Mar 4, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



No,it isn't my focus, that has been the media's focus this whole time.  My focus was on the facts of the case, which clearly show Martin was at fault for assault and Zimmerman was within his rights to defend himself.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 4, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Which do you think is going to happen first, Joey...George Zimmerman killing someone...or a thousand black teens gunned down on American streets by other blacks?
> ...



Joe, you're so ignorant about what the numbers are that you should stop posting right now and go educate yourself!  Seriously...


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 4, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > looks like a major let down for the zimmerman haters
> ...



Keep your hatred, it's all good. Why would I care if you hate someone or not, why would anyone outside your immediate family care who the hell you like or hate? You think you are special or something? No one cares, you are just an unknown person. Get over yourself...psycho.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 5, 2015)

theHawk said:


> No,it isn't my focus, that has been the media's focus this whole time. My focus was on the facts of the case, which clearly show Martin was at fault for assault and Zimmerman was within his rights to defend himself.



Yes, what's this world coming to when White Trash losers can't gun down black children in the street?


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 5, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> Joe, you're so ignorant about what the numbers are that you should stop posting right now and go educate yourself! Seriously...



Dogstyle, you keep trying to make this point that it's okay for Zimmerman to shoot unarmed black kids because other blacks are shooting unarmed black kids. 

The logic truly escapes me.  

It's never right to shoot an unarmed kid.  Not if you are a black gangbanger, not if you are a "white hispanic" loser who can't hold down a job, not if you are a Furgeson Police Officer.  

The thing is, the Gangbanger will be prosecuted and imprisoned.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 5, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Joe, you're so ignorant about what the numbers are that you should stop posting right now and go educate yourself! Seriously...
> ...




  BUT, it IS alright to shoot someone who is criminally attacking you.
  Zimmerman had every right to shoot the criminal, Martin.  .
  The good officer was also defending himself against a 300 lb criminal that was assaulting him and resisting arrest.
  It is called "SELF-DEFENSE".
  Defending yourself against a criminal that is committing an assault and battery against you is legal and moral.
  ??? why do you liberals ALWAYS defend the criminal against the honest, law-abiding citizen????


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2015)

theHawk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



And my point is that the whole situation might have been avoided if some people had used their brains instead of their brawn.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



I agree.  Once Trayvon physically attacked Mr. Zimmerman, he had every right to defend himself with any means necessary, but bad decisions were made which led to this outcome.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Joe, you're so ignorant about what the numbers are that you should stop posting right now and go educate yourself! Seriously...
> ...



It is if you are being beaten and you head is being slammed on the ground.  People can die from head injuries.  The boy's mistake was physically attacking Zimmerman.  He didn't have to do that.


----------



## dannyboys (Mar 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > People make choices in life.  Some are good choices...some are not.  When you make the bad ones often enough, Life has a habit of making you pay dearly for doing so.  Trayvon Martin's choices that night were not good ones.  To be honest with you, Chris...if it wasn't George Zimmerman that night it would have been someone else another night.  Trayvon might not have been the one killed that time.  The next time it might have been someone beaten by him that died from his injuries and then we've got others grieving and one more young man going to prison.
> ...


I'm glad there is a 'PI' on this forum.
You're stupid and worst of all fucking boring.
Go get your empty day in on the Oprah forum.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Oh, now there's an intelligent come back.  Lol.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 5, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Joe, you're so ignorant about what the numbers are that you should stop posting right now and go educate yourself! Seriously...
> ...



No, what I keep pointing out is the absolute absurdity of seeing the George Zimmerman - Trayvon Martin shooting as a crisis in America when on any given weekend dozens of young black men are being shot by other young black men.  Yet when young black men are dropping like flies on the streets of Chicago, the hometown of the President, at an alarming rate...he and the Attorney General are fixated on the "problem" of whites shooting blacks, committing vast numbers of FBI agents to investigate what happened in Sanford and Ferguson.  It's insanity.

And the only reason it was OK for George Zimmerman to shoot Trayvon Martin is that Martin attacked him in the first place.  It's why people carry concealed weapons...to protect themselves against those who resort to physical violence like Martin did.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I'm baffled by your contention that George Zimmerman ever used "brawn", Chris.  I've never for a moment believed that George Zimmerman wanted to confront Trayvon Martin.  He could have easily done so at the point that Martin circled Zimmerman's SUV.  Instead he stayed inside of his vehicle with the windows up calling the Police.  He let's Martin move away and doesn't get out of the SUV until he sees the young man take off running.  At that point he's simply trying to keep Martin in sight until the Police arrive.


----------



## toxicmedia (Mar 5, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


You caring never crossed my mind.

One person did take the time to thank me for my previous comments, so at least one person cares.

Racists like you deserve the same fate that awaits Zimmerman, because yu're going to have to explain all this to God someday, and he won't believe all that crap about the second amendment, and how you don't hate blacks


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



He should have never left his vehicle to follow him, IMO.  I'm certainly not saying Trayvon is innocent either.  I think both are guilty of stupidity, like I said before.  

For one thing, Zimmerman had no idea who this boy was or what he was capable of.  He could have waited in his car and told the police which direction he last saw the suspect heading in.  Also, do people normally call the police and follow a person for walking down the roadway?


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 5, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...



So by not thinking Zimmerman is guilty makes a person a racist? Interesting conclusion. So by saying Zimmerman is guilty then that would make you racist against Hispanics?  

Not sure racism works in your little world but the color of people's skin matter a lot to you. 

I'm sure God and I will figure it out. Just as he will deal with the hatred you display towards others you don't even know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



God, I hate the race card.  It sucks and is just a way to try and shut down discussion.  Doesn't work though.    Just like if you don't like Obama policies, you must be a racist.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 5, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> BUT, it IS alright to shoot someone who is criminally attacking you.
> Zimmerman had every right to shoot the criminal, Martin. .
> The good officer was also defending himself against a 300 lb criminal that was assaulting him and resisting arrest.
> It is called "SELF-DEFENSE".
> ...



I mean, yeah, what's the world coming to when white guys can't shoot black children with impunity?


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> It is if you are being beaten and you head is being slammed on the ground. People can die from head injuries. The boy's mistake was physically attacking Zimmerman. He didn't have to do that.



1) Works on the assumption that Zimmerman didn't throw the first punch.  Given how many other times we've caught this fat sack of murdering shit lying, I'm not inclined to believe that.  

2) The kid was confronted at night with a stranger who had stalked him for several blocks.  He probably had a better claim to legitimate self-defense than Zimmerman did.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 5, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...




exactly

Zimmerman didnt have any "brawn"

he could not fight his way out of a wet paper bag

that was what  testimony at trial produced anyhow


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 5, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> No, what I keep pointing out is the absolute absurdity of seeing the George Zimmerman - Trayvon Martin shooting as a crisis in America when on any given weekend dozens of young black men are being shot by other young black men. Yet when young black men are dropping like flies on the streets of Chicago, the hometown of the President, at an alarming rate...he and the Attorney General are fixated on the "problem" of whites shooting blacks, committing vast numbers of FBI agents to investigate what happened in Sanford and Ferguson. It's insanity.



No, insanity is letting police departments and police wannabes think they can shoot black children with no consequence.  



Oldstyle said:


> And the only reason it was OK for George Zimmerman to shoot Trayvon Martin is that Martin attacked him in the first place. It's why people carry concealed weapons...to protect themselves against those who resort to physical violence like Martin did.



Well, no. You see, people shouldn't be allowed to carry concealed weapons, especially not if they are jobless losers who are on multiple drugs that might cause hallucinations. 

Again, there is NO GOOD REASON for a civilian to even own a gun, much less carry one around.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 5, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > BUT, it IS alright to shoot someone who is criminally attacking you.
> ...




   It was a citizen defending himself against a vicious criminal attack.
  Funny thing, a Taurus 9 mm can defend black people against criminals TOO.
  Personally, I am all for honest, law-abiding black folk in the inner city owning and carrying concealed firearms to protect themselves and their loved ones against the criminals.
  LIBERALS are the ones that don't want the black folk to protect themselves and their loved ones.
  Liberals are the ones that try to take the honest, law-abiding citizens firearms away.
  When have liberals tried to keep firearms away from the criminals?
  The NYC police WERE taking firearms away from the criminals, and saving black lives, until the liberals put a  STOP the police taking-guns-away-from-criminals


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 5, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > No, what I keep pointing out is the absolute absurdity of seeing the George Zimmerman - Trayvon Martin shooting as a crisis in America when on any given weekend dozens of young black men are being shot by other young black men. Yet when young black men are dropping like flies on the streets of Chicago, the hometown of the President, at an alarming rate...he and the Attorney General are fixated on the "problem" of whites shooting blacks, committing vast numbers of FBI agents to investigate what happened in Sanford and Ferguson. It's insanity.
> ...




    The Constitution disagrees with you, and the USSC has disagreed with you MORE THAN ONCE!
  It is a RIGHT to own a firearm in the USA, unless you are a criminal, or you are a mental case (Which means that all liberals cannot own firearms).


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 5, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > No, what I keep pointing out is the absolute absurdity of seeing the George Zimmerman - Trayvon Martin shooting as a crisis in America when on any given weekend dozens of young black men are being shot by other young black men. Yet when young black men are dropping like flies on the streets of Chicago, the hometown of the President, at an alarming rate...he and the Attorney General are fixated on the "problem" of whites shooting blacks, committing vast numbers of FBI agents to investigate what happened in Sanford and Ferguson. It's insanity.
> ...




                                                                                 LMFAO
 "Insanity" is trying to make a vicious criminal appear to be "a sweet little kid that was on his way to being an alter-boy".
  "Insanity" is unjustly accusing a law-abiding citizen of criminality because he dared to defend himself against a vicious attack by a criminal,
  "Insanity" is playing the race-card because you have no argument left.
  "Insanity" is lying yourself blue in the face, when all the evidence AND A JURY, shows your lie to be just THAT!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 5, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...




common with the leftists --LOL

they also think things like its only isis 

--LOL

you are correct liberalism is a mental illness 

--LOL


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 5, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> It was a citizen defending himself against a vicious criminal attack.
> Funny thing, a Taurus 9 mm can defend black people against criminals TOO.
> Personally, I am all for honest, law-abiding black folk in the inner city owning and carrying concealed firearms to protect themselves and their loved ones against the criminals.



32,000 gun deaths and 78,000 gun injuries a year.  

Guns are not the solution, they are the problem.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 5, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > No, what I keep pointing out is the absolute absurdity of seeing the George Zimmerman - Trayvon Martin shooting as a crisis in America when on any given weekend dozens of young black men are being shot by other young black men. Yet when young black men are dropping like flies on the streets of Chicago, the hometown of the President, at an alarming rate...he and the Attorney General are fixated on the "problem" of whites shooting blacks, committing vast numbers of FBI agents to investigate what happened in Sanford and Ferguson. It's insanity.
> ...




Except when they are attacked by a violent criminal...even a teenage thug in training.....


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 5, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> "Insanity" is trying to make a vicious criminal appear to be "a sweet little kid that was on his way to being an alter-boy".
> "Insanity" is unjustly accusing a law-abiding citizen of criminality because he dared to defend himself against a vicious attack by a criminal,
> "Insanity" is playing the race-card because you have no argument left.
> "Insanity" is lying yourself blue in the face, when all the evidence AND A JURY, shows your lie to be just THAT!



Insanity is gun nuts with tiny peckers making a sociopath like Zimmerman into a hero because he was living the dream of plugging the nasty negro.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 5, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > It was a citizen defending himself against a vicious criminal attack.
> ...




No......there are 8-9,000 gun murders a year....and only 6-700 accidental gun deaths a year....

In a country of 320 million guns in private hands with over 11.1 million people carrying guns for self defense....so no, there isn't a problem with people owning and carrying guns...

of those 8-9,000 gun murders, most of them are committed by kids like Martin who graduated from thug in training to actual gang member killer....

So again, no, guns are not the problem, and people carrying guns for self defense are not the problem either....


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 5, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > "Insanity" is trying to make a vicious criminal appear to be "a sweet little kid that was on his way to being an alter-boy".
> ...




No one made him a hero....we wanted the truth which we could see wasn't what was reported by the democrat, anti gunners in the news business.......you know...the ones who created "White" hispanics.....


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 5, 2015)

Trayvon Martin and Michael Brown died because they were raised by people who did not teach them how to be civilized.....in the case of Brown, his mother, grandmother and step dad attacked t-shirt vendors selling those shirts with the lie on it....they could be prosecuted for felony robbery...but because the son they turned into a thug was killed....acting like a violent thug, odds are they will get a pass.....

Those two boys died because they were raised by single women, from single parent homes themselves and never learned, much less passed on, mature, adult behavior.........


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 5, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > "Insanity" is trying to make a vicious criminal appear to be "a sweet little kid that was on his way to being an alter-boy".
> ...



And more Americans own and carry guns and the gun murder rate is going down, not up, and the accidental gun death and accident rate is going down not up.....so your points are wrong......


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 5, 2015)

2aguy said:


> No......there are 8-9,000 gun murders a year....and only 6-700 accidental gun deaths a year....
> 
> In a country of 320 million guns in private hands with over 11.1 million people carrying guns for self defense....so no, there isn't a problem with people owning and carrying guns...
> 
> ...



32,000 gun deaths and 78,000 gun injuries.  Guns are the problem.  

Every other industrialized nation has figured this out, except the US.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 5, 2015)

2aguy said:


> And more Americans own and carry guns and the gun murder rate is going down, not up, and the accidental gun death and accident rate is going down not up.....so your points are wrong....



Someone should have explained to you at an early age, correlation does not equal causality. 

Such as, just because gun nuts have tiny dicks, does not mean that gun ownership causing tiny peckers. 

See how easy that is?


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 5, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > No......there are 8-9,000 gun murders a year....and only 6-700 accidental gun deaths a year....
> ...




Again...no.....you have to include suicides in the gun deaths...which is really a lie on this topic, because the real number, the important number is the gun murder rate....which is going down....and only averaged about 8-9,000 gun murders a year...and the accident rate with guns is also going down....as is the suicide rate with guns.....

And since South Korea and Japan have absolute gun control and higher suicide rates than the U.S......guns are not the problem.....


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 5, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > And more Americans own and carry guns and the gun murder rate is going down, not up, and the accidental gun death and accident rate is going down not up.....so your points are wrong....
> ...




What is it with anti gunners and small penises....you know that is called projection don't you....look...I am sorry you have a small penis......get some help with that...either medically, or psychologically......just leave us well adjusted, normal people alone....and leave our guns alone....we need them...to protect us from people who have issues with their small penises......


----------



## toxicmedia (Mar 5, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Not thinking Zimmerman is guilty does not make a person a racist. The people who think Zimmerman is innocent were all racists before Zimmerman killed Martin


----------



## toxicmedia (Mar 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...


You were probably a racist before Obama took office.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 5, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > No, what I keep pointing out is the absolute absurdity of seeing the George Zimmerman - Trayvon Martin shooting as a crisis in America when on any given weekend dozens of young black men are being shot by other young black men. Yet when young black men are dropping like flies on the streets of Chicago, the hometown of the President, at an alarming rate...he and the Attorney General are fixated on the "problem" of whites shooting blacks, committing vast numbers of FBI agents to investigate what happened in Sanford and Ferguson. It's insanity.
> ...



Do you mean other than the right given to them by the Constitution?  I have a concealed carry permit to protect my loved ones from sociopaths that might want to harm them.  Quite frankly I can't think of a BETTER REASON to own and carry a gun.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Well, there's something we can agree on!    Even though I think this was a tragedy due to stupidity, I still am a strong supporter of the 2nd.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Trayvon Martin and Michael Brown died because they were raised by people who did not teach them how to be civilized.....in the case of Brown, his mother, grandmother and step dad attacked t-shirt vendors selling those shirts with the lie on it....they could be prosecuted for felony robbery...but because the son they turned into a thug was killed....acting like a violent thug, odds are they will get a pass.....
> 
> Those two boys died because they were raised by single women, from single parent homes themselves and never learned, much less passed on, mature, adult behavior.........



That has nothing to do with it.  What has to do with it is GOOD parenting.  Unfortunately, some single parents, just like some married parents, are not GOOD parents.  There are plenty of children raised by single parents who are not thugs, FYI.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > No, what I keep pointing out is the absolute absurdity of seeing the George Zimmerman - Trayvon Martin shooting as a crisis in America when on any given weekend dozens of young black men are being shot by other young black men. Yet when young black men are dropping like flies on the streets of Chicago, the hometown of the President, at an alarming rate...he and the Attorney General are fixated on the "problem" of whites shooting blacks, committing vast numbers of FBI agents to investigate what happened in Sanford and Ferguson. It's insanity.
> ...



Yes there is.  PLenty of reasons.  Number 1 being, it's a constitutional RIGHT.  And the SCOTUS has determined that we, as citizens of the US, have a right to use firearms for self defense!


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Trayvon Martin and Michael Brown died because they were raised by people who did not teach them how to be civilized.....in the case of Brown, his mother, grandmother and step dad attacked t-shirt vendors selling those shirts with the lie on it....they could be prosecuted for felony robbery...but because the son they turned into a thug was killed....acting like a violent thug, odds are they will get a pass.....
> ...



I agree with you that there are plenty of children raised by single parents that aren't thugs, Chris but I think you'd have to agree with me that far too many of the kids that DO turn out badly are from single parent homes or are raised by grandmothers.

I'm going to put a great deal of the blame for that on a welfare system that incentivized single parent households and a culture that had men fathering children and then not being there for them as they grow.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 6, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...



Calling people racist, does not mean a person is racist, it means you aren't adult enough to discuss the matter intelligently. 

I you knew my history on this case, I said let's wait until all the evidence came in. After looking at it, I believe Zimmerman was attacked and Zimmerman felt his life was in danger and used deadly force. I believe that BOTH made bad decisions that night and it cost someone their life. It wasn't racial, it wasn't political, it was a series of bad choices. 

Now, you can go back to your liberal games and continue to throw, hate, race out ther because you are intelligent enough to discuss it like a real adult.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 6, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Again...no.....you have to include suicides in the gun deaths...which is really a lie on this topic, because the real number, the important number is the gun murder rate....which is going down....and only averaged about 8-9,000 gun murders a year...and the accident rate with guns is also going down....as is the suicide rate with guns.....
> 
> And since South Korea and Japan have absolute gun control and higher suicide rates than the U.S......guns are not the problem.....



South Korea and Japan have societies where suicide is socially accepted.  We have one where it isn't, but we have a lot of them because of easy access to guns for people who never, ever should have had a gun to start with. 

32,000 gun deaths and 78,000 gun injuries is too high a price to pay for you guys compensating for your tiny peckers.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 6, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> I'm going to put a great deal of the blame for that on a welfare system that incentivized single parent households and a culture that had men fathering children and then not being there for them as they grow.



I want to hear about how not racist you are, because that never gets old.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 6, 2015)

2aguy said:


> What is it with anti gunners and small penises....you know that is called projection don't you....look...I am sorry you have a small penis......get some help with that...either medically, or psychologically......just leave us well adjusted, normal people alone....and leave our guns alone....we need them...to protect us from people who have issues with their small penises......



I don't need to compensate like you gun nuts do...


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 6, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> Do you mean other than the right given to them by the Constitution? I have a concealed carry permit to protect my loved ones from sociopaths that might want to harm them. Quite frankly I can't think of a BETTER REASON to own and carry a gun.



Guy, you have every right to be part of well regulated militia.  

I'm guessing  you let some working class kid do that kind of hard work, though.  Because you were too busy running nightclubs... or something.  

The fact is, a gun in your home is 43 times more likely to kill someone in the home than a bad guy.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Yes there is. PLenty of reasons. Number 1 being, it's a constitutional RIGHT. And the SCOTUS has determined that we, as citizens of the US, have a right to use firearms for self defense!



Scalia takes a dirt nap and the 2nd Amendment is about Militias again.  We will all be better off when it is.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Do you mean other than the right given to them by the Constitution? I have a concealed carry permit to protect my loved ones from sociopaths that might want to harm them. Quite frankly I can't think of a BETTER REASON to own and carry a gun.
> ...



Guy, the Constitution gives me the right to own a gun whether I'm in a militia or not and the guns that I do have in my homes are there *because* of the bad guys.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Again...no.....you have to include suicides in the gun deaths...which is really a lie on this topic, because the real number, the important number is the gun murder rate....which is going down....and only averaged about 8-9,000 gun murders a year...and the accident rate with guns is also going down....as is the suicide rate with guns.....
> ...




Wrong....they have absolute gun control in those countries and they commit suicide at twice our rate....it isn't guns......it is the mental attitude....

And 8-9,000 gun murders and 6-700 accidental gun deaths a year vs. 1.6 million times a year guns are used by law abiding citizens to stop violent criminal attack and save lives is the reality.....gun murders and accidents are even going down, not up as more people, over 11.1 people are actually carrying guns for self defense

and in a country where more people die in cars, and pools, and in a country of over 320 million people.........guns are not the issue......


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > What is it with anti gunners and small penises....you know that is called projection don't you....look...I am sorry you have a small penis......get some help with that...either medically, or psychologically......just leave us well adjusted, normal people alone....and leave our guns alone....we need them...to protect us from people who have issues with their small penises......
> ...




It is always you anti gun nuts talking about penises....not us....you obviously feel shamed by your small penis size and use the gun issue as a way to lash out at the world.....please...get some help........


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...




Technically......scotus doesn't get to determine that.....it is a God given right......Scotus just tells the idiots making the argument against it that they are wrong.....and need to stop trying to deny that right to law abiding citizens.....


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Trayvon Martin and Michael Brown died because they were raised by people who did not teach them how to be civilized.....in the case of Brown, his mother, grandmother and step dad attacked t-shirt vendors selling those shirts with the lie on it....they could be prosecuted for felony robbery...but because the son they turned into a thug was killed....acting like a violent thug, odds are they will get a pass.....
> ...




It is generations of single...teenage mothers, raising single teenage mothers who are raising these children without adult maturity or role modeling of civilized behavior.....I have seen stats about criminals in jail and way too many of them have come from single parent homes......


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Do you mean other than the right given to them by the Constitution? I have a concealed carry permit to protect my loved ones from sociopaths that might want to harm them. Quite frankly I can't think of a BETTER REASON to own and carry a gun.
> ...




That 43 number is a lie...and in fact was repudiated by the guy who came up with it........violence in the home, drugs and alcohol are the real determining factors.......not guns.....

Considering there are over 320 million guns in private hands and only 8-9,000 gun murders...total, each year...not an issue.......


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Yes there is. PLenty of reasons. Number 1 being, it's a constitutional RIGHT. And the SCOTUS has determined that we, as citizens of the US, have a right to use firearms for self defense!
> ...



Again?  No, the ruling was made in the Heller case.  The majority of justices agreed that the government does not have the right to infringe upon the people's second amendment rights.  Read it and weep.   

Second Amendment Law Library of Congress

In its June 26 decision, a 5-4 majority of the Supreme Court ruled that the Second Amendment confers an individual right to keep and bear arms, and that the D.C. provisions banning handguns and requiring firearms in the home disassembled or locked violate this right.

In the majority opinion authored by Justice Antonin Scalia, the Court first conducted a textual analysis of the operative clause, "the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed." The Court found that this language guarantees an individual right to possess and carry weapons. The Court examined historical evidence that it found consistent with its textual analysis. The Court then considered the Second Amendment’s prefatory clause, "[a] well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State," and determined that while this clause announces a purpose for recognizing an individual right to keep and bear arms, it does not limit the operative clause. The Court found that analogous contemporaneous provisions in state constitutions, the Second Amendment’s drafting history, and post-ratification interpretations were consistent with its interpretation of the amendment. The Court asserted that its prior precedent was not inconsistent with its interpretation.

The Court stated that the right to keep and bear arms is subject to regulation, such as concealed weapons prohibitions, limits on the rights of felons and the mentally ill, laws forbidding the carrying of weapons in certain locations, laws imposing conditions on commercial sales, and prohibitions on the carrying of dangerous and unusual weapons. It stated that this was not an exhaustive list of the regulatory measures that would be presumptively permissible under the Second Amendment.

The Court found that the D.C. ban on handgun possession violated the Second Amendment right because it prohibited an entire class of arms favored for the lawful purpose of self-defense in the home. It similarly found that the requirement that lawful firearms be disassembled or bound by a trigger lock made it impossible for citizens to effectively use arms for the core lawful purpose of self-defense, and therefore violated the Second Amendment right. The Court said it was unnecessary to address the constitutionality of the D.C. licensing requirement.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 6, 2015)

2aguy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Exactly.  It is because of poor parenting.  Of course the majority are coming from single parent homes because it is more challenging for single parents to raise children.  Don't try to make it sound as if, because a child comes from a single parent household, they are automatically going to be criminals.  It is NOT true and the majority of children from single parent homes are NOT criminals.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 6, 2015)

2aguy said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



He's just angry.  Plenty of WOMEN own guns too.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Yes there is. PLenty of reasons. Number 1 being, it's a constitutional RIGHT. And the SCOTUS has determined that we, as citizens of the US, have a right to use firearms for self defense!
> ...



So basically you want to take away the right to self defense.  Think of me for a moment, a very petite woman at 5'1" and probably about 105 pounds.  If a man breaks into my home with intent to harm me, you want to take away MY RIGHT to defend myself against an attacker that would be almost twice the size and weight of me.  That is sick, dude, really sick.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 6, 2015)

2aguy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Well . . . they kind of do because they INTERPRET the law.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



True....but the main factor is the age of the single parent at the time they have the children...and the age of their single parent when they had the children.....and then throw them into poverty, and have the only role models be gang members and drug dealers and other criminals...and you have the next generation of violent criminals......


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




They are nine human beings out of 320 million.....there interpretation should not be the final say in these things....we need to change their jurisdiction...which the congress can do...and have a congressional override of their opinions.....

And regardless.....the right is clearly stated in the 2nd amendment......no need for them to say too much about it.....


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 6, 2015)

2aguy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



You should be glad they did, otherwise handguns might still be banned in some places.  And I'm pretty sure you would not want a democratic majority congress to override the Heller opinion, correct?


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




The Heller and Mcdonald decision won by one vote....one person out of 320 million people decides what is constitutional....and the democrats appoint solely on the leftism of their judges........so I think another safe guard needs to be in place......


----------



## toxicmedia (Mar 6, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


I don't disagree with anything in particular, within the second paragrah of your response.

What I often don't see in the position Zimmerman supporters take, is how maturity should factor into gun ownership, open carry, and the incident.

Martin was 17, and I don't know what 17 year olds are like where you come from...but out here, they're kind of irrational and make lot's of bad decisions, some more than others. Zimmerman was how old? I bring this up because, in my opinion, the bad decisions made that night that cost Martin his life, were not "a wash" that makes both parties equally guilty.

By the way...you're not discussing this matter intelligently. You're just parrotting the defense's case, and almost nobody believes the court should not have ruled the way they did. You seem to think that BOTH people made bad decisions, suggesting equal responsibility for the incident, yet you support Zimmerman. Have you discussed that contradiction with yourself?


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to put a great deal of the blame for that on a welfare system that incentivized single parent households and a culture that had men fathering children and then not being there for them as they grow.
> ...



Why would you say that I'm racist, Joey?  Because I point out that fifty years of "War on Poverty" policies haven't really lowered the rate of poverty in this country?  Because I point out that a welfare system that encourages fractured families has done terrible things to our society?

I grew up in about a liberal a town as you'll find anywhere...Amherst, Massachusetts.  I had black playmates, teammates, teachers and neighbors.  I'm sorry to disappoint you but I'm not a racist...I'm a realist.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 6, 2015)

2aguy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



I agree.  The SCOTUS has a LOT of power.  However, I don't think congressional overrule powers is the solution.  Also, don't forget that SCOTUS justices need to the approval of congress, and they CAN be impeached by congress in extenuating circumstances, although I'm sure that would be very difficult to do.  Perhaps it should be up to the people of the USA on a vote.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 6, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...



How did you arrive at the conclusion that almost nobody believes the court ruled correctly?  A jury looked at the evidence and brought back a verdict of not guilty.  The Justice Department, which under Eric Holder is far from an impartial arbiter, also looked at the evidence and decided that Trayvon Martin's civil rights were not violated.

It's obvious that YOU don't think the court ruled properly but is that opinion based on the evidence of the case or your own feelings about what you think happened that night in Sanford, Florida?


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 6, 2015)

Quite frankly...after hearing the evidence of the case I understand fully why the Sanford Police Department declined to charge George Zimmerman.  They looked at evidence and rightly came to the conclusion that Zimmerman was not guilty of a crime.

What followed was less about justice as it was about a nation at war with itself over the issue of gun control.  George Zimmerman was simply the poor sap who got caught in the middle of it.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 6, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...




Martin initiated the physical attack...not zimmerman.....the only eyewitness to the event confirmed that martin was on top beating zimmerman....so yeah......martin made a huge mistake in not going home and in doubling back to confront zimmerman........and he came from a broken home too.....


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 6, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...



There is no contradiction, because Martin jumped Zimmerman, making him the aggressor in a physical confrontation. It then put Zimmerman in a position to defend himself, when he defended himself, he took the life of Martin.

What ticks me off about you is you jump in make moronic, statements about me being a racist, yet you have no cause to do so. So you still haven't answered my question why do you think I am a racist. Please give me specifics, just because someone has a difference of opinion does no male a person racist.


----------



## toxicmedia (Mar 6, 2015)

2aguy said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


The fact that Martin wound up on top of Zimmerman does not prove Martin initiated the fight, it only proves he was winning it.


----------



## toxicmedia (Mar 6, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


There they are...your true colors.

Discussing the matter intelligently......phffft!

Nobody saw how the fight started, but you jump to accept the defense's argument. You probably think defendents and their lawyers alwas tell the truth, right?

There was no physical evidence, or testimony, from anyone besides the defendent, about who started the fight.

That doesn't matter to me, as much as it should to you. Maybe you've deluded yourself about NOT being a racist too!

What matters is that Zimmerman was enough of a dolt to get himself involved ina fight he had to shoot his way out of, that could have been easilly avoided...and you support that. Is it the guns? blacks? or both?


----------



## Meathead (Mar 6, 2015)

Sure, the young thug circled back to have civil conversation with the "creepy ass cracker"instead of going straight home to call the cops. Thugs do that a lot.


----------



## toxicmedia (Mar 6, 2015)

There was no physical evidence, or testimony, from anyone besides the defendent, about who started the fight.

Yiou Zimmerman supporters like to hang your hats on unemotional physical evidence and objective determinations......

But believing Zimmerman's story about who started the fight is a complete leap of faith.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 6, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...



The police came to the conclusion that Martin came back around and yes Zimmerman was a dolt.

I like how you have totally ignored my request to prove I'm a racist, that is telling of who and what you are about.


----------



## toxicmedia (Mar 6, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


  There was no physical evidence, or testimony, from anyone besides the defendent, about who started the fight.

I don't need to prove you're a racist. I get to think you are, and that doesn't make you one.

I can't see how anyone who claims to have objectvely weighed the evidence in the M/Z incident, accepting Zimmerman's account of how the fight started as conclusive.

Zimmerman's sin IMO, was getting out of his truck with a gun, when the cops were on the way, knowing fully well he would need to use it if he got his ass kicked and was scared.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 6, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...



Fair enough, I wouldn't think a racist such as yourself would say anything different.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Do you mean other than the right given to them by the Constitution? I have a concealed carry permit to protect my loved ones from sociopaths that might want to harm them. Quite frankly I can't think of a BETTER REASON to own and carry a gun.
> ...


That statistic is a KNOWN LIE. It has been debunked so many times it isn't funny. Further the Court affirmed it is an individual right separate and distinct from belonging to a militia. But on that point every male aged 17 to 46 IS part of the militia.


----------



## toxicmedia (Mar 6, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


I don't think any races are superior or inferior to others. If it helps you to think I am a racist, go ahead. The only people bothered by being called racists usually are, and probably aren't willing to face that fact.

That idea of race is anthropologically unsound. There are simply people who have generalized cultural resentments based on cultural practices that bother them. If white nationalists can be categorized as a culture, I have cultural resentments towards any of them I've met, or interacted with, so far. If you have generalized cultural resentments towards the cultural practices that many blacks display, that doesn't make you a racist, but at the least a bigot if you think they're incapable of acting any differently. I can't think white nationalists are all idiots, because I haven't interacted with them all, but I'd love to meet a rational one some day. I have never met a white nationalist that doesn't support the idea that blacks are incapable of acting in ways they would approve of, and they're highly resentful.

You are a Zimmerman supporter, and IMO you are guilty until proven innocent. I can't prove otherwise, and I might think you weren't, if you'd convince me of that, and we'd have to meet to do that, and that will not happen. So enjoy the fact that it doesn't matter if I think you're a racist, because if you're not, it shouldn't bother you


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 6, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...



I agree, all races are the same, good and bad in all races, no one is better than the other. Racist like you think are just around to stir things up.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 7, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> Guy, the Constitution gives me the right to own a gun whether I'm in a militia or not and the guns that I do have in my homes are there *because* of the bad guys.



That's only the current interpretation by Tony the Big Tuna Scalia.  We get someone sane on the court, it's about Militias again.  

You have guns in your home because you are compensating for a tiny pecker and don't want to fix the underlying problems that cause crime.   and sadly, people like you just make the world scarier for the rest of us.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 7, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Again? No, the ruling was made in the Heller case. The majority of justices agreed that the government does not have the right to infringe upon the people's second amendment rights. Read it and weep.



Again, Scalia takes a dirt nap- a day that I will have a party that such a horrible person is worm food - and Hillary appoints his replacement, and guess what, we go back to the interpretation that the second is about militias, not letting every crazy fuck compensating for a tiny pecker is entitled to a gun.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 7, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Technically......scotus doesn't get to determine that.....it is a God given right......Scotus just tells the idiots making the argument against it that they are wrong.....and need to stop trying to deny that right to law abiding citizens.....



1) There is no "God".  I know you guys think you are special creations of a magic sky fairy, but you're not. 

2) There are no "rights".  Any fool who thinks he has rights needs to look up "Japanese Americans, 1942".  What you have are privileges that the rest of society thinks you should have.  Once upon a time, slave ownership was a "Right".  Beating your wife was a "right".  Then society decided, "Meh, that's not such a good idea."  

3) If you have a right to a gun, why don't I have a right to Anthrax artillery shells?  Land MInes to keep the neighborhood kids off my lawn?  Fully automatic Machine guns?  

I mean, shit, if Zimmerman can shoot Trayvon for being in the wrong neighborhood, why can't I put land mines in my front lawn to keep those little bastard kids off of it?  

The reality is, universal gun ownership is just a bad policy because most gun owners don't need a gun and aren't really qualified to have one.  32,000 gun deaths and 78,000 gun injuries every year is proof enough of that.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 7, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> So basically you want to take away the right to self defense. Think of me for a moment, a very petite woman at 5'1" and probably about 105 pounds. If a man breaks into my home with intent to harm me, you want to take away MY RIGHT to defend myself against an attacker that would be almost twice the size and weight of me. That is sick, dude, really sick.



The chances of that every happening are so nil that they barely register. 

Again, there were only 200 cases in any given year of a good guy with a gun killing a bad guy.  - I.e. murders that were ruled "Self-Defense".  meanwhile, we have 11,000 homicides, 19,000 suicides and 1000 accidental deaths every year with guns.  Why? Because if that bad guy is really determined to get you, he's going to get you whether you have a gun or not. 

We have lots of cases of women being shot with the guns they bought for protection.  We have the case where the 2 year old shot his mother when he pulled the gun out of her purse.

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/31/us/walmart-shooting-by-2-year-old.html?_r=0

we have the case of the woman who was shot by her violent husband.  He just waited for her to go to sleep, pulled our her pretty pink gun and shot her ass in bed.

Having a Gun in the House Doesn t Make a Woman Safer - The Atlantic

And there was the woman who confronted a bad guy with her gun, and ended up getting wounded when she struggled with the man.

Swannanoa woman shot with own gun defending her home

Oh, and let's not forget Nancy Lanza. She had enough guns to fight off the Zombie Apocalypse, but her own son killed her and then went off to kill 26 other people. 

Guns don't make you safer.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 7, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> How did you arrive at the conclusion that almost nobody believes the court ruled correctly? A jury looked at the evidence and brought back a verdict of not guilty. The Justice Department, which under Eric Holder is far from an impartial arbiter, also looked at the evidence and decided that Trayvon Martin's civil rights were not violated.
> 
> It's obvious that YOU don't think the court ruled properly but is that opinion based on the evidence of the case or your own feelings about what you think happened that night in Sanford, Florida?



No, the jury of really stupid white women ruled wrongly.  The Justice Department determined that unfortunately, as badly as the state fucked up this case, they didn't have cause to intervene. 

A bully shot an unarmed child because he was losing a fight he instigated.  That doesn't sit well with most decent people.  and every couple of months, this bully is caught doing something else he shouldn't be doing, and we just have to point it out and say, "We told you so!"


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 7, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> Why would you say that I'm racist, Joey? Because I point out that fifty years of "War on Poverty" policies haven't really lowered the rate of poverty in this country? Because I point out that a welfare system that encourages fractured families has done terrible things to our society?



Because you repeat whatever shit about "Those" people you've heard on Hate Radio.  neither of those things are true.  

The poverty Rate HAS been reduced by the war on poverty.  Maybe you need to look up how the truly poor lived back pre-1960.  Stories about senior citizens eating dog food because they couldn't make things work anymore. 

The Welfare system does not encourage "Fractured families".  The reality is, most people who are on welfare are only on it for a short time.  But I'm sure the fat closeted homosexual on Hate Radio told you different and you nodded your head and said, "That's right, Rush!!"  



Oldstyle said:


> I grew up in about a liberal a town as you'll find anywhere...Amherst, Massachusetts. I had black playmates, teammates, teachers and neighbors. I'm sorry to disappoint you but I'm not a racist...I'm a realist.



Yup, and you talk all day about "those people" like they are sub-human.  when you couldn't live half a week in their world.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 7, 2015)

2aguy said:


> They are nine human beings out of 320 million.....there interpretation should not be the final say in these things....we need to change their jurisdiction...which the congress can do...and have a congressional override of their opinions.....
> 
> And regardless.....the right is clearly stated in the 2nd amendment......no need for them to say too much about it.....



If the right is "Clearly stated", then why did the courts rule for nearly 200 years that goverments COULD regulate gun ownership on the Federal, State and City level?


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 7, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> Quite frankly...after hearing the evidence of the case I understand fully why the Sanford Police Department declined to charge George Zimmerman. They looked at evidence and rightly came to the conclusion that Zimmerman was not guilty of a crime.



yeah, obviously that negro was in the wrong neighborhood, and how dare he defend himself against a creepy white man who was stalking him.   

(Actually, the cops wanted to charge him and the DA said no. But never mind.)  



Oldstyle said:


> What followed was less about justice as it was about a nation at war with itself over the issue of gun control. George Zimmerman was simply the poor sap who got caught in the middle of it.



Actually, George was a perfect example of why we NEED gun control.  The man was on drugs that cause paranoia and hallucinations, he had a record of run ins with the law, and he's out there playing cop wannabe.  And when he gets his ass kicked in a fight he started, his go to solution was to shoot an unarmed kid. 

Now imagine if we were Japan or the UK. In those countries, a guy like George never would have been allowed to own a gun.  He wouldn't have been allowed to walk around with it.  He might have seen Trayvon, but he wouldn't have gotten his fat ass out of the truck to chase him because he was too much of a pussy without his gun. 

A few minutes later, Trayvon would have either reached his home, or the real cops who knew what they were doing would have shown up, questioned him and sent him on his way. 

Most people would have considered the latter the better result. 

Except for guys like you who listen to Hate Radio all day and think "those people' need to be kept in their place.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 7, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> That statistic is a KNOWN LIE. It has been debunked so many times it isn't funny. Further the Court affirmed it is an individual right separate and distinct from belonging to a militia. But on that point every male aged 17 to 46 IS part of the militia.



So we need to take guns away from anyone over 46, then?  And the women?  Don't let ChrisL hear you say that, she's still traumitized by finding the school nerd in her panty drawer.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Guy, the Constitution gives me the right to own a gun whether I'm in a militia or not and the guns that I do have in my homes are there *because* of the bad guys.
> ...



I can only assume your fixation on penis size is a personal issue for you, Joey...since it has ZERO to do with the issue at hand?


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 7, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> I can only assume your fixation on penis size is a personal issue for you, Joey...since it has ZERO to do with the issue at hand?



No, I'm fine in thta area, thanks.  

Although when you guys go around shooting school children it kind of worries me.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Quite frankly...after hearing the evidence of the case I understand fully why the Sanford Police Department declined to charge George Zimmerman. They looked at evidence and rightly came to the conclusion that Zimmerman was not guilty of a crime.
> ...



Bottom line...Trayvon Martin *HAD* reached the town home of his father's girlfriend.  He told his friend on the phone that he was right outside of it.  He then *TURNED AROUND...WENT BACK TO CONFRONT ZIMMERMAN AND ATTACKED HIM!*


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > I can only assume your fixation on penis size is a personal issue for you, Joey...since it has ZERO to do with the issue at hand?
> ...



So Trayvon Martin's shooting death causes you concern about the size of my penis?  Really?  It's pretty obvious that you're not "fine" in that area, Joey!  You're pretty damned strange actually...


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 7, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> Bottom line...Trayvon Martin *HAD* reached the town home of his father's girlfriend. He told his friend on the phone that he was right outside of it. He then *TURNED AROUND...WENT BACK TO CONFRONT ZIMMERMAN AND ATTACKED HIM!*



Yeah, as well he should have.  Some creepy guy was following him around, maybe to do a "Gacy" on him. 

Point was, Trayvon had every right to be there.  Zimmerman murdered him.  And frankly, if there was any doubt that night that Zimmeran wasn't a dangerous psychopath, his half dozen arrests since then should settle the question.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 7, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> So Trayvon Martin's shooting death causes you concern about the size of my penis? Really? It's pretty obvious that you're not "fine" in that area, Joey! You're pretty damned strange actually...



Obvioulsy, you have reading comprehension problems AND a tiny pecker.  and you're racist. 

Not a pretty picture, Cleetus.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Bottom line...Trayvon Martin *HAD* reached the town home of his father's girlfriend. He told his friend on the phone that he was right outside of it. He then *TURNED AROUND...WENT BACK TO CONFRONT ZIMMERMAN AND ATTACKED HIM!*
> ...



So he's gotten away from the "creepy guy"...he's right outside the safety of the townhouse that he's staying at...yet Martin makes the decision to go BACK to confront Zimmerman who at that point is walking back to his vehicle to meet the Police at the front gate of the complex?


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > So Trayvon Martin's shooting death causes you concern about the size of my penis? Really? It's pretty obvious that you're not "fine" in that area, Joey! You're pretty damned strange actually...
> ...



Obviously you have a serious issue trying to argue the facts of this case and have resorted to nonsense about penis size and racism.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 7, 2015)

That goes to the old lawyer's theory...if you've got the facts on your side...pound the facts!  If you don't...pound the table!  You're a table pounder, Joey.  It's all you've got on this issue...


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 7, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> So he's gotten away from the "creepy guy"...he's right outside the safety of the townhouse that he's staying at...yet Martin makes the decision to go BACK to confront Zimmerman who at that point is walking back to his vehicle to meet the Police at the front gate of the complex?



One- that's only if you accept Zimmerman's version of events.  You know, despite the lies about bushes and getting confused as to which of three blocks he was on in the complex.

But I know, guy. Zimmerman was living the dream of plugging scary negroes.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 7, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> That goes to the old lawyer's theory...if you've got the facts on your side...pound the facts! If you don't...pound the table! You're a table pounder, Joey. It's all you've got on this issue...



The only fact that mattes.  Trayvon died, Zimmerman killed him.

Zimmerman WILL kill someone else. And you'll be back her defending him, "Tiny".


----------



## dannyboys (Mar 7, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...


Hey cockersucker. I'm a racist whenever a negro sucker-punches an old lady b/c the simian was "bored". Whenever a bunch of negro simians loot and burn businesses owned by innocent store owners. Whenever a negro simian thug attacks a little Korean store owner half his size after stealing from the store. Whenever a negro simian 'turns out' his ten year old cousin after he's got her addicted to heroin.
That's right asshole. I'm a racist.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > So he's gotten away from the "creepy guy"...he's right outside the safety of the townhouse that he's staying at...yet Martin makes the decision to go BACK to confront Zimmerman who at that point is walking back to his vehicle to meet the Police at the front gate of the complex?
> ...



Oh, you mean the bushes that you claim don't exist but are obviously there in photos taken at the scene?  Are those the bushes we're talking about, Joey?

I'm going by Rachel Jeantel's version of events and the phone records of both Martin and Zimmerman.  Jeantel testified that Martin told her he was right outside his father's girlfriend's townhouse after running from Zimmerman.  Minutes later however he's back at where the fight took place.  That was a fight instigated by Martin.  He was safe at the townhouse but he wouldn't let it go.  He had to go back and physically confront Zimmerman.  He couldn't even let it go after knocking Zimmerman down.  He had to climb on top of Zimmerman and as the eye witness described it "ground and pound" him!


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > That goes to the old lawyer's theory...if you've got the facts on your side...pound the facts! If you don't...pound the table! You're a table pounder, Joey. It's all you've got on this issue...
> ...



Trayvon did die.  Zimmerman did kill him.  Those are about the only facts that you've got right, Joey.  The reason that Zimmerman shot Martin is that Martin attacked Zimmerman.  That's why George Zimmerman isn't sitting in prison right now.  Like it or not...if someone commits assault and battery on you and you fear for your life...you are within your rights to use deadly force upon them.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 7, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> Hey cockersucker. I'm a racist whenever a negro sucker-punches an old lady b/c the simian was "bored". Whenever a bunch of negro simians loot and burn businesses owned by innocent store owners. Whenever a negro simian thug attacks a little Korean store owner half his size after stealing from the store. Whenever a negro simian 'turns out' his ten year old cousin after he's got her addicted to heroin.
> That's right asshole. I'm a racist.



Yes, yes, you are. Admitting you have a problem is the first step to getting help.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 7, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> Trayvon did die. Zimmerman did kill him. Those are about the only facts that you've got right, Joey. The reason that Zimmerman shot Martin is that Martin attacked Zimmerman. That's why George Zimmerman isn't sitting in prison right now. Like it or not...if someone commits assault and battery on you and you fear for your life...you are within your rights to use deadly force upon them.



No, the reason he's not in prison is because Florida is a racist state full of dumb crackers.  

If Trayvon were White, and Zimmerman were black, he'd be getting boned up the ass in some prison right now.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 7, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> I'm going by Rachel Jeantel's version of events and the phone records of both Martin and Zimmerman. Jeantel testified that Martin told her he was right outside his father's girlfriend's townhouse after running from Zimmerman. Minutes later however he's back at where the fight took place. That was a fight instigated by Martin. He was safe at the townhouse but he wouldn't let it go. He had to go back and physically confront Zimmerman. He couldn't even let it go after knocking Zimmerman down. He had to climb on top of Zimmerman and as the eye witness described it "ground and pound" him!



Or he just punched out some pussy who was stalking him, and the pussy shot him because he was a sissy. 

What is the world coming to when white people can't shoot black children with impunity?


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going by Rachel Jeantel's version of events and the phone records of both Martin and Zimmerman. Jeantel testified that Martin told her he was right outside his father's girlfriend's townhouse after running from Zimmerman. Minutes later however he's back at where the fight took place. That was a fight instigated by Martin. He was safe at the townhouse but he wouldn't let it go. He had to go back and physically confront Zimmerman. He couldn't even let it go after knocking Zimmerman down. He had to climb on top of Zimmerman and as the eye witness described it "ground and pound" him!
> ...



So let me get this straight...if someone follows you...in "Joey Land" that's a valid reason to punch them out?  Really, Joey?  

I have no doubt that George Zimmerman IS a pussy!  The instructor at the martial arts school that Zimmerman attended wouldn't let George spar even after he'd been taking classes for over a year because the instructor feared Zimmerman would get hurt.  That's the guy that Trayvon Martin was giving a beating to that night...a total pussy!  So tell me why it was that Martin gets to leave the safety of the home he was staying at...walk all the way back to where Zimmerman was...pick a fight with him...knock him to the ground...get on top of him and practice his MMA ground and pound techniques?  All this with a guy who you refer to as a "sissy" and a "pussy"?


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Trayvon did die. Zimmerman did kill him. Those are about the only facts that you've got right, Joey. The reason that Zimmerman shot Martin is that Martin attacked Zimmerman. That's why George Zimmerman isn't sitting in prison right now. Like it or not...if someone commits assault and battery on you and you fear for your life...you are within your rights to use deadly force upon them.
> ...



You seem to have a "thing" about dicks, sissies, and prison sex, Joey...is there something about yourself that you want to share with us?


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 8, 2015)

Joey still whining and crying? He really should man up and get a life.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 8, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> There was no physical evidence, or testimony, from anyone besides the defendent, about who started the fight.
> 
> Yiou Zimmerman supporters like to hang your hats on unemotional physical evidence and objective determinations......
> 
> But believing Zimmerman's story about who started the fight is a complete leap of faith.



The jury based their verdict on the evidence.  After the trial, several were interviewed and said they had "no doubt" that it was self defense.  The law doesn't recognize beating somebody to death as an act of self defense, but it does recognize shooting such a person as self defense.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 8, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Oh you people are talking to an asswipe I ignored long ago. With his fascination with penises, I thought he should have a room to himself to play with himself.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 8, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> So let me get this straight...if someone follows you...in "Joey Land" that's a valid reason to punch them out? Really, Joey?



at night. When you've made several attempt to evade them?  And they are following you to your house?  Um. Yeah. that's actualy a pretty reasonable response. 



Oldstyle said:


> I have no doubt that George Zimmerman IS a pussy! The instructor at the martial arts school that Zimmerman attended wouldn't let George spar even after he'd been taking classes for over a year because the instructor feared Zimmerman would get hurt. That's the guy that Trayvon Martin was giving a beating to that night...a total pussy! So tell me why it was that Martin gets to leave the safety of the home he was staying at...walk all the way back to where Zimmerman was...pick a fight with him...knock him to the ground...get on top of him and practice his MMA ground and pound techniques? All this with a guy who you refer to as a "sissy" and a "pussy"?



Again, the guy shouldn't have been stalking the kid.  But shooting someone dead because you are losing a fight is not a good option.  You should take your ass-kicking like a man.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Oh you people are talking to an asswipe I ignored long ago.



Yes, I did completely humiliate you a number of times.  Ahhh, good times. Good times.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > So let me get this straight...if someone follows you...in "Joey Land" that's a valid reason to punch them out? Really, Joey?
> ...



Prior to the fight taking place, Martin tells Rachel Jeantel that he's right outside of the townhouse he's staying at.  George Zimmerman is nowhere near that location!  Zimmerman went straight when he attempted to follow Trayvon around behind the row of buildings...while Martin had gone to the right.  At that point it's no longer Zimmerman "stalking" Martin...it's Martin "stalking" Zimmerman!  Martin leaves the safety of his Dad's girlfriend's residence, walks BACK to confront Zimmerman who has given up the pursuit and has told the Police that he will meet them back by the front gate of the complex.  

So you've now admitted that George Zimmerman *WAS* a pussy and that he *WAS* getting an "ass-kicking"?  So Trayvon Martin deliberately went out of his way to initiate a fight with someone who was not a fighter and was in the process of beating him senseless when Zimmerman managed to pull his gun and shoot?  Yet you accuse jurors of being racist "Crackers" because they returned the only verdict that they could have given the evidence?

To be quite blunt, Joey...*YOU'RE AN IDIOT!*


----------



## toxicmedia (Mar 8, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


I don't think any races are superior or inferior to others. If it helps you to think I am a racist, go ahead. The only people bothered by being called racists usually are, and probably aren't willing to face that fact.

Funny how we agree that no one race is superior or inferior to others, yet _you're_ still angry.

Think about what part of your psyche is threatened enough to cause you to lash out, or what type of denial might be in play.


----------



## toxicmedia (Mar 8, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


I wish Papageorgio could be honest like you are.

If I were capable of having respect for either of you, I would have more for you, because you're not trying to soft sell yourself. But since I can't find any reason to respect your words, or his, I guess it doesn't really matter.


----------



## toxicmedia (Mar 8, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > There was no physical evidence, or testimony, from anyone besides the defendent, about who started the fight.
> ...


Because Martin was dead, and the defense capitalized on the fact that witnesses were only able to put together parts of the incident, there was no conclusive evidence or testimony offered to support that Zimmerman killed Martin intentionally, so the court didn't find him guilty.”

There are 4 types of people when it comes to opinions on the verdict of this trial

1. People who support the verdict, and accept Zimmerman's testimony as accurate, and believe in his actions were justified.

2. People who support the verdict, and feel further examination is futile 

3. People who accept the verdict, and think Zimmerman's irresponsible actions caused the death of Martin.

4. People who reject the verdict, and think Zimmerman got away with murder.

I'm a 3.

There are very few 4's out three

You seem like a 2. Correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 8, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...



Lol! A racist such as yourself calling someone else racist. Classic move. 

You might try to be honest yourself, oh wait, that won't happen.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 8, 2015)

Wouldn't think civilians can violate another civilian's civil rights. Not acting as agents or official government personnel.


----------



## toxicmedia (Mar 8, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...


I don't believe you're actually laughing out loud. I think you're quite resentful and angry.

I don't think any races are superior or inferior to others. If it helps you to think I am a racist, go ahead. The only people bothered by being called racists usually are, and probably aren't willing to face that fact.

Think about what part of your psyche is threatened enough to cause you to lash out, or what type of denial might be in play.


----------



## squeeze berry (Mar 8, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Wouldn't think civilians can violate another civilian's civil rights. Not acting as agents or official government personnel.


I was wondering that myself


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 8, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...



So you think I'm angry and resentful? now that's funny, 

I do agree that no races are superior at other race. I posted that a few days ago and I have for a longtime voiced my opinions against racism on this board. 

You use racism as a cheap and emotional way to approach the debate. 

Zimmerman was found innocent based on the facts given, the facts seemed to coincide with the forensics. Was Zimmerman telling the truth, I have no idea, the court found Zimmerman innocent based on the facts in evidence. All your whining, bitching and moaning isn't going to change a thing. The DOJ has looked into this case for two years and found nothing. The police and the prosecution at the very beginning said there was not enough evidence to take to trial. The state of Florida insisted in taking the weak case to the Grand Jury and got the indictment, the case was still weak. The case didn't stand a chance. If the state would have been smart, they would have waited because the statute of limitations never runs out, if Zimmerman every kills again, they maybe could have charged him then and used a pattern prosecution. Now, double jeopardy is attached.
So by trying Zimmerman, the state helped Zimmerman. Really stupid legal maneuver however, the media and the left got what they wanted, a trial based on little evidence.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 8, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...



Yes you are wrong.  In fact most people are number three including myself, with the qualification that Martin caused the death of Martin because no matter how irresponsible Zimmerman's actions were, and they were irresponsible, that was no reason to put him in a position where he feared for his life.  Among conservatives and talk show hosts, whether we're talking about Rush Limbaugh, Mark Levin, Savage, Wilkow, or Beck, I haven't heard any of them give Zimmerman a free pass on this.  And his subsequent arrest and legal troubles only confirm what I felt about him all along, he's trailer trash and not the best example of an upstanding, law abiding citizen. So you might want to rethink your assumption that conservatives are defending Zimmerman in an unqualified manner.  Most of us think he should have kept his fat ass in the car and listened to the 911 operator. Because he didn't, a black kid's life was cut short.

And THAT is a tragedy!


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 8, 2015)

Just a note, there was no Grand Jury involved and the prosecutor withheld evidence from the Judge when she ask for him to charge Zimmerman, further the judge was forced out of the case after proving he was biased,


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 8, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Just a note, there was no Grand Jury involved and the prosecutor withheld evidence from the Judge when she ask for him to charge Zimmerman, further the judge was forced out of the case after proving he was biased,



I was convinced this was a political witch hunt the moment it was discovered the police who actually investigated the incident didn't themselves find enough evidence for an arrest.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 8, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> So you've now admitted that George Zimmerman *WAS* a pussy and that he *WAS* getting an "ass-kicking"? So Trayvon Martin deliberately went out of his way to initiate a fight with someone who was not a fighter and was in the process of beating him senseless when Zimmerman managed to pull his gun and shoot? Yet you accuse jurors of being racist "Crackers" because they returned the only verdict that they could have given the evidence?



Yeah, well, your Hero Zimmerman was used to SLAPPING WOMEN AROUND, so no doubt having to get into a fight with another male was a new thing for him.  But it's a good think a jury of racist crackers found him innocent.  Oh, what dark times we live in when white men can't shoot black children win impunity


----------



## squeeze berry (Mar 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > So you've now admitted that George Zimmerman *WAS* a pussy and that he *WAS* getting an "ass-kicking"? So Trayvon Martin deliberately went out of his way to initiate a fight with someone who was not a fighter and was in the process of beating him senseless when Zimmerman managed to pull his gun and shoot? Yet you accuse jurors of being racist "Crackers" because they returned the only verdict that they could have given the evidence?
> ...


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > So you've now admitted that George Zimmerman *WAS* a pussy and that he *WAS* getting an "ass-kicking"? So Trayvon Martin deliberately went out of his way to initiate a fight with someone who was not a fighter and was in the process of beating him senseless when Zimmerman managed to pull his gun and shoot? Yet you accuse jurors of being racist "Crackers" because they returned the only verdict that they could have given the evidence?
> ...



Why do you think I view George Zimmerman as a "hero"?  I view him as a pawn...a little nothing of a man who became a symbol to people like yourself who demanded that he be put in prison for the rest of his life simply because he used a gun to defend himself.  

Your problem, Joey is that you want to denigrate Zimmerman by calling him a pussy but all you've done when you make that claim...is to underscore that Zimmerman wasn't a threat to Trayvon Martin until Martin attacked him.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > So you've now admitted that George Zimmerman *WAS* a pussy and that he *WAS* getting an "ass-kicking"? So Trayvon Martin deliberately went out of his way to initiate a fight with someone who was not a fighter and was in the process of beating him senseless when Zimmerman managed to pull his gun and shoot? Yet you accuse jurors of being racist "Crackers" because they returned the only verdict that they could have given the evidence?
> ...


You realize the Jury was not all white, right?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > So basically you want to take away the right to self defense. Think of me for a moment, a very petite woman at 5'1" and probably about 105 pounds. If a man breaks into my home with intent to harm me, you want to take away MY RIGHT to defend myself against an attacker that would be almost twice the size and weight of me. That is sick, dude, really sick.
> ...



Guns do make women like me safer.  What a ridiculous comment.  How else would I fight off a 6 foot tall man who weighs twice as much as me?  What would YOU suggest?  

Also, you're talking about accidents which are less than 0.1% of all accidents that occur.  Also, you are making a big thing about something that happens 0.1% of the time, yet minimizing rape which happens probably 5 times as many times as an accidental death due to a firearm.  Do you SEE that?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 8, 2015)

JoeB131 

Instances of rape, a crime from which you think women should be defenseless.  

Statistics








In a study conducted by the Department of Justice and the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, researchers interviewed 8,000 women and 8,000 men. Using a definition of rape that includes forced vaginal, oral, and anal intercourse, the survey found that *1 in 6 women* had experienced an attempted rape or a completed rape.

At the time they were raped:

22% were under the age of twelve
54% were under the age of eighteen
83% were under the age of twenty-five

In the same study, *1 in 33 men* had experienced a sexual assault.

Instances of firearm accidents . . . 

*Fact:* In 2007, there were only 54 accidental gun deaths for children under age 13. About 12 times as many children died from drowning during the same period. 2

*Fact:* In 2007, there were 999 drowning victims and 137 firearm-related accidental deaths in age groups 1 through 19. This despite the fact that firearms outnumber pools by a factor of more than 30:1. Thus, the risk of drowning in a pool is nearly 100 times higher than dying from a firearm-related accident for everyone, and nearly 500 times for children ages 0-5. 3


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Joey operates under the naive belief that if we all cower in our homes and take our beatings stoically when we do go out in the big bad world that everything will be fine.

I carry a concealed weapon because I grasp that true evil does exist and that the police don't prevent innocent people from being hurt as much as they (sometimes) punish those evil people who hurt the innocent.  I understand that I'm the person most responsible for my own safety and the safety of my loved ones.  I don't want to hurt anyone else but I'll be damned if I allow someone I love be killed or maimed to satisfy Joey's notion of "justice".


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 8, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



I just find it completely hypocritical that he is concerned about gun accidents (which are relatively rare, percentage wise), and at the same time tries to minimize rape which happens MUCH more frequently!!!  That is really bogus!


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 8, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> Why do you think I view George Zimmerman as a "hero"? I view him as a pawn...a little nothing of a man who became a symbol to people like yourself who demanded that he be put in prison for the rest of his life simply because he used a gun to defend himself.
> 
> Your problem, Joey is that you want to denigrate Zimmerman by calling him a pussy but all you've done when you make that claim...is to underscore that Zimmerman wasn't a threat to Trayvon Martin until Martin attacked him.



No, he should have been put in jail for the rest of his life because he shot an unarmed child.  

I'm sorry you don't get this.  Or that we live in a society that doesn't value the lives of black children.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 8, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> Joey operates under the naive belief that if we all cower in our homes and take our beatings stoically when we do go out in the big bad world that everything will be fine.
> 
> I carry a concealed weapon because I grasp that true evil does exist and that the police don't prevent innocent people from being hurt as much as they (sometimes) punish those evil people who hurt the innocent. I understand that I'm the person most responsible for my own safety and the safety of my loved ones. I don't want to hurt anyone else but I'll be damned if I allow someone I love be killed or maimed to satisfy Joey's notion of "justice".



No, you carry a gun to compensate for a tiny dick.  The fact is, that gun is a greater danger to your family than any bad guy.  

The rest of the industrialized world has no guns.  They don't have anywhere near our crime rates.  

If guns and prisons made us safer, then why are people like you so scared all the time.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I just find it completely hypocritical that he is concerned about gun accidents (which are relatively rare, percentage wise), and at the same time tries to minimize rape which happens MUCH more frequently!!! That is really bogus!



actually, gun accidents happen a lot more often than a woman scaring off a rapist with a gun.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Instances of rape, a crime from which you think women should be defenseless.
> 
> Statistics
> 
> ...



Look, I realize that you are still traumatized that the school nerd got into your panty drawer once, but you really need to get over it.  Guns don't make you any safer from rape. If you want to use those statistics, the fact is, most women who are raped are raped by men they know.  So guns don't really do a lot of good in those cases. 

Like I said, I've known three people who had family member killed with that gun that was bought for protection.  One of them happened a mere 50 feet from where I am sitting right now. 

The gun industry is selling you a lie.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Instances of rape, a crime from which you think women should be defenseless.
> ...



You are just wrong statistically speaking.  You have a much better chance of being raped or sexually assaulted by a stranger than you do being accidentally shot by a gun.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I just find it completely hypocritical that he is concerned about gun accidents (which are relatively rare, percentage wise), and at the same time tries to minimize rape which happens MUCH more frequently!!! That is really bogus!
> ...



Links?  If you think I'm just going to believe your made up statistics, then you've got another thing coming.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Joey operates under the naive belief that if we all cower in our homes and take our beatings stoically when we do go out in the big bad world that everything will be fine.
> ...



What a stupid comment.  Old too.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I just find it completely hypocritical that he is concerned about gun accidents (which are relatively rare, percentage wise), and at the same time tries to minimize rape which happens MUCH more frequently!!! That is really bogus!
> ...


No they don't. assuming half the population are women that means there are 160 million of them one 6th of that is over 30 million.Yet less than a thousand people die a year due to firearms accidents.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > It was a citizen defending himself against a vicious criminal attack.
> ...




  Guns in the hands of criminals are a problem.
  How many of those gun-deaths are from legal guns in the hands of honest, law-abiding citizens (self-defense)?
  How many of those gun-deaths are black on black crime?
  What are liberals proposing, to get the illegal guns outta the hands of the criminals?
  Seems to me that the NYC police was taking illegal guns outta the hands of criminals, thereby saving black lives, UNTIL liberals put a stop to the program.
  NOW, what was that plan of yours that would take the illegal guns outta the criminals hands??????


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 8, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > bgr39 said:
> ...



As if criminals are going to obey laws anyway.    That's another point that they completely ignore.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you think I view George Zimmerman as a "hero"? I view him as a pawn...a little nothing of a man who became a symbol to people like yourself who demanded that he be put in prison for the rest of his life simply because he used a gun to defend himself.
> ...



Oh, please...you can refer to Trayvon Martin as a "child" a thousand times, Joey and it won't change who he was and what he did that night!  Your "child" attacked someone...knocked them down on the ground...climbed on top of them and started slamming their head against the ground.
Trayvon Martin is pictured in this February 18 2012 photo taken at ...

I'm sorry but that isn't a "child"...


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 8, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Joey operates under the naive belief that if we all cower in our homes and take our beatings stoically when we do go out in the big bad world that everything will be fine.
> ...



Still obsessing over penis size, Joey?  Are you SURE you don't want to tell us something?


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Gee, do you think Joey might feel differently if it were men who were usually the victims of rape?  I have a feeling he might not find it so trivial.  Of course with his fixation on penis size and prison sex that might be right up his alley...just saying...


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 8, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



It is annoying that he keeps saying things like, oh you don't have to worry about being attacked, but you do have to worry about accidentally killing yourself with a firearm.    That is ridiculous.  Most gun accidents occur because of irresponsibility or freak accidents.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 9, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



And a lack of education on gun safety.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 9, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> You are just wrong statistically speaking. You have a much better chance of being raped or sexually assaulted by a stranger than you do being accidentally shot by a gun.



Probably.  Just having a gun won't do much to prevent that, either. 

Again, only 200 cases of "justifiable homicide" with guns are reported every year.  Most of those were not rape attempts.   But we have 800 cases a year of people being shot accidentally with guns.  



ChrisL said:


> Links? If you think I'm just going to believe your made up statistics, then you've got another thing coming.



Here's the FBI's figures on justifiable homicides... Only 201 cases in 2011.  

FBI Expanded Homicide Data Table 15

Here are the figures on gun deaths.  

Law Center to Prevent Gun Violence Gun Law Information Experts

The NRA has sold you a lie.  



ChrisL said:


> It is annoying that he keeps saying things like, oh you don't have to worry about being attacked, but you do have to worry about accidentally killing yourself with a firearm.  That is ridiculous. Most gun accidents occur because of irresponsibility or freak accidents.



No, what's ridiculous is that you really think a gun makes you safe from rape. A gun in the home is 43 times more likely to kill a household member than a bad guy.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 9, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> Oh, please...you can refer to Trayvon Martin as a "child" a thousand times, Joey and it won't change who he was and what he did that night! Your "child" attacked someone...knocked them down on the ground...climbed on top of them and started slamming their head against the ground.
> Trayvon Martin is pictured in this February 18 2012 photo taken at ...
> 
> I'm sorry but that isn't a "child"...



That looks like a kid to me. a kid who was out buying candy and was shot by a wife-beater who wasn't used to soemone who fights back. 

Oh, what sad days we live in when white men aren't entitled to shoot black children with impunity.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 9, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> Guns in the hands of criminals are a problem.
> How many of those gun-deaths are from legal guns in the hands of honest, law-abiding citizens (self-defense)?



Very, very few.  That's my whole point, stupid.  Guns are almost never used in self defense, but they frequently make that argument over who drank the last can of tragic.  



bgr39 said:


> How many of those gun-deaths are black on black crime?



Yup, the old, "We shouldn't care about gun deaths because black people and I'm not even a little bit racist, really." 



bgr39 said:


> What are liberals proposing, to get the illegal guns outta the hands of the criminals?
> Seems to me that the NYC police was taking illegal guns outta the hands of criminals, thereby saving black lives, UNTIL liberals put a stop to the program.
> NOW, what was that plan of yours that would take the illegal guns outta the criminals hands??????



Oh, I have a number of ideas how to keep the guns out of the hands of bad guys. 

1) If your gun shop sells a gun that is used in a crime, you will be held CRIMINALLY liable.  That will keep the gun shops who are knowingly selling to criminals out of business.  

2) No more private sales or gun show sales.  If you sold someone a gun that was used in a crime, you are criminally liable.  

3) Strict background checks.  Before you can own a gun, we are going to talk to your boss, we are going to talk to your friends, and frankly, if anything looks hinky, you don't get a gun.  

This incidentally is EXACTLY what Germany does.  Germany has private gun ownership, there are some 18 million guns for 80 million Germans.  

Instead, you have a situation where the gun industry INTENTIONALLY keeps loopholes open for crooks to get guns.  You have gun shops in Virginia that are selling those guns to punks from NYC.  You have them selling "Semi-Automatics" that can be easily converted into full automatics.  and they do this because they know as long as people are scared enough, they'll want to have guns, too.  

You see, the gun industry had a problem. People stopped hunting because it was cruel and barbaric. So the gun industry found a new nitch.  Selling to people who were scared.  And making sure there were enough guns out there with the bad guys to keep them that way.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 9, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> Gee, do you think Joey might feel differently if it were men who were usually the victims of rape? I have a feeling he might not find it so trivial. Of course with his fixation on penis size and prison sex that might be right up his alley...just saying..



32,000 gun deaths and 78,000 gun injuries.  300,000 gun crimes- including rapes.  That's not trivial. 

If guns and prisons made us so safe, why are you and Chris so fucking scared?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 9, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > You are just wrong statistically speaking. You have a much better chance of being raped or sexually assaulted by a stranger than you do being accidentally shot by a gun.
> ...



Sorry, but your links cannot possibly prove how many rapes or other crimes have been deterred by a weapon.  There was actually a very extensive study done which confirmed that many crimes (possibly over a million) are deterred with the use of a firearm.  Just because the weapon wasn't fired and nobody was killed does not mean it was not a deterrent, and that is the flaw in your study and your thought process.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 9, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Gee, do you think Joey might feel differently if it were men who were usually the victims of rape? I have a feeling he might not find it so trivial. Of course with his fixation on penis size and prison sex that might be right up his alley...just saying..
> ...



Nobody is "scared."  We just don't want dumbasses who have a stupid agenda to try and take rights from citizens.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 9, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, please...you can refer to Trayvon Martin as a "child" a thousand times, Joey and it won't change who he was and what he did that night! Your "child" attacked someone...knocked them down on the ground...climbed on top of them and started slamming their head against the ground.
> ...



Trayvon's mistake was attacking the man.  He didn't have to do that.  This is a case of two people making bad decisions.


----------



## August West (Mar 9, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


If Martin was white do you think Zimmy would have been stalking him?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 9, 2015)

August West said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



If he had matched the descriptions of the person/persons who had been causing problems in the neighborhood, I'm sure he would have.  However, the person/persons described to the police were black.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 9, 2015)

August West said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Yes, Zimmerman wasn't to bright, he was a wanna be, remember this was the same Zimmerman who was all upset because the police beat a black homeless man.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 9, 2015)

August West said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Question HOW MANY BREAKINS Has There Been In THE RETREAT AT TWIN LAKES Since Trayvon Martin 



We know this from the Shooting of Trayvon Martin:


The Retreat at Twin Lakes is a 260-unit gated townhome community in Sanford, Florida.[59][60] The population in the development at the time of the shooting, was about 49% non-Hispanic white, 23% Hispanic (of any race), 20% black, and 5% Asian, according to Census figures.[47] Both George Zimmerman and Tracy Martin's fiancées were renting homes in the development when the shooting occurred.[23] At the time of the shooting, Martin had been staying with his father's fiancee at The Retreat.[22]
From January 1, 2011 through February 26, 2012, police were called to The Retreat at Twin Lakes 402 times.[47] During the 18 months preceding the February 26 shooting, Zimmerman called the non-emergency police line seven times. On five of those calls, Zimmerman reported suspicious looking men in the area, but never offered the men's race without first being asked by the dispatcher.[61][62][63] Crimes committed at The Retreat in the year prior to Martin's death included eight burglaries, nine thefts, and one shooting.[64] Twin Lakes residents said there were dozens of reports of attempted break-ins, which had created an atmosphere of fear in their neighborhood.[32]

In September 2011, the Twin Lakes residents held an organizational meeting to create a neighborhood watch program. Zimmerman was selected by neighbors as the program's coordinator, according to Wendy Dorival,Neighborhood Watch organizer for the Sanford Police Department.[4][4][65]

Three weeks prior to the shooting, on February 2, 2012, Zimmerman called police to report a young man peering into the windows of an empty Twin Lakes home. Zimmerman was told a police car was on the way and he waited for their arrival. By the time police arrived, the suspect had fled. On February 6, workers witnessed two young black men lingering in the yard of a Twin Lakes resident around the same time her home was burgled. A new laptop and some gold jewelry were stolen. The next day police discovered the stolen laptop in the backpack of a young black man, which led to his arrest. Zimmerman identified this young man as the same person he had spotted peering into windows on February 2.[32]

Zimmerman had been licensed to carry a firearm since November 2009. In response to Zimmerman's multiple reports regarding a loose pit bull in the Twin Lakes neighborhood, a Seminole County Animal Services officer advised Zimmerman to "get a gun", according to a friend, rather than rely on pepper spray to fend off the pit bull, which on one occasion had cornered his wife.[32] Although neighborhood watch volunteers are not encouraged to carry weapons, Sanford Police Chief Bill Lee acknowledged that Zimmerman had a legal right to carry his firearm on the night of the shooting.[47]


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 9, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



The problem with the people posting here is that they let emotion override logic.  Instead of looking at all the details of the case, they want to scream racism because they are all upset that this kid was shot and killed, and they want to blame someone.  That mindset prevents them from looking at the details of the case objectively and coming to an informed and rational decision.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 9, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, please...you can refer to Trayvon Martin as a "child" a thousand times, Joey and it won't change who he was and what he did that night! Your "child" attacked someone...knocked them down on the ground...climbed on top of them and started slamming their head against the ground.
> ...



A young black man who was out buying Skittles, Arizona Watermelon drink and blunts.  Trayvon wasn't going out for "candy"...he had gone out to get the ingredients to make Lean and cheap cigars to smoke his pot in.

Fight back?  That would imply that George Zimmerman actually hit Trayvon Martin at some point before he shot him!  You already admitted that Martin was giving Zimmerman an ass kicking.  The truth is that there is zero evidence that Zimmerman struck Martin at all prior to shooting him.  Martin initiated the physical violence and was the one an eye witness testified was raining down blows MMA style from on top of Zimmerman who was screaming for help.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 9, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



What the main stream media bent over backwards to avoid was any discussion about why Trayvon Martin was in Sanford in the first place.  This is a young man who'd been suspended from school because when his backpack had been searched for "tagging" materials a large quantity of women's jewelry had been found along with a screwdriver.  Trayvon claimed that a "friend" had given the jewelry to him but couldn't remember the "friend's" name.  This is a young man who has money to buy pot and "candy" but never worked a legitimate job.  This is a young man who when George Zimmerman observes him is aimlessly walking in circles in the rain and looking in people's windows.  Once again...do the timeline of when Martin buys his items at the 7/11 and how much time passes before he fights with Zimmerman.  Trayvon is in no hurry to get back to the townhouse because he's busy checking out the new neighborhood he's staying at.  There is a reason that George Zimmerman was suspicious of Trayvon Martin and it was because Trayvon was acting suspiciously.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 9, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > You are just wrong statistically speaking. You have a much better chance of being raped or sexually assaulted by a stranger than you do being accidentally shot by a gun.
> ...


RETARD ALERT. Your claiming 43 times is proven false and a lie by the man that made the very claim. And your claim that only dead perps are counted in successful uses of defense with firearms is another lie. Keep making ignorant claims and I will keep reminding you you are a bald faced LIAR.


----------



## toxicmedia (Mar 9, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Yes, you are angry and resentful towards me, _and_ half of the entire country, known as "the left"


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 9, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...


Okay, that's your reality, take care. LOL!


----------



## toxicmedia (Mar 9, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Your words...not mine


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 9, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sorry, but your links cannot possibly prove how many rapes or other crimes have been deterred by a weapon. There was actually a very extensive study done which confirmed that many crimes (possibly over a million) are deterred with the use of a firearm. Just because the weapon wasn't fired and nobody was killed does not mean it was not a deterrent, and that is the flaw in your study and your thought process.



Yes, there was that study, paid for by the NRA that completely collapsed under the smallest of scrutiny. 

You know how i know that there are few DGU's.  THere are too few dead bodies.   You gun nuts get on here every day and between fantasizing about all the people you can't wait to fucking shoot and getting mastabatory about kids like Trayvon and Mike Brown being shot, I find it impossible to believe on that happy day when its you and your penis compensator and some bad guy, you wouldn't shoot him dead. 

1 million DGU's but only 200 dead bodies?  That's pretty hard to buy.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 9, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Trayvon's mistake was attacking the man. He didn't have to do that. This is a case of two people making bad decisions.



Isn't that like saying that a woman who gets raped after having too much to drink made a 'bad decision"?


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 9, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> A young black man who was out buying Skittles, Arizona Watermelon drink and blunts. Trayvon wasn't going out for "candy"...he had gone out to get the ingredients to make Lean and cheap cigars to smoke his pot in.
> 
> Fight back? That would imply that George Zimmerman actually hit Trayvon Martin at some point before he shot him! You already admitted that Martin was giving Zimmerman an ass kicking. The truth is that there is zero evidence that Zimmerman struck Martin at all prior to shooting him. Martin initiated the physical violence and was the one an eye witness testified was raining down blows MMA style from on top of Zimmerman who was screaming for help.



Yes, poor little Georgie... He should have stuck to beating women.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 9, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> RETARD ALERT. Your claiming 43 times is proven false and a lie by the man that made the very claim. And your claim that only dead perps are counted in successful uses of defense with firearms is another lie. Keep making ignorant claims and I will keep reminding you you are a bald faced LIAR.



Kellerman never disowned his study.  But you know what the evidence that Kellerman got it right was?  The NRA made sure that CONGRESS NEVER LOOKED AT THE ISSUE AGAIN!!!!   

Also, the FBI says there are only 65,000 DGU's a year.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 9, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> What the main stream media bent over backwards to avoid was any discussion about why Trayvon Martin was in Sanford in the first place. This is a young man who'd been suspended from school because when his backpack had been searched for "tagging" materials a large quantity of women's jewelry had been found along with a screwdriver. Trayvon claimed that a "friend" had given the jewelry to him but couldn't remember the "friend's" name. This is a young man who has money to buy pot and "candy" but never worked a legitimate job. This is a young man who when George Zimmerman observes him is aimlessly walking in circles in the rain and looking in people's windows. Once again...do the timeline of when Martin buys his items at the 7/11 and how much time passes before he fights with Zimmerman. Trayvon is in no hurry to get back to the townhouse because he's busy checking out the new neighborhood he's staying at. There is a reason that George Zimmerman was suspicious of Trayvon Martin and it was because Trayvon was acting suspiciously.



so your agument is that he got suspsended?  Schools suspsend 8000 Pre-K boys every year.  Most of them are- wait for it - BLACK.   

I suppose if ZImmerman  plugged one of them, you use that as evidence.  

And oh my God, he took his time coming back from the store.  Last time I checked, that was called "Being a Teenager".  Which shouldn't be a capital offense. 

Oh, what Dark Times we live in when White People can't shoot black children with impunity.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 9, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > What the main stream media bent over backwards to avoid was any discussion about why Trayvon Martin was in Sanford in the first place. This is a young man who'd been suspended from school because when his backpack had been searched for "tagging" materials a large quantity of women's jewelry had been found along with a screwdriver. Trayvon claimed that a "friend" had given the jewelry to him but couldn't remember the "friend's" name. This is a young man who has money to buy pot and "candy" but never worked a legitimate job. This is a young man who when George Zimmerman observes him is aimlessly walking in circles in the rain and looking in people's windows. Once again...do the timeline of when Martin buys his items at the 7/11 and how much time passes before he fights with Zimmerman. Trayvon is in no hurry to get back to the townhouse because he's busy checking out the new neighborhood he's staying at. There is a reason that George Zimmerman was suspicious of Trayvon Martin and it was because Trayvon was acting suspiciously.
> ...



My "point" was that Trayvon Martin had issues.  He wasn't the sweet angelic kid that you want to portray him as.  Social media paints a picture of a Trayvon Martin who was beginning to embrace the "thug" lifestyle. Trayvon was into smoking pot, drinking lean and fighting.  The reason that he was in Sanford instead of home was that he'd been suspended because school authorities suspected him of stealing jewelry that was found in his backpack.  It's telling that no real effort was ever been made by police to find out how and where Trayvon Martin came to possess the women's jewelry that was in that backpack.  If, as it's been alleged, that jewelry was in fact stolen from a home or home where Trayvon was from, that paints him as a young man who was using breaking and entering as a means to put money in his pockets and puts a whole different "spin" on why it took young Mr. Martin so long to get from the 7/11 back to the townhouse which he was staying.  George Zimmerman described Trayvon Martin as "looking at all the houses"..."walking around, looking about."  So was the reason that Martin was walking aimlessly that night in the rain because he just wasn't in a hurry to return to the townhouse he was staying at...or was it because he was scouting the neighborhood?  You tell me...


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 10, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> My "point" was that Trayvon Martin had issues. He wasn't the sweet angelic kid that you want to portray him as. Social media paints a picture of a Trayvon Martin who was beginning to embrace the "thug" lifestyle. Trayvon was into smoking pot, drinking lean and fighting.



Which is being a typical teenager.  Which is NOT a fucking death penalty offense.  



Oldstyle said:


> The reason that he was in Sanford instead of home was that he'd been suspended because school authorities suspected him of stealing jewelry that was found in his backpack.



School Authorities throw kids out for biting their pop tarts in the shape of guns. Now, I know that you are trying to do a lot of innuendo about one chain found in his backpack, and calling a screwdriver a burglary tool and all the other things you claim, but the kid didn't have a criminal record and Zimmerman did.  

Zimmerman was accused of molesting his cousin, he was arrested for assaulting a police officer, he was arrested for breaking another lady's ankle, and he had a restraining order issued by an ex-girlfriend. But you will ignore all of that and whine repeatedly that Trayvon smoked some pot and had a screwdriver.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 10, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, but your links cannot possibly prove how many rapes or other crimes have been deterred by a weapon. There was actually a very extensive study done which confirmed that many crimes (possibly over a million) are deterred with the use of a firearm. Just because the weapon wasn't fired and nobody was killed does not mean it was not a deterrent, and that is the flaw in your study and your thought process.
> ...



Guns have been a part of American culture since America was founded.  It is written in our Constitution that the right will not be infringed by government, OR other citizens.  If you don't like guns, that is too bad.  You are paranoid.  Law-abiding gun owners are not a threat to you.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 10, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > My "point" was that Trayvon Martin had issues. He wasn't the sweet angelic kid that you want to portray him as. Social media paints a picture of a Trayvon Martin who was beginning to embrace the "thug" lifestyle. Trayvon was into smoking pot, drinking lean and fighting.
> ...



He was wrong to physically attack a person.  He should have known better.  He certainly should have known the difference between right and wrong.  There is no excuse for his behavior, and he paid the ultimate price for his own stupidity.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 10, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, but your links cannot possibly prove how many rapes or other crimes have been deterred by a weapon. There was actually a very extensive study done which confirmed that many crimes (possibly over a million) are deterred with the use of a firearm. Just because the weapon wasn't fired and nobody was killed does not mean it was not a deterrent, and that is the flaw in your study and your thought process.
> ...



No, it wasn't paid for by the NRA.  Lol.  It was actually funded by Obama's White House.    Now what?  

CDC Study Use of Firearms For Self-Defense is Important Crime Deterrent CNS News

The Institute of Medicine and the National Research Council released the results of their research through the CDC last month. Researchers compiled data from previous studies in order to guide future research on gun violence, noting that “almost all national survey estimates indicate that defensive gun uses by victims are at least as common as offensive uses by criminals, with *estimates of annual uses ranging from about 500,000 to more than 3 million per year*.”


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 10, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Trayvon's mistake was attacking the man. He didn't have to do that. This is a case of two people making bad decisions.
> ...



Did she attack anyone?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 10, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > RETARD ALERT. Your claiming 43 times is proven false and a lie by the man that made the very claim. And your claim that only dead perps are counted in successful uses of defense with firearms is another lie. Keep making ignorant claims and I will keep reminding you you are a bald faced LIAR.
> ...



All you have is lies, Joe.  That's why nobody can take you seriously.  Just so that you don't miss this.  This was a study funded by the Obama White House.  

CDC Study Use of Firearms For Self-Defense is Important Crime Deterrent CNS News


----------



## dannyboys (Mar 10, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...


You're not only stupid you're an illiterate.
 BTW. No one "resents" an idiot.
"Half of the entire country". HAAAAA HAAAAAA!
 You ought to consider finishing your grade nine.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 10, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > My "point" was that Trayvon Martin had issues. He wasn't the sweet angelic kid that you want to portray him as. Social media paints a picture of a Trayvon Martin who was beginning to embrace the "thug" lifestyle. Trayvon was into smoking pot, drinking lean and fighting.
> ...



As usual you don't know the facts, Joey.  Trayvon's backpack contained 12 pieces of women's jewelry and 1 man's watch...along with a large flat head screw driver.  As for why Martin didn't have a record?  That was a choice made by the Miami Dade School Police.  In order to keep the number of "crimes" taking place in the schools where they have officers at lower levels to make themselves look good, the School Police didn't charge non-violent offenders with a crime and put them into the system...they simply labeled those infractions as "school discipline" and suspended the student.  In Trayvon's case the School Policeman confiscated the jewelry and the screwdriver...labeled them as "found items" and never contacted the regular Miami Dade Police.  If they had done so they would have found that the jewelry in question matched items that were taken from a home break-in right next to the high school that guess who attended!


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 10, 2015)

The Chief of Police for the Miami Dade School Police was subsequently fired when it was revealed HOW he was able to reduce the amount of "crime" that was taking place in the schools in which they had officers!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 10, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> The Chief of Police for the Miami Dade School Police was subsequently fired when it was revealed HOW he was able to reduce the amount of "crime" that was taking place in the schools in which they had officers!



School police?  I guess I'm pretty lucky that I didn't grow up in or currently live in an inner city where "school police" are necessary.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 10, 2015)

So you've got a young man who was suspended from school because he got caught with a backpack full of stolen items that he claims was given to him by a "friend" but he can't remember the friend's name.  The ironic thing is that if the Miami Dade School Police had actually done their jobs correctly and contacted the regular Police about that jewelry...Trayvon Martin would have been arrested and wouldn't have been in Sanford, Florida in the first place...walking around in the rain looking at people's houses!


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 10, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > The Chief of Police for the Miami Dade School Police was subsequently fired when it was revealed HOW he was able to reduce the amount of "crime" that was taking place in the schools in which they had officers!
> ...



You know what's really disturbing, Chris?  The Chief of the School Police and the Superintendent of that School got together and made the decision that to make the levels of crime taking place in those schools look better that they would simply suspend violators instead of charging them with crimes.  They didn't change the culture of criminal behavior...THEY SIMPLY RELABELED IT!


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 10, 2015)

In Martin's case they ignored the jewelry that was found in his backpack, his lame excuse that it belonged to an unknown "friend" and instead charged him with writing WTF? on a school wall.  Then they labeled the jewelry as "found" and sent it over to the regular police where it sat on a shelf in the property room.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 10, 2015)

And what really ticks me off is that those school authorities do this and never contact the parents of the student.  If they *had* contacted Trayvon Martin's parents and told them that their child was caught with what appeared to be stolen goods then Trayvon's parents would have had the chance to discipline him themselves and he might not have been allowed to wander over to the 7/11 by himself that night.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 10, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> And what really ticks me off is that those school authorities do this and never contact the parents of the student.  If they *had* contacted Trayvon Martin's parents and told them that their child was caught with what appeared to be stolen goods then Trayvon's parents would have had the chance to discipline him themselves and he might not have been allowed to wander over to the 7/11 by himself that night.



That's really bad, not telling the parents.  I can't believe it.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 10, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > RETARD ALERT. Your claiming 43 times is proven false and a lie by the man that made the very claim. And your claim that only dead perps are counted in successful uses of defense with firearms is another lie. Keep making ignorant claims and I will keep reminding you you are a bald faced LIAR.
> ...


Wait let me get this right.... you claim 200 but admit the FBI says 65000, now who is stupid?


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 10, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > And what really ticks me off is that those school authorities do this and never contact the parents of the student.  If they *had* contacted Trayvon Martin's parents and told them that their child was caught with what appeared to be stolen goods then Trayvon's parents would have had the chance to discipline him themselves and he might not have been allowed to wander over to the 7/11 by himself that night.
> ...



If I were Trayvon's parents I would sue the ever loving hell out of the Miami Dade school system, the Superintendent and the School Police Chief.  If they choose to rig the game so their numbers look better then fine but at least have the decency to call the parents and explain to them in detail what it was their child did and what they COULD have been charged with!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 10, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Obama's own study revealed that there are many, many defensive gun usages.  

CDC Study Use of Firearms For Self-Defense is Important Crime Deterrent CNS News

The Institute of Medicine and the National Research Council released the results of their research through the CDC last month. Researchers compiled data from previous studies in order to guide future research on gun violence, noting that “almost all national survey estimates indicate that *defensive gun uses by victims are at least as common as offensive uses by criminals, with estimates of annual uses ranging from about 500,000 to more than 3 million per year*.”


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 10, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Guns have been a part of American culture since America was founded.



So was slavery.  That didn't make it a good idea.  



ChrisL said:


> It is written in our Constitution that the right will not be infringed by government, OR other citizens.



Nope, it just talks about well-regulated militias.  Well Regulated means the government CAN make laws about who can have guns.  



ChrisL said:


> If you don't like guns, that is too bad. You are paranoid. Law-abiding gun owners are not a threat to you.


Actually, the more gun nuts like you flap your gums about your snuff fantasies, most of us SHOULD be worried. ZImmerman was just living your dream. 



ChrisL said:


> He was wrong to physically attack a person. He should have known better. He certainly should have known the difference between right and wrong. There is no excuse for his behavior, and he paid the ultimate price for his own stupidity.



No, he was minding his own business when a complete stranger started chasing him, and he defended himself
.  Shit, given your rape paranoia, you'd probably do the same thing. 



ChrisL said:


> No, it wasn't paid for by the NRA. Lol. It was actually funded by Obama's White House.  Now what?



No we teach you READING COMPREHENSION.  

Researchers compiled data from previous studies....

They didn't do their OWN study, they repeated OTHER people's studies, including the completely discredited Kleck study.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 10, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> If I were Trayvon's parents I would sue the ever loving hell out of the Miami Dade school system, the Superintendent and the School Police Chief. If they choose to rig the game so their numbers look better then fine but at least have the decency to call the parents and explain to them in detail what it was their child did and what they COULD have been charged with!



Another exciting episode of "Clueless White People are Clueless". 

You do get it that pretty much if you are black in this country, you have no civil rights.  

No, they wouldn't have expelled a WHITE kid for a screwdriver and a necklace. They really had no cause to expell a black kid for it.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 10, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Guns have been a part of American culture since America was founded.
> ...


Well except for all the facts that PROVE Martin got home and CHOSE to go back and attack Zimmerman.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 10, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Well except for all the facts that PROVE Martin got home and CHOSE to go back and attack Zimmerman.



well, no, not really.  But you keep telling yourself it was cool for this drug-addled bully to shot him an unarmed black child.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 10, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Well except for all the facts that PROVE Martin got home and CHOSE to go back and attack Zimmerman.
> ...


No one is saying it was cool to shoot a thug. What they are saying is it is OK to defend yourself against one.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 10, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Well except for all the facts that PROVE Martin got home and CHOSE to go back and attack Zimmerman.
> ...


The facts are plain as day. Martin's girlfriend admitted under oath that he got home and that he chose to double back to confront Zimmerman. Or are you calling his girlfriend a liar that supports Zimmerman?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 10, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Guns have been a part of American culture since America was founded.
> ...



Face facts, you were proven wrong.  Lol.  It was an independent study, approved and funded by the Obama White House, and performed by the CDC.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 10, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Well except for all the facts that PROVE Martin got home and CHOSE to go back and attack Zimmerman.
> ...





JoeB131 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Guns have been a part of American culture since America was founded.
> ...



Joe's getting angry because I proved him wrong .  .  .  again.    Poor little Joey.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 10, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > If I were Trayvon's parents I would sue the ever loving hell out of the Miami Dade school system, the Superintendent and the School Police Chief. If they choose to rig the game so their numbers look better then fine but at least have the decency to call the parents and explain to them in detail what it was their child did and what they COULD have been charged with!
> ...



What do "civil rights" have to do with the scam that the Miami Dade School Police were pulling?  They wanted to make it LOOK like they were reducing crime rates in the Miami area schools that they patrolled so they came up with the scheme where they would simply suspend students caught breaking the law and not bring criminal charges against them.  Trayvon Martin was caught with twelve pieces of women's jewelry and a man's watch that his only explanation for having was that a "friend" gave the items to him but he didn't know that friend's name.  You buying what Trayvon was selling, Joey?    Yet you don't think the school had cause to expel Martin?  You know what, Joey...I agree!  The school had CAUSE to turn Trayvon Martin over to the regular Miami Police and let THEM charge him with either receiving stolen goods...or burglary.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 11, 2015)

Meathead said:


> No one is saying it was cool to shoot a thug. What they are saying is it is OK to defend yourself against one.



Yes, it's totally cool to shoot a child who is beating you in a fight. 

Zimmerman quickly learned his lesson and went back to beating women.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 11, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> oe's getting angry because I proved him wrong . . . again.  Poor little Joey.



No, you really didn't.  The government said that OTHER Studies (the government is banned from studying gun violence itself) range from 500K to 3M.  But even those figures are bullshit.  

The FBI's figure is 65,000.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 11, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> What do "civil rights" have to do with the scam that the Miami Dade School Police were pulling? They wanted to make it LOOK like they were reducing crime rates in the Miami area schools that they patrolled so they came up with the scheme where they would simply suspend students caught breaking the law and not bring criminal charges against them. Trayvon Martin was caught with twelve pieces of women's jewelry and a man's watch that his only explanation for having was that a "friend" gave the items to him but he didn't know that friend's name. You buying what Trayvon was selling, Joey?  Yet you don't think the school had cause to expel Martin? You know what, Joey...I agree! The school had CAUSE to turn Trayvon Martin over to the regular Miami Police and let THEM charge him with either receiving stolen goods...or burglary.



Well, a couple of things.  First, the School really didn't have any business checking his backpack. We have this thing called "the Fourth Amendment".  It's the one that's two down from the Militia Amendment you freaks keep misreading.  It's the one that says 'No unreasonable searches and seizures".  

Silly Negro! Rights are for White People! 

Incidentally, the police were called about the Jewelry. Guess what, they couldn't match it to any reported burglary. 

Trayvon Martin Miami-Dade Police Investigated Slain Teen Over Jewelry Found In Backpack At School

_*Miami-Dade Police confirmed that it had been asked by school police to help identify the property taken from Martin's backpack. It notified school police that the jewelry did not match any that had been reported stolen.*_


But shit, let's just make an accusation. 

Meanwhile, ZImmerman was on two drugs, but no one thought to drug test him that night, becuase you know, that silly fourth amendment thing... for white people.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 11, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, it's totally cool to shoot a child who is beating you in a fight.
> 
> Zimmerman quickly learned his lesson and went back to beating women.


I don't know if it's "totally cool", but if some stranger shows up and starts whaling on you, go for it. Self-preservation is a powerful instinct, and for good reason.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 11, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Face facts, you were proven wrong. Lol. It was an independent study, approved and funded by the Obama White House, and performed by the CDC



Again, you really need to work on your reading comprehension skills, I know you were a Home Skule Valedictorian.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 11, 2015)

Meathead said:


> I don't know if it's "totally cool", but if some stranger shows up and starts whaling on you, go for it. Self-pr



You mean a total stranger you spent half an hour stalking by vehicle and foot and probalby had good reason to think you wanted to rape him or something?


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 11, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> The facts are plain as day. Martin's girlfriend admitted under oath that he got home and that he chose to double back to confront Zimmerman. Or are you calling his girlfriend a liar that supports Zimmerman?



I'm saying you guys took the barely coherent testimony and tried to twist it into something it wasn't.  But that's what you guys do. I get that.  

Zimmerman was living the dream all you gun nuts have, of shooting a negro and getting away with it.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 11, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Wait let me get this right.... you claim 200 but admit the FBI says 65000, now who is stupid?



I'm saying the even that figure is dubious, because it's self-reporting.  

I don't even think it goes that high. 

The FBI reports 65,000 cases where people reported using a gun in self defense, but only 200 cases of justified homicide.  

I only count the 200.  Feeling better because you have a gun in your pocket to compensate for a tiny wiener doesn't count.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 11, 2015)

atio


JoeB131 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if it's "totally cool", but if some stranger shows up and starts whaling on you, go for it. Self-pr
> ...


I mean anyone, including young black thugs. Anyone.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 11, 2015)

Meathead said:


> I mean anyone, including young black thugs. Anyone.



Meh, I don't think I want drug addled bullies walking around shooting children because they are the wrong color in his neighborhood. 

you realize Zimmerman is a complete loser by your standards, right. Couldn't hold down a job, constantly in trouble with the law himself.  

But he done plugged him a negro, so he's your hero.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 11, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > I mean anyone, including young black thugs. Anyone.
> ...


Hey, you can't hold down a job and, worse yet, you live in a shit hole. You don't get to call people losers, sorry.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 11, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Hey, you can't hold down a job and, worse yet, you live in a shit hole. You don't get to call people losers, sorry.



Yes, i've worked at the same place for 7 years... what do I know. 

And I've never shot anyone.  Not even when I was in the military and that was kind of expected as a possible job requirement.  

Zimmerman, meanwhile, had gotten fired from his job a bouncer after he broke a woman's leg.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 11, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, you can't hold down a job and, worse yet, you live in a shit hole. You don't get to call people losers, sorry.
> ...


You were in the Navy ffs! You are not expected to shoot people and you couldn't even be fired. As soon as you hit the private sector your ass got fired repeatedly so you wound up living in a shit hole. All this from your own testament.

You just don't get to call others losers, that's all.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 11, 2015)

Meathead said:


> You were in the Navy ffs! You are not expected to shoot people and you couldn't even be fired. As soon as you hit the private sector your ass got fired repeatedly so you wound up living in a shit hole. All this from your own testament.
> 
> You just don't get to call others losers, that's all.



Actually, I was in the army, so you got that wrong, where I was promoted to Staff Sergeant. 

And, no, I've never been fired once.  One company went out of business, one company I quit, and one laid me off (illegally) after paying me a large settlement.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Face facts, you were proven wrong. Lol. It was an independent study, approved and funded by the Obama White House, and performed by the CDC
> ...



Just because you were proven wrong again is no reason to get a tude.    The study was an independent study performed by the CDC at the request of Mr. Obama.    Fact.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > The facts are plain as day. Martin's girlfriend admitted under oath that he got home and that he chose to double back to confront Zimmerman. Or are you calling his girlfriend a liar that supports Zimmerman?
> ...



yes, that is most people's dream in life.  God, I'm sorry, but you are an idiot, Joe.  Really.  Do you really think this was planned?  Zimmerman was just out searching for young black people to execute because they are black?  This is why I cannot ever respect liberals.  The ideology is infested with disgustingly dishonest talking points.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > You were in the Navy ffs! You are not expected to shoot people and you couldn't even be fired. As soon as you hit the private sector your ass got fired repeatedly so you wound up living in a shit hole. All this from your own testament.
> ...



Shut up, the thread is not about you.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 11, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > You were in the Navy ffs! You are not expected to shoot people and you couldn't even be fired. As soon as you hit the private sector your ass got fired repeatedly so you wound up living in a shit hole. All this from your own testament.
> ...




*where I was promoted to Staff Sergeant*

yikes --LOL


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 11, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > What do "civil rights" have to do with the scam that the Miami Dade School Police were pulling? They wanted to make it LOOK like they were reducing crime rates in the Miami area schools that they patrolled so they came up with the scheme where they would simply suspend students caught breaking the law and not bring criminal charges against them. Trayvon Martin was caught with twelve pieces of women's jewelry and a man's watch that his only explanation for having was that a "friend" gave the items to him but he didn't know that friend's name. You buying what Trayvon was selling, Joey?  Yet you don't think the school had cause to expel Martin? You know what, Joey...I agree! The school had CAUSE to turn Trayvon Martin over to the regular Miami Police and let THEM charge him with either receiving stolen goods...or burglary.
> ...



Martin's back pack was checked by School Police because he was observed writing WTF on a school locker and the police were looking for markers.  What they found instead were a dozen women's rings and earings, a man's wristwatch and a flat head screwdriver.

The School Police didn't ask ask the Miami Dade Police to identify anything!  That would have defeated the entire purpose of their ignoring finding the items in Martin's backpack and ignoring his refusal to explain where those items came from.  The School Police essentially pretended the jewelry didn't exist, labeled it "found property" and sent it over to the Miami Dade property room where it sat on a shelf.  Then they suspended Martin for writing the grafitti and ignored the jewelry he had in his possession because that way their crime statistics for their school could be manipulated so that they looked like they were doing a bang up job of controlling crime at those schools.  The School Police did NOT contact the Miami Dade Police and ask them to see if the jewelry found matched that of any stolen jewelry!


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 11, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > What do "civil rights" have to do with the scam that the Miami Dade School Police were pulling? They wanted to make it LOOK like they were reducing crime rates in the Miami area schools that they patrolled so they came up with the scheme where they would simply suspend students caught breaking the law and not bring criminal charges against them. Trayvon Martin was caught with twelve pieces of women's jewelry and a man's watch that his only explanation for having was that a "friend" gave the items to him but he didn't know that friend's name. You buying what Trayvon was selling, Joey?  Yet you don't think the school had cause to expel Martin? You know what, Joey...I agree! The school had CAUSE to turn Trayvon Martin over to the regular Miami Police and let THEM charge him with either receiving stolen goods...or burglary.
> ...



As usual Joey...you don't know what it is you're talking about when it comes to the Fourth Amendment.  I would suggest reading up on _*New Jersey v. T. L. O.*_, 469 U.S. 325.  

"_*New Jersey v. T. L. O.*_, 469 U.S. 325 (1985), is a decision by the Supreme Court of the United States addressing the constitutionality of a search of a public high school student for contraband after she was caught smoking. A subsequent search of her purse revealed drug paraphernalia, marijuana, and documentation of drug sales. She was charged as a juvenile for the drugs and paraphernalia found in the search. She fought the search, claiming it violated her Fourth Amendment right against unreasonable searches. The U.S. Supreme Court, in a 6-3 ruling, held that the search was reasonable under the Fourth Amendment."


----------



## turtledude (Mar 11, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Guns have been a part of American culture since America was founded.
> ...


Kleck's study isn't discredited.  Kleck started off as an anti gunner. So did Lott.  honest people end up supporting gun rights.  Morons and criminal enablers are anti gun


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2015)

turtledude said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



And, not to mention TD, this particular study was a 10 million dollar study that was requested by the White House.  It was not just a compilation of other studies obviously.


----------



## turtledude (Mar 11, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Face facts, you were proven wrong. Lol. It was an independent study, approved and funded by the Obama White House, and performed by the CDC
> ...


You and me ought to compare educational resumes.  You look like you need a good slap down.  Besides-being anti gun is the sign of either dishonesty or low IQ


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 11, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



*The School Police didn't ask ask the Miami Dade Police to identify anything! *

*The School Police essentially pretended the jewelry didn't exist*

why is that 

it is because Martin was in a diversion program 

so having stolen items weed or anything else 

does not go down as a crime 

it gets handled in house not through the courts 

that is why no sheet was made out the jewelry 

making it impossible for the owners to claim it


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 12, 2015)

jon_berzerk said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



If you really look into what happened at that high school it's disgusting.  The school administrators and the school police put out a memorandum patting themselves on the back for lowering the instance of crimes at Miami Dade schools but what they had really done was to simply reclassify criminal activity as "disciplinary problems" or a "mental health issue" and suspended the kids involved without even bothering to tell parents what the student had REALLY done to get the suspension.

The reason that nobody did a thing with that recovered jewelry is because for the school police to admit that it WAS stolen...which it obviously was unless you buy Trayvon Martin's story that a "friend" gave the items to him but he didn't know the friend's name...they would have had to charge Trayvon and that would mess up the low crime rate that they were congratulating themselves for.

So the message that the Miami Dade school police was sending to kids like Trayvon was obvious...if you give us any choice at all...we're going to let you get away with anything you want to do other than violent crime.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Just because you were proven wrong again is no reason to get a tude.  The study was an independent study performed by the CDC at the request of Mr. Obama.  Fact.



the CDC Is banned from studying gun violence since the 1990's.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 12, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> If you really look into what happened at that high school it's disgusting. The school administrators and the school police put out a memorandum patting themselves on the back for lowering the instance of crimes at Miami Dade schools but what they had really done was to simply reclassify criminal activity as "disciplinary problems" or a "mental health issue" and suspended the kids involved without even bothering to tell parents what the student had REALLY done to get the suspension.
> 
> The reason that nobody did a thing with that recovered jewelry is because for the school police to admit that it WAS stolen...which it obviously was unless you buy Trayvon Martin's story that a "friend" gave the items to him but he didn't know the friend's name...they would have had to charge Trayvon and that would mess up the low crime rate that they were congratulating themselves for.
> 
> So the message that the Miami Dade school police was sending to kids like Trayvon was obvious...if you give us any choice at all...we're going to let you get away with anything you want to do other than violent crime.



Well, except the Miami Dade Police couldn't match the jewelry to any stolen property reports.  

Look, I realize that you guys really need to play up 'usual teenage bullshit' to make it look like Trayvon was this walking crime wave... unlike ZImmerman, who actaully HAS been arrested numerous times for doing illegal shit.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 12, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> As usual Joey...you don't know what it is you're talking about when it comes to the Fourth Amendment. I would suggest reading up on _*New Jersey v. T. L. O.*_, 469 U.S. 325.
> 
> "_*New Jersey v. T. L. O.*_, 469 U.S. 325 (1985), is a decision by the Supreme Court of the United States addressing the constitutionality of a search of a public high school student for contraband after she was caught smoking. A subsequent search of her purse revealed drug paraphernalia, marijuana, and documentation of drug sales. She was charged as a juvenile for the drugs and paraphernalia found in the search. She fought the search, claiming it violated her Fourth Amendment right against unreasonable searches. The U.S. Supreme Court, in a 6-3 ruling, held that the search was reasonable under the Fourth Amendment."



except they weren't looking for stolen jewelry, they were looking for markers, which they didn't find.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 12, 2015)

turtledude said:


> You and me ought to compare educational resumes. You look like you need a good slap down. Besides-being anti gun is the sign of either dishonesty or low IQ



Uh, guy, nothing in your posts indicate much education.  

And frankly, your claims to be a Federal Officer was kind of laughable in that you are batshit crazy and wouldn't pass a psych eval.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 12, 2015)

turtledude said:


> Kleck's study isn't discredited. Kleck started off as an anti gunner. So did Lott. honest people end up supporting gun rights. Morons and criminal enablers are anti gun



Kleck only counted 5000 people, included incidents that involved domestic arguments and incidents with animals.  
https://stat.duke.edu/~dalene/chance/chanceweb/103.myth0.pdf


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 12, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...




yes exactly 

and between  obama and holder they wanted to make that model national


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 12, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > As usual Joey...you don't know what it is you're talking about when it comes to the Fourth Amendment. I would suggest reading up on _*New Jersey v. T. L. O.*_, 469 U.S. 325.
> ...



They had probable cause to search for the markers because they had Trayvon on tape tagging a school locker and in the course of looking for the markers they found the stolen jewelry.  Which goes to show that Trayvon wasn't the brightest bulb on the tree.  When you're holding stolen goods in your backpack it isn't the best time to be writing graffiti on school property!  Duh?


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 12, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > If you really look into what happened at that high school it's disgusting. The school administrators and the school police put out a memorandum patting themselves on the back for lowering the instance of crimes at Miami Dade schools but what they had really done was to simply reclassify criminal activity as "disciplinary problems" or a "mental health issue" and suspended the kids involved without even bothering to tell parents what the student had REALLY done to get the suspension.
> ...



The Miami Dade Police never even tried to match the jewelry to any stolen property reports, Joey!  The jewelry in question matched jewelry that was stolen from a house in the same neighborhood where Trayvon lived but sat on a shelf in the property room until AFTER the Martin/Zimmerman shooting blew up and one reporter FINALLY did their homework and checked up on Trayvon's background.  At that point both the Miami Dade School Police and the Miami Dade Police were in full cover their ass mode because it was obvious that they hadn't done their jobs.  Your article in HuffPo simply went along their excuse making.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 12, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > If you really look into what happened at that high school it's disgusting. The school administrators and the school police put out a memorandum patting themselves on the back for lowering the instance of crimes at Miami Dade schools but what they had really done was to simply reclassify criminal activity as "disciplinary problems" or a "mental health issue" and suspended the kids involved without even bothering to tell parents what the student had REALLY done to get the suspension.
> ...



What's amusing about your double standard, Joey is that George Zimmerman has been arrested several times but charges were always dropped for a lack of evidence.  Trayvon on the other hand didn't get arrested even though he had brought drugs onto school property and was in the possession of stolen property.  He was only suspended for writing graffiti with no criminal charges whatsoever!

So much for all your whining about how discriminated blacks are in this country!


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 12, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> They had probable cause to search for the markers because they had Trayvon on tape tagging a school locker and in the course of looking for the markers they found the stolen jewelry. Which goes to show that Trayvon wasn't the brightest bulb on the tree. When you're holding stolen goods in your backpack it isn't the best time to be writing graffiti on school property! Duh?



Whole lot of assumptions... but fuck it, he was black and probably guilty of SOMETHING.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 12, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> What's amusing about your double standard, Joey is that George Zimmerman has been arrested several times but charges were always dropped for a lack of evidence.



NO, charges were dropped because it was the kind of petty ante stuff we don't arrest white people for. 



Oldstyle said:


> Trayvon on the other hand didn't get arrested even though he had brought drugs onto school property and was in the possession of stolen property. He was only suspended for writing graffiti with no criminal charges whatsoever!



Except they didn't find drugs, they found a bag that MIGHT have contained pot at one time. and they found jewelry they had no evidence was stolen. 

But dammit, we needed to totally shoot him for "Walking While Black".


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 12, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> The Miami Dade Police never even tried to match the jewelry to any stolen property reports, Joey! The jewelry in question matched jewelry that was stolen from a house in the same neighborhood where Trayvon lived but sat on a shelf in the property room until AFTER the Martin/Zimmerman shooting blew up and one reporter FINALLY did their homework and checked up on Trayvon's background. At that point both the Miami Dade School Police and the Miami Dade Police were in full cover their ass mode because it was obvious that they hadn't done their jobs. Your article in HuffPo simply went along their excuse making.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 12, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > They had probable cause to search for the markers because they had Trayvon on tape tagging a school locker and in the course of looking for the markers they found the stolen jewelry. Which goes to show that Trayvon wasn't the brightest bulb on the tree. When you're holding stolen goods in your backpack it isn't the best time to be writing graffiti on school property! Duh?
> ...



What assumptions?  Martin was seen on video camera defacing a school locker.  Because he's on tape committing that act of vandalism, the school authorities are legally entitled to search his back pack to look for the marker he used to write WTF on the locker.  The jewelry and the screwdriver were in plain sight when that search was conducted so the discovery of those items can than be used against Martin.

Let me guess, Joey...you actually believe Trayvon's story that a friend gave him the jewelry but that he doesn't remember the friend's name?


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 12, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > The Miami Dade Police never even tried to match the jewelry to any stolen property reports, Joey! The jewelry in question matched jewelry that was stolen from a house in the same neighborhood where Trayvon lived but sat on a shelf in the property room until AFTER the Martin/Zimmerman shooting blew up and one reporter FINALLY did their homework and checked up on Trayvon's background. At that point both the Miami Dade School Police and the Miami Dade Police were in full cover their ass mode because it was obvious that they hadn't done their jobs. Your article in HuffPo simply went along their excuse making.



Nope, not a conspiracy...just one more governmental agency taking the taxpayers money and rather than doing their jobs...falsifying records to make it LOOK like they were doing their jobs!


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 12, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> What assumptions? Martin was seen on video camera defacing a school locker. Because he's on tape committing that act of vandalism, the school authorities are legally entitled to search his back pack to look for the marker he used to write WTF on the locker. The jewelry and the screwdriver were in plain sight when that search was conducted so the discovery of those items can than be used against Martin.



Okay. Wow. Too bad they didn't have an ACTUAL CRIME to commit those to.  

I gues he was guilty of "Being Black with Intent".  



Oldstyle said:


> Let me guess, Joey...you actually believe Trayvon's story that a friend gave him the jewelry but that he doesn't remember the friend's name?



I'm completely indifferent to the story. Still doesn't make it okay for some racist loser to shoot him in cold blood.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 12, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> Nope, not a conspiracy...just one more governmental agency taking the taxpayers money and rather than doing their jobs...falsifying records to make it LOOK like they were doing their jobs!



Their job being "Keeping the Negros in their Place", I take it.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 12, 2015)

So according to you, when one is caught breaking the law one should just let them go if they happen to be black? When caught defacing school property if black one should be exempt from being searched and punished?


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 13, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > What assumptions? Martin was seen on video camera defacing a school locker. Because he's on tape committing that act of vandalism, the school authorities are legally entitled to search his back pack to look for the marker he used to write WTF on the locker. The jewelry and the screwdriver were in plain sight when that search was conducted so the discovery of those items can than be used against Martin.
> ...



What's pathetic, Joey is that the School Police didn't even TRY to connect that jewelry to an actual crime!  They did that because they didn't want to inflate their crime statistics!  So they ignored the jewelry that appeared to be stolen and gave Trayvon Martin a slap on the wrist for defacing school property.  What's ironic about your continual whining about Martin only being "guilty of being black" is that the REASON he wasn't investigated for stealing that jewelry is that both the Superintendent and the Chief of the School Police had made a decision not to prosecute young blacks in the Miami Dade school system for non-violent crimes.  Not only didn't the School Police follow up on the stolen jewelry...they never even notified Martin's parents that he has been caught with what looked like stolen items.

So you're completely indifferent to the story?  Here's a concept for you, Joey!  If the authorities at that school had actually done their jobs...there is a good chance that Trayvon Martin would have never been in Sanford, Florida that night...walking aimlessly in the rain and looking at people's houses.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 13, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, not a conspiracy...just one more governmental agency taking the taxpayers money and rather than doing their jobs...falsifying records to make it LOOK like they were doing their jobs!
> ...



Actually what they did was give *preferential* treatment to minority students.  How that equates to "Keeping the Negros in their Place" is something you'll have to explain!


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 13, 2015)

Miami-Dade School Supt. Livid Over Leak Of Trayvon Martin s Records CBS Miami

And if you want to see what a duplicitous piece of shit that Superintendent of Schools IS...read that article where he blasts the leaking of Trayvon's record!  Keep in mind that this man knows that he and the Chief of School Police had totally failed to investigate where the jewelry that was found in Martin's backpack came from.  

That was in the early going...Superintendent Carvalho wasn't so outspoken once it was revealed what he and the Miami Dade School Police Chief had been doing to "lower" crime rates in schools.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 13, 2015)

RetiredGySgt said:


> So according to you, when one is caught breaking the law one should just let them go if they happen to be black? When caught defacing school property if black one should be exempt from being searched and punished?



are those medications you're on imparing your reading ability? 

They gave the jewelry to the local police, who were  unable to match them to a crime. 

So he had jewelry that may or may not have been stolen by someone who may or may not have been Trayvon and that totally justifies Zimmerman shooting him down in cold blood. 

Meanwhile, Zimmerman has been caught committing domestic abuse, stalking people, broke a woman's leg, accused of molestation by his cousin... but none of that should be taken into account when thinking that, hey MAYBE SHOOTING AN UNARMED KID was wrong.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 13, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> Miami-Dade School Supt. Livid Over Leak Of Trayvon Martin s Records CBS Miami
> 
> And if you want to see what a duplicitous piece of shit that Superintendent of Schools IS...read that article where he blasts the leaking of Trayvon's record!  Keep in mind that this man knows that he and the Chief of School Police had totally failed to investigate where the jewelry that was found in Martin's backpack came from.
> 
> That was in the early going...Superintendent Carvalho wasn't so outspoken once it was revealed what he and the Miami Dade School Police Chief had been doing to "lower" crime rates in schools.



Yeah, how dare he be offended that some drug-addled loser shot down one of his students, and someone stole confidential files in order to slime that kid after his death. 

I mean, shit, we need to send out some Second Amendment Enforcers to go out there and shoot taggers and pot smokers!  Because, hey, why not?


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 13, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> Actually what they did was give *preferential* treatment to minority students. How that equates to "Keeping the Negros in their Place" is something you'll have to explain!



Really?  I don't think supsending kids for minor, unproven charges and confiscating their property is "preferential".  

But shoot, in your world, shooting this kid was cool, because that'll teach him.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 13, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> What's pathetic, Joey is that the School Police didn't even TRY to connect that jewelry to an actual crime! They did that because they didn't want to inflate their crime statistics! So they ignored the jewelry that appeared to be stolen and gave Trayvon Martin a slap on the wrist for defacing school property. What's ironic about your continual whining about Martin only being "guilty of being black" is that the REASON he wasn't investigated for stealing that jewelry is that both the Superintendent and the Chief of the School Police had made a decision not to prosecute young blacks in the Miami Dade school system for non-violent crimes. Not only didn't the School Police follow up on the stolen jewelry...they never even notified Martin's parents that he has been caught with what looked like stolen items.



They "looked like" stolen items?  What do "stolen items" look like, exactly?  Because the Miami Dade police couldn't match them to anything reported stolen.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 13, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Actually what they did was give *preferential* treatment to minority students. How that equates to "Keeping the Negros in their Place" is something you'll have to explain!
> ...



They caught him with items that were obviously stolen...but instead of calling up the regular Miami Dade Police and involving them in this case (which would have then been counted as a "crime") the Miami Dade School Police ignored the stolen jewelry (classifying it as "found")...didn't file a report with the regular Police and then suspended Trayvon for a minor transgression (tagging) without even informing his parents about the jewelry that was in Trayvon's backpack that he had no explanation for.  You can't get more preferential treatment than that, Joey!  It's the equivalent of being stopped by the police in your car because you rolled a stop sign...the policeman discovering that you were drunk with a half empty bottle of vodka between your legs...and then only citing you for failure to stop at a stop sign while he confiscated the bottle of vodka and wrote in his report that he "found" it on the sidewalk while completely ignoring your intoxication!  If a police force did THAT because the Chief of Police and the Mayor of that town decided that they wanted to give the *impression* that DUI's were dramatically decreasing under their watch and told their officers not to arrest anyone for DUI...there would be OUTRAGE if their plan was divulged!  Yet that is EXACTLY what the Superintendent of Schools did with his Chief of the School Police and you laud him for his "outrage" that someone leaked confidential information!  What happened is someone blew the whistle on what they had been doing!


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 13, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > What's pathetic, Joey is that the School Police didn't even TRY to connect that jewelry to an actual crime! They did that because they didn't want to inflate their crime statistics! So they ignored the jewelry that appeared to be stolen and gave Trayvon Martin a slap on the wrist for defacing school property. What's ironic about your continual whining about Martin only being "guilty of being black" is that the REASON he wasn't investigated for stealing that jewelry is that both the Superintendent and the Chief of the School Police had made a decision not to prosecute young blacks in the Miami Dade school system for non-violent crimes. Not only didn't the School Police follow up on the stolen jewelry...they never even notified Martin's parents that he has been caught with what looked like stolen items.
> ...



The Miami Dade Police didn't TRY to match them to anything because the Miami Dade School Police classified them as "found" and never asked that the regular Police TRY and match them to a stolen items report.  You've bought into the excuse making that began once what the Miami Dade School Police's little game of hiding crime by reclassifying it was exposed.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 13, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > What assumptions? Martin was seen on video camera defacing a school locker. Because he's on tape committing that act of vandalism, the school authorities are legally entitled to search his back pack to look for the marker he used to write WTF on the locker. The jewelry and the screwdriver were in plain sight when that search was conducted so the discovery of those items can than be used against Martin.
> ...


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 13, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



So Trayvon carried around women's jewelry that was given to him by a friend who he wouldn't identify, nothing suspicious there.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 13, 2015)

He was also caught with a baggy that contained pot residue and a pipe on school property.  So would anyone out there like to explain where it was that sweet, innocent little Trayvon was coming up with the money to buy pot and make his lean?  He didn't work.  Yet he seemed to have cash.  Did anyone ever ask his parents that question?  Were they giving Trayvon a substantial allowance?  Because last time I checked...pot isn't cheap!  So where was this young man getting the money to buy his dope?  He was on social media trying to buy the good meds to make lean.  Where was he getting the money to afford that?


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 13, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > What assumptions? Martin was seen on video camera defacing a school locker. Because he's on tape committing that act of vandalism, the school authorities are legally entitled to search his back pack to look for the marker he used to write WTF on the locker. The jewelry and the screwdriver were in plain sight when that search was conducted so the discovery of those items can than be used against Martin.
> ...




   Martin was shot-in-self-defense.
  The Sanford police came to that conclusion, and the jury came to the same conclusion, that Zimmerman legally defended himself against a criminal thug.
  Defending yourself is LEGAL and MORAL.
  Tell the criminal thugs not to stalk and attack law-abiding citizens, that are legally armed, it could be the last thing they do.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



That's correct and there's no arguing with that point.  However, I still think that Zimmerman should have never left his vehicle and that Trayvon should not have doubled back to fight him.  

If Trayvon was not a "thug" but just a regular teenaged boy, I'm not sure he would not have the same reaction.  Boys at that age are known to be more aggressive because of hormonal reasons.  

Also, it may be "moral" and "legal" but that is still a very difficult thing to live with.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 13, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > So according to you, when one is caught breaking the law one should just let them go if they happen to be black? When caught defacing school property if black one should be exempt from being searched and punished?
> ...


Look you fucking loon the jewelry was never matched to anything until long after Martin was dead, and why you ask? because the school was covering up crimes to look good. As for the shooting what justifies it is the fact that Zimmerman was being pounded into a cement walk way and his life was in danger.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...




  Zimmerman left his truck because the dispatcher ask Zimmerman if he (Zimmerman) could see which way Martin had gone.
  THAT was when Zimmerman got outta his truck to see which way Martin had gone.
  The dispatcher then asked Zimmerman "Are you following him", to which Zimmerman replied "YES".
  The dispatcher then said "we don't need you to do that", to which Zimmerman replied "OK" and was heading back to his truck when Martin confronted Zimmerman and viciously attacked Zimmerman.
  Zimmerman cried out for help but no one came to help him, so Zimmerman drew his legal 9 mm and shot Martin one time.
  Zimmerman did everything he could before he drew his 9 mm and shot, including yelling for help, which did not come.
  Zimmerman felt he had no choice but to defend himself against Martin's vicious attack.
   It is sad that Martin forced Zimmerman to shoot him, now Zimmerman has to live with that for the rest of his life.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > bgr39 said:
> ...



yeah, well, I cannot argue that Zimmerman was wrong.  However, I still think it was a poor decision on his part to leave his vehicle and follow the boy.  A teenaged boy might think he is a pervert or something.  Teenaged boys don't always think before they act.  It's a darn shame that he had to lose his life over it.  I'm sure that Mr. Zimmerman wishes for a different outcome as well.  I'm sure it's no fun to take someone's life and then to have to live with it, even if it was self defense.  Too bad cooler heads didn't prevail, because I just feel like if it weren't for some bad decisions on both parts (especially the boy but he is a kid), then maybe this would not have happened at all.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 13, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > So according to you, when one is caught breaking the law one should just let them go if they happen to be black? When caught defacing school property if black one should be exempt from being searched and punished?
> ...




  Zimmerman was most likely thinking "Maybe I should do something before this criminal thug kills me or gives me permanent brain damage"!


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 14, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> They caught him with items that were obviously stolen...but instead of calling up the regular Miami Dade Police and involving them in this case (which would have then been counted as a "crime") the Miami Dade School Police ignored the stolen jewelry (classifying it as "found")...didn't file a report with the regular Police



No matter how many times you repeat that shit, it doesn't become true.  



Oldstyle said:


> He was also caught with a baggy that contained pot residue and a pipe on school property.



*OH MY GOD, HE HAD POT!!!!!!   REEFER MADNESS, BABY!!!!*







So let me gets this straight.  Zimmerman beats women, threatens strangers in traffic and shoots a kid, and you guys go to the mattresses for him, but fucking Trayvon was smoking some weed, and that little bastard DESERVED TO DIE!!!!!  

Naw, you guys aren't racist.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 14, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> Zimmerman was most likely thinking "Maybe I should do something before this criminal thug kills me or gives me permanent brain damage"!



Zimmerman was more likely thinking, "Hey, this kid fights back unlike all those women I slap around."


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 14, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> So Trayvon carried around women's jewelry that was given to him by a friend who he wouldn't identify, nothing suspicious there.



Suspicious or not, until you have something called PROOF, you really don't have anything.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> yeah, well, I cannot argue that Zimmerman was wrong. However, I still think it was a poor decision on his part to leave his vehicle and follow the boy. A teenaged boy might think he is a pervert or something. Teenaged boys don't always think before they act. It's a darn shame that he had to lose his life over it. I'm sure that Mr. Zimmerman wishes for a different outcome as well. I'm sure it's no fun to take someone's life and then to have to live with it, even if it was self defense. Too bad cooler heads didn't prevail, because I just feel like if it weren't for some bad decisions on both parts (especially the boy but he is a kid), then maybe this would not have happened at all.



Hey, a world where a shithead like Zimmeran couldn't own a gun. His fat pussy ass stays in the truck, the kid goes home with his skittles and we never hear about this.  

Works for me.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 14, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > So Trayvon carried around women's jewelry that was given to him by a friend who he wouldn't identify, nothing suspicious there.
> ...


Which is what you have, nothing.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 14, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > yeah, well, I cannot argue that Zimmerman was wrong. However, I still think it was a poor decision on his part to leave his vehicle and follow the boy. A teenaged boy might think he is a pervert or something. Teenaged boys don't always think before they act. It's a darn shame that he had to lose his life over it. I'm sure that Mr. Zimmerman wishes for a different outcome as well. I'm sure it's no fun to take someone's life and then to have to live with it, even if it was self defense. Too bad cooler heads didn't prevail, because I just feel like if it weren't for some bad decisions on both parts (especially the boy but he is a kid), then maybe this would not have happened at all.
> ...



  In a world where honest, law-abiding citizens cannot legally own/carry guns, criminal thugs beat, rob and kill at-will and the is no one to stop them.
  The criminals own the block/city and ply their trade openly and maim and kill anyone that gets in their way.
  Some like to beat and kill as a hobby (knock-out game, kill for pleasure, etc)
  YOU know, Martin's way "get in my way and I'll beat you to death"!
  Kinda like Chicago, NYC, L.A. etc. .........  You know,   "LIBERAL-RUN CITIES"!!!!
  "IT WORKS FOR LIBERALS"!


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 14, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> In a world where honest, law-abiding citizens cannot legally own/carry guns, criminal thugs beat, rob and kill at-will and the is no one to stop them.



yet, in Japan, law abiding citizens can't own guns, and guess what, they have a fraction of our crime rate.  You could insert france, Germany, Italy, the UK in there, and you get pretty much the same answer.  Guns don't make you safer.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 14, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > In a world where honest, law-abiding citizens cannot legally own/carry guns, criminal thugs beat, rob and kill at-will and the is no one to stop them.
> ...




                    ROTFLMFAO
  Zimmerman's gun made HIM safer (safer that the beating he WOULD'VE received IF he didn't have his gun)!!
  Zimmerman's alive, the criminal is dead!
  MY gun makes ME safer.
  Responsible, law-abiding citizens guns make them safer.
  Thousands of people are safer, every year, thanks to their legal guns!!
  Republican= liberal that has been mugged.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 14, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > They caught him with items that were obviously stolen...but instead of calling up the regular Miami Dade Police and involving them in this case (which would have then been counted as a "crime") the Miami Dade School Police ignored the stolen jewelry (classifying it as "found")...didn't file a report with the regular Police
> ...




    Martin viciously attacked and beat a law-abiding citizen ...... that was armed .....
   The Sanford police said that it was a justified killing.
   The jury said it was a justified killing.
    It is called "suicide by armed citizen".


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 14, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > In a world where honest, law-abiding citizens cannot legally own/carry guns, criminal thugs beat, rob and kill at-will and the is no one to stop them.
> ...




   Gee, I wonder how many of the surviving family of the people that were murdered in Japan wish their dead relative had a deadly weapon to save their life with?
  BUT, liberals know better," what is best for EVERYONE"!!


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 14, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > They caught him with items that were obviously stolen...but instead of calling up the regular Miami Dade Police and involving them in this case (which would have then been counted as a "crime") the Miami Dade School Police ignored the stolen jewelry (classifying it as "found")...didn't file a report with the regular Police
> ...



You amuse me, Joey...you tar and feather George Zimmerman with rumors and innuendo but when someone simply points out that Trayvon Martin wasn't the little angel that you liberals made him out to be then you accuse them of racism!

There is a reason why the Chief of the Miami Dade School Police got fired from his job less than a year after being commended for lowering crime rates so drastically in the schools he oversaw and that reason is that he DIDN'T lower crime rates at all...he simply hid the crimes that had taken place.  Trayvon Martin was just one of the students that didn't face criminal charges because the game that the Police Chief and the Superintendent were playing.

I could care less if Trayvon Martin smoked some weed.  The fact that he did however begs the question...how did he afford to buy his weed?  How did he afford to buy the prescription meds he was looking for on-line to make his lean with?  

He didn't work.  So where did all the money come from?  Was it from committing burglaries?  The jewelry and flat head screwdriver recovered from his back pack makes that a question that should have been asked.  If he was committing robberies in Miami to support himself then is it far fetched to think he might have been looking for some place to break into that night in Sanford when he was walking aimlessly looking into people's homes?

You don't want to explore any of these issues though...do you Joey?  You don't want to discuss them because they shoot so many holes in your narrative that Trayvon Martin was an innocent child who was stalked by a racist gun nut who murdered him in cold blood.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 14, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> ROTFLMFAO
> Zimmerman's gun made HIM safer (safer that the beating he WOULD'VE received IF he didn't have his gun)!!
> Zimmerman's alive, the criminal is dead!
> MY gun makes ME safer.
> ...



Democrat- Conservative who'se been downsized.  

BUt anyway, no, you are really k ind of fucking stupid if you think a gun makes you any safer. 

43 times more likely to kill someone in the household than a bad guy.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 14, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> Gee, I wonder how many of the surviving family of the people that were murdered in Japan wish their dead relative had a deadly weapon to save their life with?
> BUT, liberals know better," what is best for EVERYONE"!!



Japan has less than 600 murders a year.  We have nearly 16,000.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 14, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> You amuse me, Joey...you tar and feather George Zimmerman with rumors and innuendo but when someone simply points out that Trayvon Martin wasn't the little angel that you liberals made him out to be then you accuse them of racism!



Uh, his own cousin accused him of molestation. His girlfriends and wife called the cops on him for beating them.  

But at least he wasn't smoking weed.  



Oldstyle said:


> You don't want to explore any of these issues though...do you Joey? You don't want to discuss them because they shoot so many holes in your narrative that Trayvon Martin was an innocent child who was stalked by a racist gun nut who murdered him in cold blood.



No, I don't. Because frankly, after the Zimmerman defense team spent 2.5 million demonizing this kid, all you got was, "Oh, he tags some lockers!"  and "Oh, he smoked some weed".


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 14, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > ROTFLMFAO
> ...




    Thousands of times a year, people protect themselves or someone else from having a crime committed against them or committed against some other law-abiding citizen, by criminal thugs such as Martin committed against Zimmerman.
  Thanks a lot, but I will continue to have/carry my legal guns every legal place I go.
  IF some criminal thug attempts to commit a crime against myself or some other law-abiding citizen, I will have no compunction about defending myself or others with deadly force, IF necessary.
  You can go on dreaming about a "perfect world", but I live in reality and understand what can REALLY happen to someone that underestimates criminal thugs


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 14, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > Gee, I wonder how many of the surviving family of the people that were murdered in Japan wish their dead relative had a deadly weapon to save their life with?
> ...




    How many of those US murders were committed with guns that were legally carried, like Zimmerman had?
  How many of those murders were committed by law-abiding citizens that legally owned those guns?
  Why don't you worry about the criminals that use the illegal guns?
  Tell the ATF to enforce all gun-laws as they were written before you try to pass any more useless laws that only try to take guns away from legal gun owners.
 The NYC police took thousands of illegal guns outta the hands of criminals ................ BEFORE the liberals put a stop to it.
  ????Why do you want only the criminals to have guns????


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 14, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > You amuse me, Joey...you tar and feather George Zimmerman with rumors and innuendo but when someone simply points out that Trayvon Martin wasn't the little angel that you liberals made him out to be then you accuse them of racism!
> ...




    You forgot to add "Martin savagely beat a law-abiding citizen who broke no laws".


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 14, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> Thousands of times a year, people protect themselves or someone else from having a crime committed against them or committed against some other law-abiding citizen, by criminal thugs such as Martin committed against Zimmerman.



No, they don't.  DGU's are rare.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 14, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> How many of those US murders were committed with guns that were legally carried, like Zimmerman had?
> How many of those murders were committed by law-abiding citizens that legally owned those guns?
> Why don't you worry about the criminals that use the illegal guns?



I do worry about illegal guns.  I worry about a gun industry that goes out of its way to make sure that criminals have easy access to them. 

So guys like you will wet yourselves and want one, too.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 14, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > You amuse me, Joey...you tar and feather George Zimmerman with rumors and innuendo but when someone simply points out that Trayvon Martin wasn't the little angel that you liberals made him out to be then you accuse them of racism!
> ...



You forgot about the twelve pieces of women's jewelry and the man's wrist watch, Joey!  Funny...the Miami Dade School Police deliberately forgot about that stuff too!

All the Zimmerman defense team did was set the record straight after the main stream media went with a deification of Trayvon Martin...painting him as an innocent young child skipping along the sidewalk after buying candy at the store only to be stalked and killed by a racist gun nut who shot him without provocation.

The truth is that Trayvon Martin was a thug wannabe who was somehow supporting a drug habit although he didn't work anywhere and had a backpack full of items that he couldn't explain how he came to possess!  I didn't miss that you don't want anything to do with explaining how it is Trayvon was getting his cash, Joey.  Anyone with half a brain and a little common sense is going to guess that he was either selling drugs to support his own drug use...or he was stealing to support that same drug use.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 14, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > Thousands of times a year, people protect themselves or someone else from having a crime committed against them or committed against some other law-abiding citizen, by criminal thugs such as Martin committed against Zimmerman.
> ...



The truth is that there is virtually no way to quantify how many crimes are prevented simply because someone who was contemplating committing a crime got cold feet at the last moment because they were scared that their victim might be armed and fight back.  If you removed that uncertainty from a criminal's mind then physically imposing men like Michael Brown would feel free to terrorize their neighbors.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 14, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> You forgot about the twelve pieces of women's jewelry and the man's wrist watch, Joey! Funny...the Miami Dade School Police deliberately forgot about that stuff too!



no, they just couldn't match it to an actual crime, which you keep avoiding.



Oldstyle said:


> All the Zimmerman defense team did was set the record straight after the main stream media went with a deification of Trayvon Martin...painting him as an innocent young child skipping along the sidewalk after buying candy at the store only to be stalked and killed by a racist gun nut who shot him without provocation.



You mean they villified the victim.  Let's go back to the good old days when we could drag up a rape victim's sex life, too.  That would bring the rape rate down, as only virgins and nuns could expect justice.



Oldstyle said:


> The truth is that Trayvon Martin was a thug wannabe who was somehow supporting a drug habit although he didn't work anywhere and had a backpack full of items that he couldn't explain how he came to possess! I didn't miss that you don't want anything to do with explaining how it is Trayvon was getting his cash, Joey. Anyone with half a brain and a little common sense is going to guess that he was either selling drugs to support his own drug use...or he was stealing to support that same drug use.



Or he was just a typical 17 year old who didn't respect authority because most 17 year olds don't.

I don't know or care how he was getting his cash.  I know all my brother's friends were able to get pot pretty easily and none of them had jobs. But they were white, so they didn't have to worry about being shot.  Or even arrested.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 14, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > You forgot about the twelve pieces of women's jewelry and the man's wrist watch, Joey! Funny...the Miami Dade School Police deliberately forgot about that stuff too!
> ...



You don't seem to grasp what was happening down there in Miami, Joey!  The Miami Dade School Police were making themselves look good by burying crimes that students committed...reclassifying them as either Baker Act cases or school disciplinary cases.  The jewelry found in Trayvon Martin's backpack wasn't matched to stolen jewelry because the School Police never called the regular Miami police and told them that they'd recovered items that most likely were stolen.  The School Police didn't WANT that jewelry linked to a robbery because then the real Police would have wanted to arrest the person who had that jewelry in his possession!  The School Police classified that recovered jewelry as "found" and simply sent it over to the property room where it sat.  The items actually DID match items that were taken from a home very near Krop High where Martin attended school.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 14, 2015)

Why is it that Trayvon Martin qualifies as the "victim" in this, Joey?  Yes, he was the one who was shot and died but since he was the one who instigated the violence by leaving the safety of the townhouse he was staying in to walk back, accost, knock to the ground and climb on top of and beat a man who was doing nothing more than trying to follow him at a distance to let the Police know what he was doing.

You vilified George Zimmerman completely.  Yet when someone points out that Trayvon Martin was no angel...you accuse that person of being a racist and blaming the victim.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 14, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



*You amuse me, Joey.*
agreed that is why he is not taken seriously 

--LOL


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm curious, Joey...you say your brother's friends didn't have jobs but were able to afford to buy pot?  Where did they get their cash from?  Indulgent parents?  Do you naively think that Trayvon's parents were lavishing him with a big allowance?  His "parents" couldn't have cared less about what Trayvon Martin was doing with his life.  They had divorced long ago and his dad had already moved on from the woman he left Sybrina Fulton for...to Brandi Green.  Sybrina Fulton hadn't been Trayvon's mother figure for years...his step mother Alicia Stanley is the one who raised young Trayvon from age 7 to age 15.  She treated Trayvon like he was her own child.  That all changed however when Tracy Martin started cheating on her with Brandi Green.  The reality is that Trayvon's father bounced that kid all over hell and gone because he didn't have a faithful bone in his body.  Trayvon was just baggage.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 15, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> You don't seem to grasp what was happening down there in Miami, Joey! The Miami Dade School Police were making themselves look good by burying crimes that students committed...reclassifying them as either Baker Act cases or school disciplinary cases. The jewelry found in Trayvon Martin's backpack wasn't matched to stolen jewelry because the School Police never called the regular Miami police and told them that they'd recovered items that most likely were stolen.



Uh, yeah, they were called and no, they couldn't.  

Here, we are going to try this again. 

Police investigated Trayvon Martin over jewelry - Boston.com

_*SANFORD, Fla.—Women's jewelry and a watch found in Trayvon Martin's school backpack last fall could not be tied to any reported thefts, the Miami-Dade Police Department said Tuesday. - 

Miami-Dade Police confirmed that it had been asked by school police to help identify the property taken from Martin's backpack. It notified school police that the jewelry did not match any that had been reported stolen.  *_

So why do you keep repeating this lie?



Oldstyle said:


> I'm curious, Joey...you say your brother's friends didn't have jobs but were able to afford to buy pot? Where did they get their cash from? Indulgent parents? Do you naively think that Trayvon's parents were lavishing him with a big allowance? His "parents" couldn't have cared less about what Trayvon Martin was doing with his life. They had divorced long ago and his dad had already moved on from the woman he left Sybrina Fulton for...to Brandi Green. Sybrina Fulton hadn't been Trayvon's mother figure for years...his step mother Alicia Stanley is the one who raised young Trayvon from age 7 to age 15. She treated Trayvon like he was her own child. That all changed however when Tracy Martin started cheating on her with Brandi Green. The reality is that Trayvon's father bounced that kid all over hell and gone because he didn't have a faithful bone in his body. Trayvon was just baggage.



I had one brother who routinely stole money out of my wallet, even after a few ass-kickings. But that's neither here nor there. Pot just isn't that expensive, guy. that's why teens like it as the high of choice. 

Your further rant about how he was shuffled between parents-  hey guess what, guy, White People do that all the time.  And we aren't shooting their kids in the middle of the street.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 15, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> Why is it that Trayvon Martin qualifies as the "victim" in this, Joey? Yes, he was the one who was shot and died but since he was the one who instigated the violence by leaving the safety of the townhouse he was staying in to walk back, accost, knock to the ground and climb on top of and beat a man who was doing nothing more than trying to follow him at a distance to let the Police know what he was doing.



Or he was a guy who was looking to rape a young boy and he wasn't about to lead that freak back to his house.  If Zimmerman had said, "Neighborhood watch. The Police are on their way!" and Trayvon still started whaling on him, then Trayvon would have been totally in the wrong. Zimmerman didn't do that for some reason.  He was just out to shoot him a negro that night. 



Oldstyle said:


> You vilified George Zimmerman completely. Yet when someone points out that Trayvon Martin was no angel...you accuse that person of being a racist and blaming the victim.



exactly my point. When a woman is raped, we don't enter evidence that she slept around as evidence she was asking for it, but we do let it be known that the rapist had raped other women. 

Point was, between Zimmerman and Martin, only Zimmerman had a criminal record.  And he was still able to buy a gun and gun down a child with it.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 15, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > Thousands of times a year, people protect themselves or someone else from having a crime committed against them or committed against some other law-abiding citizen, by criminal thugs such as Martin committed against Zimmerman.
> ...




   People don't have to shoot and kill someone just to defend themselves with a firearm.
  People don't even have to fire the weapon, just producing the weapon can persuade a criminal to leave you alone.
  Sometimes you have to use your weapon to stop a crime, as Zimmerman did.
  Here are just a few of the reported cases.
  A lot of times the stories go unreported because they only had to show they were armed.
  Of course, an anti-gunner wont believe ANYTHING that might upset your apple-cart, but it is true about people protecting themselves against crime,
  There are waaaaay over ten million people with CCW's in the USA, that carry every.
  I just wish they would allow honest, law-abiding people in the inner-city (read that BLACK) to own and carry guns to protect themselves and their loved ones.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 15, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > How many of those US murders were committed with guns that were legally carried, like Zimmerman had?
> ...




  When do I hear you ranting about all the black-on-black crime which makes up the overwhelming black deaths in the country??
  You're just pissing and moaning because Martin was killed by a law-abiding citizen who was defending himself against a vicious attack by Martin.
  IF Martin had been shot with an illegal gun by a criminal, you would have NEVER even mentioned it, neither would Obama, Holder, Sharpton OR the MSM.
  You are just pissin'-in-the-wind with your spun arguments.
  The Sanford police said it was justified-shooting after a thorough investigation.
  The jury agreed that it was a justified-shooting by finding Zimmerman INNOCENT, after seeing/hearing ALL the evidence.
  Martin was a criminal thug that viciously attacked Zimmerman, who had broken no laws.
  Zimmerman suffered a vicious beating for which he defended himself with his 9mm, that he legally owned and legally carried that night.
  Martin brought about his own death by attacking an armed citizen.
  Maybe THAT will be a lesson to other would-be thug criminals: Don't attack law-abiding citizens.
  BTW, It seems that you anti-gunners "wet your pants" everytime you hear that some defended themself against a criminal attack, with a LEGAL gun.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 15, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > You don't seem to grasp what was happening down there in Miami, Joey! The Miami Dade School Police were making themselves look good by burying crimes that students committed...reclassifying them as either Baker Act cases or school disciplinary cases. The jewelry found in Trayvon Martin's backpack wasn't matched to stolen jewelry because the School Police never called the regular Miami police and told them that they'd recovered items that most likely were stolen.
> ...



So your reply to my questioning how it was that Trayvon Martin got HIS money to buy pot is to relate that your brother got it by stealing?  That's my entire point, you buffoon!  Martin was either stealing to finance his highs or he was selling drugs to finance his highs or a combination of the two.  So if Martin is like your brother...a thief...which judging from what the School Police found in Trayvon's backpack is a fair assumption...then it puts George Zimmerman's description of him as walking aimlessly and looking in people's windows in a whole different light.  He's no longer the innocent "child" on his way back from the store with candy...he's actually the troubled young man who was only in Sanford that night because he'd been suspended from school after being caught with stolen goods.  The ONLY reason that Martin doesn't have a criminal arrest record for theft is that the Miami Dade School Police are manipulating crime statistics to make themselves look good and turned a felony into a school truancy issue.  If the Miami Dade Police had done their job correctly then Martin DOES have a criminal record and George Zimmerman's description is no longer that of a "racist" who profiled an innocent child but an astute observation of someone solely interested in protecting his neighborhood from thieves!


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 15, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it that Trayvon Martin qualifies as the "victim" in this, Joey? Yes, he was the one who was shot and died but since he was the one who instigated the violence by leaving the safety of the townhouse he was staying in to walk back, accost, knock to the ground and climb on top of and beat a man who was doing nothing more than trying to follow him at a distance to let the Police know what he was doing.
> ...



Trayon was totally in the wrong with the first punch he threw, Joey!  He has zero right to leave the safety of the townhouse he was staying at...walk several hundred yards BACK to confront someone...and then assault them.  If the Police had shown up before the fatal shot was fired that night and had come upon Martin sitting atop Zimmerman and giving him that beating...then there is little doubt that Martin would have been arrested for assault and battery.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 15, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...




he would have gone into a youth diversionary program that does not track priors


----------



## dannyboys (Mar 15, 2015)

If George had have been a negro no one would have ever heard about the shooting. Since 'T-bone' was shot how many negroes have attacked another negro and got shot for their trouble? Answer: Thousands.
 How many were shot when they were pounding another negro's head on the ground? Hundreds.
No one ever hears about these killings. Why? B/c who the fuck cares? That's why.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 15, 2015)

not  even made the national news 

hardly would have been a foot note in the local news as well


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 15, 2015)

Your Boston.com article has it's facts wrong, Joey.  The Miami Dade School Police did not ask the Miami Dade Police if the items found in Trayvon's backpack matched any items reported stolen.  That would have defeated the purpose of their sweeping the whole thing under the rug.  The School Police didn't want an investigation into "theft" because the School Police had no intention of admitting there ever WAS a theft!  They classified the items as "found" and sent them over to the police property room where they sat on a shelf.  The Miami Dade School Police Chief went ballistic when some of his people leaked the information about what really took place because he didn't want the public to know what he and the Superintendent of Schools had been doing to lower crime rates in the schools that they oversaw.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 15, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> People don't have to shoot and kill someone just to defend themselves with a firearm.
> People don't even have to fire the weapon, just producing the weapon can persuade a criminal to leave you alone.



Yeah, don't think so.  

The thing is, to even get to the low-ball end of 65,000 DGU's, you would have to believe that guns were pulled in a situation 65,000 times, but only 200 times was a bad guy sent to the morgue with a toe-tag.  

That that would mean that 99.7% of the time when a gun is pulled, the gun owner shows enough restraint not to kill anyone?  

Really? Really? 

Sorry, I listen to you gun nuts fantasize all day about the people you just can't wait to shoot.  I just can't think you guys are capable of 99.7% restraint.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 15, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> Your Boston.com article has it's facts wrong, Joey. The Miami Dade School Police did not ask the Miami Dade Police if the items found in Trayvon's backpack matched any items reported stolen.



I've posted two sources that said that the Miami Dade Police Department was asked about the jewelry Trayvon had on him, and they couldn't match it to a known burglary.  

You've yet to post any article from a credible new source with your claim that the stuff Trayvon had wasn't checked. 

Oh, wait, here's another one. 

Police investigated Trayvon Martin over jewelry theGrio

Miami-Dade Police confirmed Tuesday that the jewelry didn’t match any that had been reported stolen.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 15, 2015)

dannyboys said:


> If George had have been a negro no one would have ever heard about the shooting. Since 'T-bone' was shot how many negroes have attacked another negro and got shot for their trouble? Answer: Thousands.
> How many were shot when they were pounding another negro's head on the ground? Hundreds.
> No one ever hears about these killings. Why? B/c who the fuck cares? That's why.



If another black had shot another black kid, and was still standing around, he'd have gone to jail, there'd have been a real investigation, and there'd have been prison time involved.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 15, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> Trayon was totally in the wrong with the first punch he threw, Joey! He has zero right to leave the safety of the townhouse he was staying at...walk several hundred yards BACK to confront someone...and then assault them. If the Police had shown up before the fatal shot was fired that night and had come upon Martin sitting atop Zimmerman and giving him that beating...then there is little doubt that Martin would have been arrested for assault and battery.



Or he would have said, "Hey, he was stalking me, even after I tired to get away from him, and he never identified himself as Neighborhood watch.  I thought he was some queer child molestor!"


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 15, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> So your reply to my questioning how it was that Trayvon Martin got HIS money to buy pot is to relate that your brother got it by stealing? That's my entire point, you buffoon! Martin was either stealing to finance his highs or he was selling drugs to finance his highs or a combination of the two.



no, im saying pot wasn't expensive enough where it was that big of a deal.  I mean, I know you want this kid to be Al Capone or some shit, but he kind of sounds like a typical teenager.  



Oldstyle said:


> So if Martin is like your brother...a thief...which judging from what the School Police found in Trayvon's backpack is a fair assumption...then it puts George Zimmerman's description of him as walking aimlessly and looking in people's windows in a whole different light. He's no longer the innocent "child" on his way back from the store with candy...he's actually the troubled young man who was only in Sanford that night because he'd been suspended from school after being caught with stolen goods.



Or he's just the victim of a racist asshole who got his ass beat by a teenager.  

But, shit, what sad times we live in when white people can't shoot black children with impunity.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 15, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > People don't have to shoot and kill someone just to defend themselves with a firearm.
> ...




  Just because you can't show any "restraint not to kill anyone", doesn't meant that everyone is as weak-willed as you are.
  THAT is why you are checked through the FBI, homeland security, the state police and the local police, BEFORE you are allowed to get a CCW.
  In some cases, it could cost a thousand dollars or more and the person has to wait up to a year, BEFORE you can get your CCW.
  People with CCW's KNOW the awesome responsibility that goes with having a CCW, And KNOW they could spend the rest of their life in prison, IF they misuse it.
  Unlike weak-willed people like you and the rest of you liberals, People WITH a CCW DO show a lot of restraint.
 Any firearm infractions and their CCW is gone, "faster that a liberal running from the truth", and CCW-holders KNOW IT!


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 15, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> Just because you can't show any "restraint not to kill anyone", doesn't meant that everyone is as weak-willed as you are.
> THAT is why you are checked through the FBI, homeland security, the state police and the local police, BEFORE you are allowed to get a CCW.



Yeah.  The problem with that argument is that Holmes, Loughner and Cho all passed background checks and were able to buy guns.  

We were talking about DGU's, not just CCA permits.  



bgr39 said:


> In some cases, it could cost a thousand dollars or more and the person has to wait up to a year, BEFORE you can get your CCW.
> People with CCW's KNOW the awesome responsibility that goes with having a CCW, And KNOW they could spend the rest of their life in prison, IF they misuse it.



Nobody told these guys. 

Mass Shootings by Concealed Handgun Permit Holders in 2009

On Valentine s Day, 35 year-old Frank Garcia drove into the parking lot of the Lakeside Memorial Hospital parking lot in Brockport, New York, at approximately 5:00 AM. Just four days earlier, he had been fired from his nursing position at the hospital. Garcia spotted Mary Silliman, 23, a former co-worker who was on a break, and physically attacked her. Two individuals who were driving by the hospital at that moment, Randal Norman and Audra Dillion, saw Garcia beating Silliman and stopped to help. When they got out of their car, Garcia opened fire with a .40-caliber Glock pistol, killing Norman and Silliman. Dillion was also shot, but survived her injuries. Garcia then drove 50 miles to Canandaigua, New York, where he went to the home of another former co-worker. There, he shot Kimberly Glatz and her husband Christopher execution-style in front of their 14 year-old daughter and 13 year-old son.

Garcia possessed a permit to carry a concealed handgun in New York. State officials denied his request for a permit three times before granting him one in 2007.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 15, 2015)

Oh, wait, here's another... 

On March 10, 28 year-old Michael McLendon began a shooting rampage at the house in Coffee County, Alabama, where he lived with his mother. First, he shot and killed her and her four dogs, then laid them around the living room couch, which he soaked with paint thinner and lit on fire. McLendon then got into his car wearing a vest loaded with ammunition and armed with a .38 caliber handgun, a shotgun, and two assault rifles (an SKS and a Bushmaster). He drove to another house where he had lived with his uncle and aunt, James and Phyllis White. The two were sitting on the porch with their daughter, Tracy M. Wise, 34, her son, Dean, 15, and a family that lived across the street: Andrea Myers, 31 (the wife of a local sheriff s deputy), and her two children, 4-month old Ella and 18-month old Corrine. McLendon s great aunt, Virginia White, 74, was in a trailer parked in the White s yard. McLendon exited his vehicle and opened fire on them all, killing everyone but Phyllis White and Ella Myers.







McClendon then killed another man, James Starling, 24, on a nearby street, shooting him in the back as he tried to run away. Rounding the corner, he shot and killed Sonya Smith, 43, outside a convenience store. Two men, Jeffrey Nelson, 50, and Greg McCullough, 49, were shot and injured at the store. McLendon continued on to the town of Geneva with the police were in pursuit. Still spraying fire, he killed motorist Bruce Malloy, 51. The chase ended at Reliable Products, a metals plant where McClendon had once worked. There he engaged in a shootout with law enforcement officers before entering the business, turning a gun on himself, and taking his own life.

During the entire rampage, which lasted approximately 50 minutes, McLendon fired more than 200 rounds, killed 10 innocent people, and wounded six.

McLendon held a permit to carry a concealed handgun which had been issued by the Coffee County Sheriff s Department.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 15, 2015)

WOW, I'm feeling much safer... 

On April 4, 23 year-old Richard Poplawski shot and killed three police officers who were responding to a 911 call at his home in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania. Poplawski, wearing a bulletproof vest and armed with a shotgun and an AK-47-style assault rifle, ambushed two officers who entered his house. He then managed to hold off police and SWAT team members who responded to the scene for four hours, firing approximately 100 rounds in the process. Poplawski has been charged with three counts of criminal homicide and nine counts of attempted homicide, including the wounding of a policeman who was trying to assist a fallen officer.




*Poplawski is a White Supremacist with a long and disturbing history of violent behavior. He frequently visited, and posted messages at, the Neo-Nazi website Stormfront.org. *Poplawski s best friend, Edward Perkovic, stated that he didn’t like the Zionists controlling the media and controlling, you know, our freedom of speech.  On November 1, 2008, Poplawski wrote on Stormfront: A revolutionary is always regarded as a nutcase at first, their ideas dismissed as fantasy … If a total collapse is what it takes to wake our brethren and guarantee future generations of white children walk this continent, if that is what it takes to restore our freedoms and recapture our land: let it begin this very second and not a moment later. 

*Perkovic also reported that Poplawski possessed a permit to carry a concealed handgun in the state of Pennsylvania*. “I’ve seen it. He showed it to me. He said, ‘Eddie, get one of these,’” remembers Perkovic. Poplawski also posted on the Pennsylvania Firearm Owners website under the username RWhiteman  and in one thread complained that the state of Maryland did not recognize his concealed carry permit when he traveled there.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 15, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it that Trayvon Martin qualifies as the "victim" in this, Joey? Yes, he was the one who was shot and died but since he was the one who instigated the violence by leaving the safety of the townhouse he was staying in to walk back, accost, knock to the ground and climb on top of and beat a man who was doing nothing more than trying to follow him at a distance to let the Police know what he was doing.
> ...




    Gee, can you show us how many criminal convictions that George Zimmerman had on his record?
   There is a lot of innuendo about the criminal thug Martin too, but show us all what Zimmerman has been convicted of.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 15, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> Gee, can you show us how many criminal convictions that George Zimmerman had on his record?
> There is a lot of innuendo about the criminal thug Martin too, but show us all what Zimmerman has been convicted of.



Trayvon didn't shoot anyone.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 15, 2015)

Oh, wait. BONUS... 

On November 5, Major Nidal Malik Hasan, a licensed Army psychiatrist, walked into the Soldier Readiness Processing Center on Fort Hood military base in Killeen, Texas. After yelling Allahu akbar,  Hasan, 39, opened fired with a FN Herstal Five-seveN semiautomatic handgun, killing 13 people (12 of them Soldiers) and wounding 34 others before he was shot by military police. Hasan sustained multiple injuries but survived. He will face 13 charges of premeditated murder in a military court. The shooting ranks as the nation’s worst ever on a military installation.

Hasan had openly opposed America s wars in Iraq and Afghanistan and espoused extremist Islamic views. He was being monitored by the FBI-led Joint Terrorism Task Force because of emails he had exchanged with the radical imam Anwar al-Awlaki. The FBI was also investigating whether he was behind violent anti-American comments left on a website under the screen name of “NidalHasan.” On two separate occasions, officials from Walter Reed and the Uniformed Services University of the Health Sciences met and expressed concern about Hasan’s behavior, which fellow students and faculty had described as “disconnected, aloof, paranoid, belligerent and schizoid.”

In March 1996, Hasan obtained a concealed handgun permit in Roanoke County, Virginia, where he lived at the time. The permit was renewed in February 1998. The application for his original permit can be viewed here.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 15, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Trayon was totally in the wrong with the first punch he threw, Joey! He has zero right to leave the safety of the townhouse he was staying at...walk several hundred yards BACK to confront someone...and then assault them. If the Police had shown up before the fatal shot was fired that night and had come upon Martin sitting atop Zimmerman and giving him that beating...then there is little doubt that Martin would have been arrested for assault and battery.
> ...



How can you use the excuse that you hit someone because they were "stalking" you when it's YOU that had to walk back several hundred yards to confront them?

You yourself have characterized George Zimmerman as a pussy.  His martial arts instructor characterized him the same way.   Yet you think he WANTED a confrontation with Martin?  He could have had that back when Martin circled his SUV closer to the front gate yet Zimmerman stayed inside of his vehicle and as he describes what Martin is doing he sounds scared.  It's only after Martin takes off running and the police dispatcher asks if Zimmerman can see where he went that Zimmerman gets out of his vehicle and tries to keep him in sight.  Zimmerman is in the process of going back to his SUV when suddenly Martin appears out of the dark to confront him.  I can almost guarantee you that if Zimmerman had seen Martin coming from a distance then Zimmerman would have turned tail and run back to his vehicle because he WAS a pussy!  Trayvon Martin isn't the little "child" that you try to represent him as...he's a tall, muscular individual...hardly the type of person that a cream puff like Zimmerman wants to have a fight with.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 15, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > So your reply to my questioning how it was that Trayvon Martin got HIS money to buy pot is to relate that your brother got it by stealing? That's my entire point, you buffoon! Martin was either stealing to finance his highs or he was selling drugs to finance his highs or a combination of the two.
> ...



What does an ounce of pot cost where you live, Joey?  Saying it's inexpensive is laughably inaccurate.  Pot is expensive.  It's why if you don't have a job there are pretty much only two ways to get it.  You either steal or you sell enough to pay for yours.  Judging from the social media interplay between "No Limit Nigga" and his little buddies I'd say that Trayvon was doing both.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 15, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it that Trayvon Martin qualifies as the "victim" in this, Joey? Yes, he was the one who was shot and died but since he was the one who instigated the violence by leaving the safety of the townhouse he was staying in to walk back, accost, knock to the ground and climb on top of and beat a man who was doing nothing more than trying to follow him at a distance to let the Police know what he was doing.
> ...



He has no convictions on his record, same as Martin.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 15, 2015)

Bottom line, Joey...you have to keep going back to the same false narrative...that George Zimmerman was a racist gun nut...to paint him as the "bad guy" when the facts don't support that at all.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 15, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> Bottom line, Joey...you have to keep going back to the same false narrative...that George Zimmerman was a racist gun nut...to paint him as the "bad guy" when the facts don't support that at all.



He says the same old BS! Over and over. The problem is that saying it over and over isn't going to change the facts. NO ONE, the city, the state or the federal government could find anything to convict to Zimmerman, so all joe can do is cry and cry but it means nothing, doesn't change the facts.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 15, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> WOW, I'm feeling much safer...
> 
> On April 4, 23 year-old Richard Poplawski shot and killed three police officers who were responding to a 911 call at his home in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania. Poplawski, wearing a bulletproof vest and armed with a shotgun and an AK-47-style assault rifle, ambushed two officers who entered his house. He then managed to hold off police and SWAT team members who responded to the scene for four hours, firing approximately 100 rounds in the process. Poplawski has been charged with three counts of criminal homicide and nine counts of attempted homicide, including the wounding of a policeman who was trying to assist a fallen officer.
> 
> ...





JoeB131 said:


> Oh, wait. BONUS...
> 
> On November 5, Major Nidal Malik Hasan, a licensed Army psychiatrist, walked into the Soldier Readiness Processing Center on Fort Hood military base in Killeen, Texas. After yelling Allahu akbar,  Hasan, 39, opened fired with a FN Herstal Five-seveN semiautomatic handgun, killing 13 people (12 of them Soldiers) and wounding 34 others before he was shot by military police. Hasan sustained multiple injuries but survived. He will face 13 charges of premeditated murder in a military court. The shooting ranks as the nation’s worst ever on a military installation.
> 
> ...




  Was his CCW ever renewed after 1998???
  Gee, do you suppose there was a reason WHY they didn't renew his CCW?


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 15, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > Gee, can you show us how many criminal convictions that George Zimmerman had on his record?
> ...



  Martin committed an assault and battery against Zimmerman.  Zimmerman defended himself LEGALLY and MORALLY against a vicious beating. from Martin.
  IF Martin didn't attack and viciously beat Zimmerman, Martin wouldn't have died that night.
  Zimmerman committed NO crimes that night.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 15, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> WOW, I'm feeling much safer...
> 
> On April 4, 23 year-old Richard Poplawski shot and killed three police officers who were responding to a 911 call at his home in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania. Poplawski, wearing a bulletproof vest and armed with a shotgun and an AK-47-style assault rifle, ambushed two officers who entered his house. He then managed to hold off police and SWAT team members who responded to the scene for four hours, firing approximately 100 rounds in the process. Poplawski has been charged with three counts of criminal homicide and nine counts of attempted homicide, including the wounding of a policeman who was trying to assist a fallen officer.
> 
> ...




  So far, you have posted two freaks, outta 10 to 15 MILLION people in the US that have CCW's.
  How many criminals have MURDERED citizens with ILLEGAL guns????
  Freaks like THOSE, have NOTHING to do with Zimmerman and his LEGAL use of a CCW to defend himself against a vicious beating at the hands of a criminal, that most likely could of killed Zimmerman, were Zimmerman unarmed.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 15, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> How can you use the excuse that you hit someone because they were "stalking" you when it's YOU that had to walk back several hundred yards to confront them?



It's several hundred yards, now?  That fish keeps getting bigger with each telling. 



Oldstyle said:


> What does an ounce of pot cost where you live, Joey? Saying it's inexpensive is laughably inaccurate. Pot is expensive. It's why if you don't have a job there are pretty much only two ways to get it. You either steal or you sell enough to pay for yours. Judging from the social media interplay between "No Limit Nigga" and his little buddies I'd say that Trayvon was doing both.



I wouldn't know. I don't think it's that much. little old ladies can buy it for their glaucoma.  

But man, dude, I think you are starting to sound like one of those anti-drug PSA's... just a little unhinged... 



Oldstyle said:


> You yourself have characterized George Zimmerman as a pussy. His martial arts instructor characterized him the same way. Yet you think he WANTED a confrontation with Martin? He could have had that back when Martin circled his SUV closer to the front gate yet Zimmerman stayed inside of his vehicle and as he describes what Martin is doing he sounds scared. It's only after Martin takes off running and the police dispatcher asks if Zimmerman can see where he went that Zimmerman gets out of his vehicle and tries to keep him in sight.



All of which Trayvon doesn't know. He just knows some creepy guy he doesnt' know followed him in a car and then on foot.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 15, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> So far, you have posted two freaks, outta 10 to 15 MILLION people in the US that have CCW's.
> How many criminals have MURDERED citizens with ILLEGAL guns????
> Freaks like THOSE, have NOTHING to do with Zimmerman and his LEGAL use of a CCW to defend himself against a vicious beating at the hands of a criminal, that most likely could of killed Zimmerman, were Zimmerman unarmed.



Your point was that CCA holders are rigorously checked to make sure they are truly deserving to have a gun.  

But... meh... not so much.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 15, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> He has no convictions on his record, same as Martin.



Exactly.  so when considering the fact that ONE of them is dead and the OTHER was holding the gun, you should probably look at the one holding the gun like he committed, you know, a possible homicide.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 15, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > How can you use the excuse that you hit someone because they were "stalking" you when it's YOU that had to walk back several hundred yards to confront them?
> ...




    Martin stalked Zimmerman when he circled Zimmerman's truck with Zimmmerman inside.
  THEN Martin doubled back, stalking Zimmerman AGAIN.
  Martin attacked Zimmerman and viciously beat Zimmerman, forcing Zimmerman to defend himself against the vicious beating.
  Martin is responsible for his own death.
  Lesson learned: don't attack a citizen who is lawfully armed, it could be the death of you.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 15, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > So far, you have posted two freaks, outta 10 to 15 MILLION people in the US that have CCW's.
> ...




   CCW  holders ARE "rigorously checked", two outta 10 to 15 MILLION CCW holders turned out to be freaks.
  That makes it less  .0000002% of people that posses a CCW MIGHT have gotten their CCW illegally.
  How many of them USED their CCW to cause the killings?
  ............ Or could they have done their killing WITHOUT their CCW?   
     You're STILL pissin' in the wind!!


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 15, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > He has no convictions on his record, same as Martin.
> ...




  THAT (looking at the one with the gun like he committed a homicide) is the way the police look at it as they are making their investigation.
  The police let the facts and the evidence "prove" that it was self-defense.
 Zimmerman was questioned at the Sanford police station for 5 hours while the other police were at the crime scene.
  You are not particularly smart, are you


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 15, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > He has no convictions on his record, same as Martin.
> ...



You said that Zimmerman had a criminal record, a flat out lie, now you which directions, that is all you do, get caught lying, you jump to another lie. 

That is why you are careful on how you quote people, to disguise the accountability.

Now with your next smokescreen, it wasn't a possible homicide. Martin was on top of Zimmerman, beating him, that was confirmed. So no, it was not a possible homicide.

All you have is games, and that doesn't change any of the facts.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 15, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> Martin stalked Zimmerman when he circled Zimmerman's truck with Zimmmerman inside.
> THEN Martin doubled back, stalking Zimmerman AGAIN.
> Martin attacked Zimmerman and viciously beat Zimmerman, forcing Zimmerman to defend himself against the vicious beating.
> Martin is responsible for his own death.
> Lesson learned: don't attack a citizen who is lawfully armed, it could be the death of you.



Lesson learned- Don't be black around crazy gun nuts- they might shoot you. 

Not to worry, your boy Zimmerman will be looking over his shoulder for the rest of his life.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 15, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> You said that Zimmerman had a criminal record, a flat out lie, now you which directions, that is all you do, get caught lying, you jump to another lie.
> 
> That is why you are careful on how you quote people, to disguise the accountability.
> 
> ...



Guy, your boy murdered a kid.  SInce then, he's been arrested multiple times for aggravated douchebaggery.   You all own him, until he kills someone else.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 15, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > You said that Zimmerman had a criminal record, a flat out lie, now you which directions, that is all you do, get caught lying, you jump to another lie.
> ...



First off, he isn't my boy, he is not related to me, one lie. Zimmerman murdered no one as he was acquitted, second lie. I don't own him, he is a free man slavery ended in the  1800's and I am not responsible for him or your actions. Third lie.

*THREE LIES IN ONE POST* are you capable of being truthful. You said Zimmerman had a criminal record, another lie. 

And as I predicted, you get caught and you set up the next smokescreen. You are pretty dishonest.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 15, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> First off, he isn't my boy, he is not related to me, one lie. Zimmerman murdered no one as he was acquitted, second lie. I don't own him, he is a free man slavery ended in the 1800's and I am not responsible for him or your actions. Third lie.
> 
> *THREE LIES IN ONE POST* are you capable of being truthful. You said Zimmerman had a criminal record, another lie.
> 
> And as I predicted, you get caught and you set up the next smokescreen. You are pretty dishonest.



So in addition to be a racist gun nut, you don't understand the concept of metaphor. 

Got it.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 15, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > First off, he isn't my boy, he is not related to me, one lie. Zimmerman murdered no one as he was acquitted, second lie. I don't own him, he is a free man slavery ended in the 1800's and I am not responsible for him or your actions. Third lie.
> ...



I'm not racist, another lie, and I don't own a gun, and will never own one, so another lie. 

I understand you are trying to use emotion to take the place of facts.

More lies from Joe.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 15, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > Martin stalked Zimmerman when he circled Zimmerman's truck with Zimmmerman inside.
> ...




    Correction, "Don't commit crimes against another person, You could get your ass shot off"!!
  At least Zimmerman is alive, thanks to the concept of "self-defense".
  Lesson learned: Don't attack a law-abiding citizen, he just MIGHT be armed with a legal gun.        
    BTW, ???WHY ARE YOU SUCH A RACIST BASTARD????


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 15, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...




  Ole' Joe is a typical liberal, he just makes things up as he goes along, whatever sounds good to him.
   Joe goes by "lie, lie, lie, deny, deny, deny" .......... A Clinton protege.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 15, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > How can you use the excuse that you hit someone because they were "stalking" you when it's YOU that had to walk back several hundred yards to confront them?
> ...




*Florida, United States*
High Quality: $299.43 / oz. (n=10007)
Medium Quality: $215.89 / oz. (n=8928)
Low Quality: $155.14 / oz. (n=737)

Gee, Joey...that's a whole lot of money!  Think "No Limit Nigga" was smoking the good shit or the low quality shit?

As for how far it is from Brandy Green's townhouse to where the fight took place?  You tell me how far you think that is...
http://images.search.yahoo.com/imag...sted_003&hsimp=yhs-fullyhosted_003&hspart=iry


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 15, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Is this like when you declared that there were no bushes?  Remember those...Joey?


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 15, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



That is all he does, he state lies as facts, then when called out, and proven he is a liar, he ignores it and moves on. 

He has had his ass so badly beaten in this thread, it's pathetic, and yet he continues his stupidity.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 15, 2015)

See here's your problem, Joey...if Trayvon Martin really WAS scared of the "creepy guy" then why would he walk back from Brandy Green's townhouse to confront him?  You're at the townhouse!  You open the door...step inside and lock the door behind you.  You're safe!!!  You can call the police and report the "creepy guy".  You can let them take care of him.  That's what any "scared" person would do.  Yet it isn't what Trayvon Martin did that night...is it?


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 15, 2015)

This is a young man who plays wide receiver on his high school football team, Joey!  In the State of Florida where colleges from all over the country send coaches to recruit "speed" positions like defensive back and receiver because the schools in Florida have such a plethora of fast young men.  Yet Trayvon takes off running...goes around the corner and has 70 yards to cover before he would be at Brandy Green's townhouse.  Let's say Trayvon isn't as fast as the average Florida receiver...let's give him lineman type speed just to be fair...offensive lineman speed since they aren't usually as fast as defensive linemen.  For a big ole' offensive lineman they can lumber a forty yard dash in an average of 5.5 seconds.  Trayvon's got a whole lot more time than that!  He's got several minutes that are unaccounted for.  In that amount of time he could have run forty yards and CRAWLED the additional 30!  Let's be honest here...if Trayvon doesn't want fat George to catch him...FAT GEORGE ISN'T CATCHING HIM!!!  The only way that Zimmerman "catches" Trayvon is if Trayvon stops and comes back to confront him.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 16, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> At least Zimmerman is alive, thanks to the concept of "self-defense".



The universe is not a better place by George Zimmerman's continued existence, given what he's done since.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 16, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> This is a young man who plays wide receiver on his high school football team, Joey! In the State of Florida where colleges from all over the country send coaches to recruit "speed" positions like defensive back and receiver because the schools in Florida have such a plethora of fast young men.



I'm sure by the time you're done, the kid is going to have super powers.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 16, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> See here's your problem, Joey...if Trayvon Martin really WAS scared of the "creepy guy" then why would he walk back from Brandy Green's townhouse to confront him?



You mean lead the creepy guy back to where you and your little brother live?   Yeah, that's so much smarter.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 16, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> That is all he does, he state lies as facts, then when called out, and proven he is a liar, he ignores it and moves on.
> 
> He has had his ass so badly beaten in this thread, it's pathetic, and yet he continues his stupidity.



No, stupidity is celebrating the murder of a black child because you are a gun nut.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 16, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > That is all he does, he state lies as facts, then when called out, and proven he is a liar, he ignores it and moves on.
> ...



Joe, another lie, we are up to 10 or 11 in what four posts. No murder, sorry, that is a fact. I don't own a gun, another fact. Two more lies.

Your emotional lies serve no purpose. Cry all you want, you lie in almost every post.

I also see how you keep changing things up, you are way to predictable.

You are beaten badly in this thread because your stupidity keeps you on the path of lies.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 16, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Joe, another lie, we are up to 10 or 11 in what four posts. No murder, sorry, that is a fact. I don't own a gun, another fact. Two more lies.
> 
> Your emotional lies serve no purpose. Cry all you want, you lie in almost every post.
> 
> ...



guy, all I've seen on this thread are a bunch of people absolutely pissing themselves over the thought of a 17 year old boy.  

I mean, seriously, if you want an example of white anxiety, it is this thread.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 16, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Joe, another lie, we are up to 10 or 11 in what four posts. No murder, sorry, that is a fact. I don't own a gun, another fact. Two more lies.
> ...



Want to see a liar that twists facts, look at your posts. Sorry, just because you don't like the outcome doesn't mean you get to twist facts and lie. With your hatred for Zimmerman, I could draw the conclusion that you are a racist toward Hispanics. Is it your anxiety toward Hispanics that drives you to lie?


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 16, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Want to see a liar that twists facts, look at your posts. Sorry, just because you don't like the outcome doesn't mean you get to twist facts and lie. With your hatred for Zimmerman, I could draw the conclusion that you are a racist toward Hispanics. Is it your anxiety toward Hispanics that drives you to lie?



Zimmerman doesn't sound like a "hispanic" name to me.  But anyway, yeah, I am bothered by this outcome. It shows how little progress we've made since an all-white jury acquitted Emmet Till's murderers.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 16, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Want to see a liar that twists facts, look at your posts. Sorry, just because you don't like the outcome doesn't mean you get to twist facts and lie. With your hatred for Zimmerman, I could draw the conclusion that you are a racist toward Hispanics. Is it your anxiety toward Hispanics that drives you to lie?
> ...




    You're looking for retribution for someone that was killed 60 years ago???
  Zimmerman wasn't even born until almost 30 years after it happened!
  BTW, Zimmerman identifies himself as "Hispanic" when he registered to vote.
  OR do you just hate ALL "non-blacks"?
  You DO have a problem!!!!!!!!


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 16, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > At least Zimmerman is alive, thanks to the concept of "self-defense".
> ...




    The world is a better place, thanks to the concept of "self-defense".
  Honest, law-abiding citizens are better off, thanks to Zimmerman using self-defense when he was viciously attacked by a criminal thug.
  The universe IS better place with less criminals in it.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 16, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Want to see a liar that twists facts, look at your posts. Sorry, just because you don't like the outcome doesn't mean you get to twist facts and lie. With your hatred for Zimmerman, I could draw the conclusion that you are a racist toward Hispanics. Is it your anxiety toward Hispanics that drives you to lie?
> ...



Sound like? What the heck does that mean? Martin doesn't sound like black name to me.

It wasn't an all white jury that acquitted Zimmerman, but nice spin to make it sound like it was. I like how you try to infer or slip crap into the conversation.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 16, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > See here's your problem, Joey...if Trayvon Martin really WAS scared of the "creepy guy" then why would he walk back from Brandy Green's townhouse to confront him?
> ...



I've always been amused when Trayvon apologists use that excuse to try and explain why Martin goes BACK to confront Zimmerman! 

You have to come up with something I suppose because if you can't come up with a reason Martin retraces his steps then it's obvious that Martin is the one who is now "stalking" Zimmerman and not the other way around.

Two things make that explanation rather ludicrous.  First of all given the speed of Trayvon Martin and the time it took Zimmerman to get out of his SUV and attempt to follow...Martin could have easily been inside Brandy Green's townhouse before Zimmerman even got to where the sidewalk T'd.  In the dark from that far away?  There is no way that Martin would "lead" someone anywhere.  He's lost Zimmerman when he has his "breathless" conversation with Dee Dee.  He's outside of Brandy Green's townhouse while George Zimmerman is headed towards the back gate having totally lost the man he was trying to follow.

And if he *DID* not want to lead the "creepy" man back to the townhouse then why didn't he keep running *AWAY* from where he'd last seen Zimmerman?  Why would he stop and then go back in the direction he'd last seen the man that you now insist "scared" Trayvon?


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 16, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Want to see a liar that twists facts, look at your posts. Sorry, just because you don't like the outcome doesn't mean you get to twist facts and lie. With your hatred for Zimmerman, I could draw the conclusion that you are a racist toward Hispanics. Is it your anxiety toward Hispanics that drives you to lie?
> ...



Funny how you bring up Emmet Till, Joey...but ignore the fact that Zimmerman wasn't a racist.  Zimmerman is the guy who protested against the Sanford Police Department when they didn't charge a young white man for beating a homeless black man!


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 16, 2015)

That's another inconvenient fact that you don't want to deal with though...isn't it, Joey?  I mean how do you explain THAT if it's your contention that George Zimmerman shot Trayvon Martin because he was a racist gun nut?

Zimmerman's reason for buying his gun doesn't fit your narrative either.  He didn't buy it because he was scared of black people.  He bought it because he was scared of a pit bull that was bothering people in the neighborhood and he did so at the suggestion of a Sanford Police officer.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 16, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> You're looking for retribution for someone that was killed 60 years ago???
> Zimmerman wasn't even born until almost 30 years after it happened!
> BTW, Zimmerman identifies himself as "Hispanic" when he registered to vote.
> OR do you just hate ALL "non-blacks"?
> You DO have a problem!!!!!!!!



Really?  I wasn't aware you had to tell people your race when you registered to vote.  Is this a new thing?  

Point was, when you murder a black child and can get away with it, there's something generally wrong with that.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 16, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> Funny how you bring up Emmet Till, Joey...but ignore the fact that Zimmerman wasn't a racist. Zimmerman is the guy who protested against the Sanford Police Department when they didn't charge a young white man for beating a homeless black man!



Yawn, still not impressed. Maybe he just hated cops for rejecting him fat doughy ass.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 16, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> I've always been amused when Trayvon apologists use that excuse to try and explain why Martin goes BACK to confront Zimmerman!
> 
> You have to come up with something I suppose because if you can't come up with a reason Martin retraces his steps then it's obvious that Martin is the one who is now "stalking" Zimmerman and not the other way around.



No, Zimmerman admits he never identified himself. Now, yeah, the prudent thing would be to go home and call the cops, 'Hey, there's this weird creepy ass cracker following me."  17 year olds are the opposite of prudent.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 16, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > You're looking for retribution for someone that was killed 60 years ago???
> ...




  Point is/was The Sanford police said it was self defense, NOT murder.
  The jury said that it was self defense, NOT murder.
  Zimmerman was defending himself against a vicious attack from Martin.
  Then again, when have you EVER worried about the truth?
  Lesson learned: don't attack legally armed citizens, it could be hazardous to your health.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 16, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > I've always been amused when Trayvon apologists use that excuse to try and explain why Martin goes BACK to confront Zimmerman!
> ...




   WHY would Zimmerman identify himself to Martin?
 Zimmerman was a private citizen on the way to the store. and  reported a suspicious-looking person that was dilly-dallying in the rain, looking houses over, like  he was casing them.  What Zimmerman did was perfectly legal.
  What Martin did (attack Zimmerman) was ILLEGAL!


----------



## turtledude (Mar 16, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> > Kleck's study isn't discredited. Kleck started off as an anti gunner. So did Lott. honest people end up supporting gun rights. Morons and criminal enablers are anti gun
> ...


gun banners counted homes with guns as places where the killer or shooter came to an unarmed home-came in and shot someone


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 16, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> Point is/was The Sanford police said it was self defense, NOT murder.
> The jury said that it was self defense, NOT murder.



So essentially, m urder becomes okay if the cops and courts are incompetent.  

NObody tell OJ.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 16, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > You're looking for retribution for someone that was killed 60 years ago???
> ...



Another lie nutter, Martin was not murdered. Can you go one post without lying?


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 16, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > Point is/was The Sanford police said it was self defense, NOT murder.
> ...



Murder is not okay, Zimmerman was acquitted, so the fact is Martin was no murdered he was killed in self-defense. More lying, you just can't tell the truth.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 16, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Murder is not okay, Zimmerman was acquitted, so the fact is Martin was no murdered he was killed in self-defense. More lying, you just can't tell the truth.



Racist Jury verdicts don't impress me.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 16, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Murder is not okay, Zimmerman was acquitted, so the fact is Martin was no murdered he was killed in self-defense. More lying, you just can't tell the truth.
> ...



Another lie, you have no proof either why. Again, the truth is something you don't like. 

You are up to how many lies this thread? Tough to keep up, isn't it.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 16, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Another lie, you have no proof either why. Again, the truth is something you don't like.
> 
> You are up to how many lies this thread? Tough to keep up, isn't it.



Yawn, guy, your boy Zimmerman is a disaster waiting to happen.  

Not sure why you have so much invested in him, really....


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 16, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Another lie, you have no proof either why. Again, the truth is something you don't like.
> ...



Another lie and more spin, I have invested nothing in him, so chubs, you are wrong and you can't pin it on race, you can't pin it on being a gun nut. You are all out and yet you embarrass yourself by lying in every post.

You don't even try to post facts, all you have is your biased opinion.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 16, 2015)

Yawn, guy, of course you are invested in Zimmerman.  All you gun nuts are.


----------



## squeeze berry (Mar 16, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Murder is not okay, Zimmerman was acquitted, so the fact is Martin was no murdered he was killed in self-defense. More lying, you just can't tell the truth.
> ...


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hey, Squeeze, I thought the OJ Verdict was outrageous. He was obviously guilty.  But a mostly black jury ignored evidence to acquit him. 

In the Zimmerman trial, a mostly white jury ignored obvious evidence to acquit him.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 16, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Yawn, guy, of course you are invested in Zimmerman.  All you gun nuts are.



Again you lie, as I told you earlier but still seem to continue a lie. I don't own a gun, never will, so I am not a gun nutter. I have no interest in Zimmerman, you seem to,have a real hang up with him. 

Sorry Joe, you don't get to dictate what I have or have not have and interest. You don't have that kind of power, you are just a nut on a board that can't accept the facts.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 16, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > I've always been amused when Trayvon apologists use that excuse to try and explain why Martin goes BACK to confront Zimmerman!
> ...



So you admit that Trayvon Martin wasn't "prudent"?  Actually, Joey...Trayvon Martin was full of piss and vinegar that night and looking for a fight.  That was why he left the safety of Brandy Green's townhouse and went back to confront George Zimmerman.  He had totally lost the "creepy ass cracker"...all he needed to do is walk inside the Green townhouse and call the police.  That would have been the end of it.  The police would have then informed him that they had been in contact with the man Martin was describing and that man was in fact George Zimmerman, part of the local neighborhood watch group.  The police then would have told Zimmerman that the stranger he was suspicious of was a visitor staying with one of the home owners in the gated community.  Trayvon's home drinking his lean and smoking a blunt and George Zimmerman continues on his way to the store.  That's the way it WOULD have gone down that night if Trayvon wanted to avoid a fight.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 16, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Hey, Squeeze, I thought the OJ Verdict was outrageous. He was obviously guilty.  But a mostly black jury ignored evidence to acquit him.
> 
> In the Zimmerman trial, a mostly white jury ignored obvious evidence to acquit him.



What evidence did the jury ignore?  They didn't buy the bullshit that you're peddling here, Joey...but then again...neither did anyone else who looked at the facts of the case.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 17, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Again you lie, as I told you earlier but still seem to continue a lie. I don't own a gun, never will, so I am not a gun nutter. I have no interest in Zimmerman, you seem to,have a real hang up with him.



Yes, I have a hangup with people who murder children and then smirk about it. I'm just wondering why you don't.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 17, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> What evidence did the jury ignore? They didn't buy the bullshit that you're peddling here, Joey...but then again...neither did anyone else who looked at the facts of the case.



You know, dead kid, big old bullet hole in him.  That evidence.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 17, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> So you admit that Trayvon Martin wasn't "prudent"? Actually, Joey...Trayvon Martin was full of piss and vinegar that night and looking for a fight.



Or he was just creeped out by a big scary white dude following him around at night.  But don't worry, in your mind, he was a drugged out super Negro from your worst nightmare.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 17, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > Point is/was The Sanford police said it was self defense, NOT murder.
> ...




    Self-defense becomes necessary when parents fail to raise their kids to be law-abiding citizens.
  Apparently, the parents were incompetent in the way they raise their kid.
  Lesson learned: IF you wanna act like a rabid animal, you will put you down, like a rabid animal.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 17, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > What evidence did the jury ignore? They didn't buy the bullshit that you're peddling here, Joey...but then again...neither did anyone else who looked at the facts of the case.
> ...




   The jury ALSO looked at the evidence where Martin stalked Zimmerman, who was committing no crime, and Martin viciously attacked Zimmerman.
  Martin forced Zimmerman to defend himself against a criminal thug.
  The jury looked at ALL the relevant evidence in the case.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 17, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> Self-defense becomes necessary when parents fail to raise their kids to be law-abiding citizens.
> Apparently, the parents were incompetent in the way they raise their kid.
> Lesson learned: IF you wanna act like a rabid animal, you will put you down, like a rabid animal.



And the person who does it will have his life ruined.  

You get this, right. Zimmerman will never hold down another job for the rest of his life. He will never be able to show his face in polite company.  A judge threw out his lawsuit against NBC, his wife left him, and even his girlfriend pool is getting a tad shallow.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 17, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Another lie, you have no proof either why. Again, the truth is something you don't like.
> ...




   We DO KNOW that Martin was willing and able to beat a law-abiding citizen to death.
 It was just a matter of time before Martin attacked and viciously beat someone else, and the next time, the law-abiding citizen might not be armed, to stop the vicious attack.
  Lesson learned: don't attack a law-abiding citizen that has a CCW and a 9 mm to back it up.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 17, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> The jury ALSO looked at the evidence where Martin stalked Zimmerman, who was committing no crime, and Martin viciously attacked Zimmerman.
> Martin forced Zimmerman to defend himself against a criminal thug.
> The jury looked at ALL the relevant evidence in the case.



Only thing these ignorant crackers looked at, "He's white!"


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 17, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> We DO KNOW that Martin was willing and able to beat a law-abiding citizen to death.
> It was just a matter of time before Martin attacked and viciously beat someone else, and the next time, the law-abiding citizen might not be armed, to stop the vicious attack.
> Lesson learned: don't attack a law-abiding citizen that has a CCW and a 9 mm to back it up.



Do we know that? Because frankly, other than a lot of inuendo, you guys really didn't find any previous cases of violent acts.  

On the other hand, Zimmerman's been arrested four times since his acquittal for hitting or threatening people.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 17, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > Self-defense becomes necessary when parents fail to raise their kids to be law-abiding citizens.
> ...




    IF Zimmerman DIDN'T defend himself, he would most likely be maimed for life or dead, from the vicious attack at the hands of Martin.
  Zimmerman did what any law-abiding citizen would've done, in the same circumstances.
  It just galls you that a law-abiding citizen DARED to defend himself against a vicious criminal thug that was beating him un-mercilessly, err???
  Stand by the news stations, MORE law-abiding citizens will be defending themselves against the criminal thugs.
  Hopefully, they will all be good shots!!!


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 17, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > The jury ALSO looked at the evidence where Martin stalked Zimmerman, who was committing no crime, and Martin viciously attacked Zimmerman.
> ...




    Correction: The jury looked at the fact that Martin stalked Zimmerman and viciously attacked Zimmerman.  Zimmerman was forced to defend himself against a vicious criminal thug.
  ..................... CASE CLOSED!!!


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 17, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> IF Zimmerman DIDN'T defend himself, he would most likely be maimed for life or dead, from the vicious attack at the hands of Martin.
> Zimmerman did what any law-abiding citizen would've done, in the same circumstances.
> It just galls you that a law-abiding citizen DARED to defend himself against a vicious criminal thug that was beating him un-mercilessly, err???



It galls me that a drug addled loser is walking around somewhere shooting children. 



bgr39 said:


> Stand by the news stations, MORE law-abiding citizens will be defending themselves against the criminal thugs.
> Hopefully, they will all be good shots!!!



quite the contrary.  Police will be more diligent in the future about performing real investigations when these things happen, like the guy who shot the teenage girl on his porch, or hte guy who shot the black kids because their music was too loud.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 17, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> Correction: The jury looked at the fact that Martin stalked Zimmerman and viciously attacked Zimmerman. Zimmerman was forced to defend himself against a vicious criminal thug.



Zimmerman will spend the rst of his hopefully short life in hiding.  Until he kills someone else and tries to claim that was self-defense.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 17, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > We DO KNOW that Martin was willing and able to beat a law-abiding citizen to death.
> ...


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 17, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > IF Zimmerman DIDN'T defend himself, he would most likely be maimed for life or dead, from the vicious attack at the hands of Martin.
> ...




   The police investigated Zimmernan-Martin and found it justifiable homocide, as did the jury.
  The Grand jury refused to indict the good officer in Ferguson because he was defending himself against a criminal thug.
  The police investigate all cases of self-defense.  IF they are indeed self-defense, they don't put the person through hell, just to please the liberal race-baiters, as they did in Sanford Fl.
  You need to come back to reality and admit that Martin was a thug that got what a person gets when he attacks a law-abiding citizen that is armed.
  "MORE SELF DEFENSE SHOOTINGS TO COME".


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 17, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > Correction: The jury looked at the fact that Martin stalked Zimmerman and viciously attacked Zimmerman. Zimmerman was forced to defend himself against a vicious criminal thug.
> ...




  Martin shortened his live because he wanted to act like a criminal thug and attack a law-abiding citizen, who happened to be armed!
  "live like an animal, die like an animal".
  Zimmerman is alive because he defended himself against a vicious criminal thug.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 17, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > bgr39 said:
> ...



yup exactly


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 17, 2015)

It galls me that a drug addled loser is walking around somewhere shooting children. 

  What REALLY galls you, is that you can't go around lying your ass off withour getting called on it!
  Then again, when have liberals EVER let the truth get in the way of a "good" lie!!


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 17, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Again you lie, as I told you earlier but still seem to continue a lie. I don't own a gun, never will, so I am not a gun nutter. I have no interest in Zimmerman, you seem to,have a real hang up with him.
> ...



Again, you lie. Zimmerman kills Martin, he did not murder Martin. You keep going round and round, nothing new, nothing but lies.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 17, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > What evidence did the jury ignore? They didn't buy the bullshit that you're peddling here, Joey...but then again...neither did anyone else who looked at the facts of the case.
> ...



No one is disputing that Trayvon Martin was shot, you moron.  Do you have any evidence that George Zimmerman wasn't being attacked by Martin when that took place?  This case was always about one thing...did George Zimmerman have fear for his own life when he was attacked by Trayvon Martin?  Unless you can prove that he didn't...then he was justified in using deadly force against the man who was attacking him.

That is what the jury correctly ruled on.

The jury ignored the media bias that had painted Martin as a fresh faced twelve year old and Zimmerman as a menacing racist gun nut and went with the facts that were presented to them.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 17, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> The police investigated Zimmernan-Martin and found it justifiable homocide, as did the jury.



Racist do what racists do.   Next. 



bgr39 said:


> The Grand jury refused to indict the good officer in Ferguson because he was defending himself against a criminal thug.
> The police investigate all cases of self-defense. IF they are indeed self-defense, they don't put the person through hell, just to please the liberal race-baiters, as they did in Sanford Fl.



Well, they should. If that kid wasn't armed, and you shot him, it's murder, end of story.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 17, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > The police investigated Zimmernan-Martin and found it justifiable homocide, as did the jury.
> ...



So let me see if I understand your interpretation of the law, Joey...

In "Joey Land" you're allowed to attack other people and beat them severely and as long as you're not armed...they don't have the right to defend themselves with a gun?

So how does this work, Joey?  Is rape allowed too as long as the rapist isn't armed?  If you're a woman and an unarmed rapist is attacking you and you have a gun...you're a "murderer" if you shoot to defend yourself?


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 17, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > The police investigated Zimmernan-Martin and found it justifiable homocide, as did the jury.
> ...



No it's not murder, still lying, still coming up with zip, zilch, nada, nothing. Just an uneducated, fact less based opinion.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 18, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> So let me see if I understand your interpretation of the law, Joey...
> 
> In "Joey Land" you're allowed to attack other people and beat them severely and as long as you're not armed...they don't have the right to defend themselves with a gun?
> 
> So how does this work, Joey? Is rape allowed too as long as the rapist isn't armed? If you're a woman and an unarmed rapist is attacking you and you have a gun...you're a "murderer" if you shoot to defend yourself?



I'll explain it to you in a way you understand. 

Shoot a black child, go to jail.  Period.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 18, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > So let me see if I understand your interpretation of the law, Joey...
> ...



A black "child" who is beating someone's head against the ground?  Still go to jail?  I hate to break this to you, Joey but you *haven't *explained it in a way that I understand!  You seem to think that if you call Trayvon Martin a "child" that it somehow excuses his actions that night and makes him the victim.  Answer me this...if the Police had shown up before Martin was shot...discovered him sitting astride George Zimmerman and slamming his head against the ground...who would have gone to jail?


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 18, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > So let me see if I understand your interpretation of the law, Joey...
> ...



No, your mantra is if a Hispanic shoots a black, go to jail.

You are pretty silent on blacks killing a black child.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm curious, Joey...what do you think the consequences would be if laws WERE administered the way you think they should be...that anyone under the age of 18 could attack adults with impunity as long as they weren't "armed"?  You know why young thugs don't do that now?  I'll give you a hint...they aren't so much worried about our legal system because lets face it, as a minor they essentially are given a get out of jail free card...what keeps them from running wild is the chance that the adult they do target and attack just might be carrying a gun.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 18, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > The police investigated Zimmernan-Martin and found it justifiable homocide, as did the jury.
> ...




    LMFAO
  Gee, in your never-never-land, Martin could beat Zimmerman to death, and Zimmerman would just have to lay take it???   it would be ok with you, as long as Martin wasn't armed?????
  ... Or, should Zimmerman allow himself to be beaten to death by an "un-armed kid", and let the police sort it out when they got there?
  You just can't stand to lose an argument, no matter how ridiculous you sound, err?????


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 18, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> A black "child" who is beating someone's head against the ground? Still go to jail? I hate to break this to you, Joey but you *haven't *explained it in a way that I understand! You seem to think that if you call Trayvon Martin a "child" that it somehow excuses his actions that night and makes him the victim. Answer me this...if the Police had shown up before Martin was shot...discovered him sitting astride George Zimmerman and slamming his head against the ground...who would have gone to jail?



proabably neither one of them. Because Zimmerman never identified himself and he had legitimate reason to feel threatened by a strange man stalking him at night. 

But this is America, so we'd probably throw the negro in jail.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 18, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> Gee, in your never-never-land, Martin could beat Zimmerman to death, and Zimmerman would just have to lay take it??? it would be ok with you, as long as Martin wasn't armed?????



Zimmerman is a slug. Any scenario where he winds up on a slab would be a boon to humanity.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Hey, Squeeze, I thought the OJ Verdict was outrageous. He was obviously guilty.  But a mostly black jury ignored evidence to acquit him.
> 
> In the Zimmerman trial, a mostly white jury ignored obvious evidence to acquit him.



Zimmerman is Latino, not white.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 18, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > A black "child" who is beating someone's head against the ground? Still go to jail? I hate to break this to you, Joey but you *haven't *explained it in a way that I understand! You seem to think that if you call Trayvon Martin a "child" that it somehow excuses his actions that night and makes him the victim. Answer me this...if the Police had shown up before Martin was shot...discovered him sitting astride George Zimmerman and slamming his head against the ground...who would have gone to jail?
> ...



So you should announce to everyone you meet on the street who you are and failure to do so means that they're within their rights to give you a severe beating?

You keep making the charge that Zimmerman "stalked" Martin, Joey but the facts of the case simply don't support that.  Zimmerman tried to keep him in sight when Martin took off running but that's only because the Police dispatcher asked Zimmerman if he could see where the suspicious man had gone.  Before that Zimmerman didn't get out of his SUV to confront Martin.  He stayed inside talking nervously on the phone to the police.  He only got out and tried to follow when Martin ran away.  He certainly wasn't "stalking" Martin when he was talking to the Police dispatcher telling them that he'd lost Martin and would meet them back by the front gate.  At that point Zimmerman is walking back to his SUV and has no idea where Martin has gone.  At that point it's Martin who is stalking Zimmerman...coming at him out of the dark, punching him, knocking him to the ground and then climbing on top of him to continue the assault.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 18, 2015)

I've been through hundreds of post fight scenarios with the Police over the years, Joey.  I'll tell you exactly what would have happened if the Police had arrived BEFORE Martin was shot.  They would have observed Trayvon on top of Zimmerman hitting him.  They would have broken up the fight.  They would have separated them and asked each what happened.  They would have paid close attention to physical damage to either of the two individuals and then compared that to the stories that they had been told. 

At that point they would have put cuffs on Trayvon Martin and taken him to jail for assault and battery.  Zimmerman goes to the hospital to be checked for a concussion.  Why would that happen?  Quite simply...because one man was beaten up and the other didn't have a scratch on him.  To use your terminology...CASE CLOSED!


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 18, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> So you should announce to everyone you meet on the street who you are and failure to do so means that they're within their rights to give you a severe beating?



Uh, yeah. If you are supposedly the leader of the Community Watch, identifying yourself should be part of your protocol.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 18, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> I've been through hundreds of post fight scenarios with the Police over the years, Joey. I'll tell you exactly what would have happened if the Police had arrived BEFORE Martin was shot.



Oh, Hundreds?  Really?  

This is when you aren't the most successful club owner, ever,  I guess.   

Whatever.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 18, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > I've been through hundreds of post fight scenarios with the Police over the years, Joey. I'll tell you exactly what would have happened if the Police had arrived BEFORE Martin was shot.
> ...



LOL...newsflash, Joey...when you run busy nightclubs you have fights.  It goes with the territory.  I know what the Police response is after a fight because in large part it's the same approach that I took when deciding who was at fault for a fight in the bar...and who would be staying and who would leaving.  Everyone tries to blame the other guy.  But when one guy looks like he went a few rounds with Mike Tyson and the other guy has bruised knuckles it's not exactly rocket science to figure out who hit who.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 18, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> LOL...newsflash, Joey...when you run busy nightclubs you have fights. It goes with the territory. I know what the Police response is after a fight because in large part it's the same approach that I took when deciding who was at fault for a fight in the bar...and who would be staying and who would leaving. Everyone tries to blame the other guy. But when one guy looks like he went a few rounds with Mike Tyson and the other guy has bruised knuckles it's not exactly rocket science to figure out who hit who.



Or not.  

When one person is standing upright and one has a huge bullet hole in his chest...

It's easy to tell who the creep was.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 18, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > I've been through hundreds of post fight scenarios with the Police over the years, Joey. I'll tell you exactly what would have happened if the Police had arrived BEFORE Martin was shot.
> ...



You trying to call someone out for lying? LOL! What a fucking hypocrite!


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 18, 2015)

Next I'll be calling people out for being full of themselves...


Oh, wait.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 18, 2015)

The only reason Trayvon Martin had that "huge bullet hole" in his chest is because he attacked a stranger.  If he'd talked it out with George Zimmerman, then Trayvon would probably be drinking lean and smoking blunts as we speak, Joey!  Actions have consequences...


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 18, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> The only reason Trayvon Martin had that "huge bullet hole" in his chest is because he attacked a stranger. If he'd talked it out with George Zimmerman, then Trayvon would probably be drinking lean and smoking blunts as we speak, Joey! Actions have consequences...



And if Zimmerman hadn't been walking around packing while on drugs that cause hallucinations, he might not have shot an unarmed child.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 18, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > The only reason Trayvon Martin had that "huge bullet hole" in his chest is because he attacked a stranger. If he'd talked it out with George Zimmerman, then Trayvon would probably be drinking lean and smoking blunts as we speak, Joey! Actions have consequences...
> ...


More Joe bull shit.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 18, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > The only reason Trayvon Martin had that "huge bullet hole" in his chest is because he attacked a stranger. If he'd talked it out with George Zimmerman, then Trayvon would probably be drinking lean and smoking blunts as we speak, Joey! Actions have consequences...
> ...



Oh, now you're claiming that Zimmerman "hallucinated" an attack by Martin?

You get more absurd the more you try to argue this, Joey...quit while you're behind...


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 19, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> Oh, now you're claiming that Zimmerman "hallucinated" an attack by Martin?
> 
> You get more absurd the more you try to argue this, Joey...quit while you're behind...



The man was on two drugs, which have side effects of paranoia and hallucination. 

Of course, no one did a drug test on him at the time to see how much that was effecting him.  You know, because. White People.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 19, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > Gee, in your never-never-land, Martin could beat Zimmerman to death, and Zimmerman would just have to lay take it??? it would be ok with you, as long as Martin wasn't armed?????
> ...




    Martin already "wound up on a slab" and THAT is a boon to civilized people.
  The "slab" is where criminal thugs will end up, IF they attack legally armed citizens.
  The more "slabbed" criminal thugs, the better civilized society is.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 19, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, now you're claiming that Zimmerman "hallucinated" an attack by Martin?
> ...




    Gee, do you have any proof that Zimmerman was taking ANY drugs that night????
  ...Or are you just pulling that opinion outta your ass?
  We DO KNOW that Martin had drugs in his system that night when he stalked and attacked Zimmerman.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 19, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > A black "child" who is beating someone's head against the ground? Still go to jail? I hate to break this to you, Joey but you *haven't *explained it in a way that I understand! You seem to think that if you call Trayvon Martin a "child" that it somehow excuses his actions that night and makes him the victim. Answer me this...if the Police had shown up before Martin was shot...discovered him sitting astride George Zimmerman and slamming his head against the ground...who would have gone to jail?
> ...




  Why would Zimmerman have to identify himself as anything BUT a law-abiding citizen?
  It was Martin that stalked and attacked Zimmerman.
  Martin committed the only crime that night, and is the blame for his own death.
  Why didn't Martin identify himself as a :criminal thug that was high on dope" that was going to beat Zimmerman to a pulp?


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 19, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, now you're claiming that Zimmerman "hallucinated" an attack by Martin?
> ...


He was Hispanic, you little lying bastard.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > The only reason Trayvon Martin had that "huge bullet hole" in his chest is because he attacked a stranger. If he'd talked it out with George Zimmerman, then Trayvon would probably be drinking lean and smoking blunts as we speak, Joey! Actions have consequences...
> ...



This doesn't even make sense.  Please, try to make sense Joe, K?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > bgr39 said:
> ...



An armed population is the BEST deterrent to crime, IMO.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 19, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, now you're claiming that Zimmerman "hallucinated" an attack by Martin?
> ...



So you *ARE* claiming that Zimmerman "hallucinated" an attack?  You're bound and determined to look as stupid as possible in this string...aren't you, Joey?

No one did a drug test on George Zimmerman because he wasn't displaying any symptoms of "paranoia or hallucination".  *He was however displaying symptoms of being beaten!  Duh?*

*George Zimmerman s bloody nose*


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 19, 2015)

As for what causes "paranoia"?
A Rat Study Helps Explain Why Pot Smokers and People With Schizophrenia Are Paranoid TIME.com


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 19, 2015)

We have zero proof that George Zimmerman was on drugs...on the other hand we have definitive proof that Trayvon Martin had been smoking pot which can cause paranoia.

We also know that Trayvon liked his "lean".  Guess what's a possible side effect of Robitussin, Joey?  
"Tell your doctor if any of these unlikely but serious side effects occur: mental/mood changes (e.g., confusion, hallucinations), shaking (tremors), weakness." WebMD.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 19, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...




*white Hispanic* to the media 

and for narrative purposes 

--LOL


----------



## jillian (Mar 19, 2015)

A Perez said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > There is no excuse. The system failed. Miserable.
> ...



he's certainly a danger. nasty little serial abuser who shouldn't be allowed weapons.

but as to your question... oh, I dunno, how many times has the creep been arrested? I figure at some point he'll pull a gun on or try to hurt the wrong person... you know, someone who isn't an unarmed teenager.


----------



## jillian (Mar 19, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> We have zero proof that George Zimmerman was on drugs...on the other hand we have definitive proof that Trayvon Martin had been smoking pot which can cause paranoia.
> 
> We also know that Trayvon liked his "lean".  Guess what's a possible side effect of Robitussin, Joey?
> "Tell your doctor if any of these unlikely but serious side effects occur: mental/mood changes (e.g., confusion, hallucinations), shaking (tremors), weakness." WebMD.




if some loser who has no business following you is following you... and that loser pulls a gun on you. i'd say it isn't paranoia to want to protect yourself from him.

but then again, the kid was black, so why would the right care?


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 19, 2015)

jillian said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > We have zero proof that George Zimmerman was on drugs...on the other hand we have definitive proof that Trayvon Martin had been smoking pot which can cause paranoia.
> ...



The problem with your scenario, Jillian is that it never happened.

At the time of the attack, Zimmerman was walking back to his SUV to meet the Police at the front gate of the community.  It's Martin who has in fact left the safety of Brandy Green's townhouse and walked BACK to confront Zimmerman.

George Zimmerman doesn't "pull" his gun until after Martin attacks him, knocks him to the ground and is sitting astride him, beating his head against the ground.

Now did you want to dispute that Pot can cause paranoia?  Did you also want to dispute that DXM can cause paranoia and mood swings?  Did you want to dispute that Trayvon Martin partook of both substances?


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 19, 2015)

Erowid DXM Vault DXM FAQ by William White


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 19, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



*The problem with your scenario, Jillian is that it never happened.*

lefties dont care about that 

in fact they depend on that to spread false narratives 

it is what they do


----------



## dannyboys (Mar 19, 2015)

jillian said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > We have zero proof that George Zimmerman was on drugs...on the other hand we have definitive proof that Trayvon Martin had been smoking pot which can cause paranoia.
> ...


You're the loser here pal.
But you're right. The "kid" was a negro. Who happened to also be a fucking scumbag thug. And I don't ever have to "care" about the simian Tree Dweller attacking anyone ever again. 
Looks like we're in for some nice weather.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 19, 2015)

jillian said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > We have zero proof that George Zimmerman was on drugs...on the other hand we have definitive proof that Trayvon Martin had been smoking pot which can cause paranoia.
> ...




  It was Martin that was on dope that night.
  It was Martin that stalked Zimmerman.
  It was Martin that confronted Zimmerman.
  It was Martin that threw the first punch.
  It was martin that was beating Zimmerman to a pulp.
  It was Zimmerman that defended himself against the criminal thug Martin.
  It was Martin that committed the ONLY CRIME that night.


----------



## jillian (Mar 19, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...




Nice rant. All BS, of course. 

Reality, that little pissant Zimmerman had no right to stalk the kid


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 19, 2015)

jillian said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Oh for god's sake...he didn't "stalk" Trayvon Martin!  At the request of the Police dispatcher Zimmerman attempted to see where Martin was running to when he took off.  As soon as the dispatcher realized what Zimmerman was doing and told him "we don't need you to do that" George Zimmerman immediately stopped and began walking back to meet the Police.  Only THEN was he attacked by Martin.

Other than the gun shot wound, Trayvon Martin had no damage to his body.  George Zimmerman on the other hand had numerous cuts and abrasions all over his head.  It's obvious who attacked who because one man sustained ALL of the damage right up until when that gun was fired!


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 19, 2015)

And as for Zimmerman's "right" to follow Martin?  Who would have more right to do just that, then someone who was part of the neighborhood watch group?  Zimmerman lived in that community.  Martin didn't.  He was only there because he'd been kicked out of school for getting caught with a baggie containing pot residue and a pot pipe.


----------



## dannyboys (Mar 19, 2015)

jillian said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


I'm done with your stupidity.
Permanent Ignore.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 19, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> Gee, do you have any proof that Zimmerman was taking ANY drugs that night????
> ...Or are you just pulling that opinion outta your ass?
> We DO KNOW that Martin had drugs in his system that night when he stalked and attacked Zimmerman.



Yes, i have proof that he was on two drugs for his insomnia... once of which causes hallucinations and paranoia.   I posted a link earlier in the thread and I don't feel like looking it up for you not to read again.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 19, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> And as for Zimmerman's "right" to follow Martin? Who would have more right to do just that, then someone who was part of the neighborhood watch group? Zimmerman lived in that community. Martin didn't. He was only there because he'd been kicked out of school for getting caught with a baggie containing pot residue and a pot pipe.



Yes, he was a SUPER NEGRO, hopped up on Pot ready to ravish all the women except for Georgie and his little gun...


----------



## Godboy (Mar 19, 2015)

jillian said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Of course he had the right. If he didnt, he would be in jail.


----------



## Godboy (Mar 19, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > And as for Zimmerman's "right" to follow Martin? Who would have more right to do just that, then someone who was part of the neighborhood watch group? Zimmerman lived in that community. Martin didn't. He was only there because he'd been kicked out of school for getting caught with a baggie containing pot residue and a pot pipe.
> ...


Whats with the N bombs? No one thinks your racism is cute.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 19, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > Gee, do you have any proof that Zimmerman was taking ANY drugs that night????
> ...





Godboy said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Joey plays the race card because his arguments don't hold water and it's all he has left.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 20, 2015)

jillian said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



  "BS", err????
  Can you show me what part of it was "BS"????
  Be specific.


----------



## jillian (Mar 20, 2015)

bgr39 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > bgr39 said:
> ...



i'm not going to go through everything for your benefit. perhaps you should get sources other than bigoted rightwingnut stuff.

the kid did nothing wrong.

he was unarmed and walking someplace he had every right to be.

the days of black kids having to answer to white lowlives is over.

your boy Zimmerman stalked him and hunted him down after he was told by 911 NOT to follow him. Everything after that was Zimmerman's fault.

nothing else you said is anything but BS... as I said.

if that offends you,. too bad. Bigots offend me. People who think it's ok to stalk and kill young black men offend me.

now run along.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 20, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > Gee, do you have any proof that Zimmerman was taking ANY drugs that night????
> ...




   What proof do you have that Zimmerman was on ANY drugs that night?
 Just because he had a prescription for legal drugs don't mean that he was "on the drugs" that night.
  The police said that Zimmerman have no symptoms of being under the influence of ANYTHING that night.
  BTW, that "hallucinations" that you refer to COULD be a side-effect in SOME people that take the drug, in a small percentage of the people that take the drug.
  What evidence do YOU have that he even TOOK any drugs that night, let alone had ANY side-effects (hallucinations or paranoia) from it?   
  Or are you just talking through your ass again ............. As usual?


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 20, 2015)

jillian said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...




  Maybe you can show, through evidence and testimony from the trial, that proves YOUR point????
  Not some race-baiting site, or your own race-baiting liberal opinion, but REAL FACTS.
  Something that is/was in evidence at the trial, where ALL pertinent evidence was shown/heard.
  Or do you just talk outta your ass too?


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 20, 2015)

jillian said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



That's an amazing display of "willful ignorance", Jillian!

The kid did nothing wrong?  Really?  He committed assault and battery upon another person.  That's a felony.

What did George Zimmerman do when Police Dispatch told him "We don't need you to do that."?  Did he not stop and then start to walk back to his SUV to meet the Police at the front gate?  The reason he got out of his truck that night is that Police Dispatch asked if he could see which direction the suspicious individual had gone.

How can you "stalk" someone when you've totally lost them and gone the wrong way?  The truth is that at that point it's really Trayvon Martin who is stalking George Zimmerman!  It's Trayvon who's left the safety of Brandy Green's townhouse and walked back some seventy yards to confront George Zimmerman who at that point is simply walking back to his SUV to meet the Police.  It's Trayvon Martin who initiates the violence.  It's Trayvon Martin who knocks Zimmerman to the ground.  It's Trayvon Martin who gets on top of Zimmerman and starts attacking him on the ground as Zimmerman screams for help.

And please stop with the "bigot" horseshit!  This was never about race except with people like you who deliberately ignored the fact that George Zimmerman wasn't a racist.  He's the guy who organized a protest against the Sanford Police Department because they didn't arrest a white youth for beating a black homeless man!  How do you explain a bigot doing that?

He also wasn't a "gun nut".  He only had that gun because a pit bull in the neighborhood had cornered his wife and the Sanford Police had suggested that he buy a gun in case it attacked again.  Zimmerman didn't pull his gun until he was getting the shit beat out of him by a man who wasn't stopping the attack even though he was on his back screaming for help.


----------



## jillian (Mar 20, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > bgr39 said:
> ...



like I said.... 

but keep defending the killing of young black men.

it's a real good look.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 20, 2015)

jillian said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



It isn't a "look", Jillian!  It's someone dealing with reality instead of what their political agenda has warped reality into.

You paint George Zimmerman as a bigot because of what...he defended himself against an attack by a young black man?  Well if he really WAS a bigot then kindly explain why a bigot would organize a protest against perceived mistreatment of a black man by a white man and the failure of the Police to take action.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 20, 2015)

The truth of the matter is that for liberals like yourself...George Zimmerman became a "symbol" of bigotry and the oppression of blacks in America!  That was the narrative that was being pushed on this story right from the start.  White, racist, gun nut kills innocent black teenager on his way back from the store with candy.  The problem was...Zimmerman wasn't any of those things...and Martin wasn't either.


----------



## Oldstyle (Mar 20, 2015)

Now you're upset because your "narrative" wasn't what the facts revealed once the case went to trial so you lash out at people with charges of bigotry.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 20, 2015)

jillian said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...




    I see that YOU continue to defend a criminal thug that beats people senseless for a hobby.
   A criminal thug that viciously attacked a law-abiding citizen and got shot with a legal gun for "his trouble".
  Lesson learned: don't attack law-abiding citizens that are legally armed, it could be the LAST thing you do.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 20, 2015)

jillian said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



God, you are such a jerk and you are WRONG.  Martin DID attack Zimmerman which was unprovoked, you dumb ass bitch.


----------



## bgr39 (Mar 20, 2015)

jillian said:


> bgr39 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...





It was Martin that was on dope that night........................................  .................. TRUE, according to the autopsy.... show some proof to the contrary.

It was Martin that stalked Zimmerman....................................................   .......... TRUE..Martin doubled back and confronted Zimmerman..... show some proof to the contrary.

It was Martin that confronted Zimmerman............................................................ TRUE.That was shown by Martin's last phone-call and the time he confronted Zimmerman... show some proof to the contrary.
. .
It was Martin that threw the first punch................................................................ TRUE..Zimmerman had all the bruises up to the gunshot, other that a small abrasion on Martin's knuckle.... show some proof to the contrary.
 .
It was martin that was beating Zimmerman to a pulp............................................. TRUE...As testified to by several witnesses ... show some proof to the contrary.
  .
It was Zimmerman that defended himself against the criminal thug Martin .............. TRUE..Zimmerman had every right to defend himself against a vicious beating at the hands of Martin... show some proof to the contrary.
 .
It was Martin that committed the ONLY CRIME that night ..........                        .... TRUE.EVERYTHING Zimmerman did was perfectly legal, where as Martin committed the crime of assault and battery against Zimmerman.... show some proof to the contrary.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 20, 2015)

Anyways, this case is done and over, regardless of what anyone THINKS.  The evidence was presented in a court of law during the trial, and he was found NOT GUILTY.  Cry all you want.  It doesn't change a damn thing.


----------

